#ubports 2018-07-30
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm. anyone else noticed that camera permissions are not being requested in 16.04, but camera in apps works anyway?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, works correctly on my nexus 4. reflashing my nexus 5 to see if update fixes it
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @Fiona C, Those we're the one's I had. Most useful I did find. Thanks @advocatux
<ubptgbot> owbhHmtSepUb9 was added by: owbhHmtSepUb9
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Dave S, Please note that due to content hub it can only be camera problem. The receiving app just waits for the picture. And by the way on my opo I can take a picture in Telegram and attach it without problems.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 1440x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/KILo0Lnl.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes it still works well. So idk.
<ubptgbot> FhzfDuLTKkul2 was added by: FhzfDuLTKkul2
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> If I'm correct I also see it severaltimes. Share a photo with the camera or the gallery app.Select a chat to share. The chat where is sent is not the one that you wanted 😕
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> another version of the problem is share a photo in a chat. The photo that you choose is not the one that you sent 😅
<ubptgbot> IHoXvAloGkKV6 was added by: IHoXvAloGkKV6
<ubptgbot> 👑marcus👑 was added by: 👑marcus👑
<ubptgbot> <ennedin> @Flohack, 👍🏾😂
<ubptgbot> wedosgembel was added by: wedosgembel
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @wedosgembel, Hi Wedos 👋 Welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Hello, I try to switch my Meizu Pro to ubuntu touch "devel", but I have a problem of space device
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 799x626) https://irc.ubports.com/90V83evm.png
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> You need to incrase your space on your PRO 5
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> how ? I have 64 G
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Sconio, Yes me to, here is how to do https://forums.ubports.com/topic/927/how-to-increase-cache-partition-or-any-partition-on-ubuntu-touch-phone-question/5
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> thank you :)
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Your welcome ;)
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> If someone have interrest i have a Pro 5 for sale into new condition, whit 2 cases and a new screenprotector on it. for more info you can ping me.
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> it's a  misery all that
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Sconio, What do you mean?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, Mystery I guess
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> I can not understand how to enlarge my cache partition, and I discover that I have more partition sda43 sda44 sda 44
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Sconio, You have ut on it already?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> no I do not understand the manipulation
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You have to flash OEM Ubuntu edition image first
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> oem
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Yes, the original ROM from Meizu for pro 5 Ubuntu edition
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> i return on ut 13
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> yes, and i not possible flash ut 16.04 my cach partition not space
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> What OS is currently on the phone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Flyme? Or Ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> I would like to try ut 16.04 instead of 15.04
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @Sconio, using the install, I have this problem
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you have UT 15.04 on it now, or the original canonical image?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> for now I have to format everything by TWRP, so nothing of all
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> I own the original version of ubuntu touch OTA 13,
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ( zip installer )
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Sconio, It's not that hard when you follow the guide....
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> im not eng
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i can't help you when you give a different answer every 30 seconds when i ask what is on the device to try and get clarification
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> sorry translate
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what language is your native tongue?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Je suis français.
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> for me to install ubuntu touch 16.04, I have to add memory to my cache partition
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you need to have ubuntu already running on the device before ubports-installer can work, for the pro5
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> I already try to go back to an earlier version, then use the install-ubuntu touch, but I still have the same problem.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> installing UT 15.04 has same problem too?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ADB push error : failled copy / .... probleme space partition
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> not on 15.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> get the device on 15.04 and then enable developer mode, and then ping me and i'll tell you how to get 16.04 without using the installer
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ok, merci
<ubptgbot> Fairiestoy was added by: Fairiestoy
<ubptgbot> <Fairiestoy> Good day everybody. Before getting into my problem, just to clarify this. The community Version of Ubuntu touch is not automatically upgraded from the previous version from the Update service, right?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> I came back to the stable version of Ubuntu Touch, the MOD devloper is activated.
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @Fairiestoy, Yes
<ubptgbot> <Electro_capibara> It worked for me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Sconio, ok, use `adb shell` to connect to the phone over USB from your PC (you need to unlock the screen to connect), and then run `sudo system-image-cli -vvvv --switch ubports-touch/16.04/rc` to get on the RC channel
<ubptgbot> <Electro_capibara> @Sconio, It worked for me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also i think it's possible to switch to the 16.04 RC from system settings on 15.04 now?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> i looking
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> not possible
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fairiestoy, there is no automatic update from the canonical image to ubports images, no. an initial re-flash is required (but you should be able to keep your data)
<ubptgbot> <Fairiestoy> @dohbee, Thanks for the replies. The initial re-flash is the procedure of flashing the OEM UT image, correct?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Sconio, then use the method via `adb shell`
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fairiestoy, if you already have the OEM Ubuntu Edition image on your phone, then you can run ubports-installer to flash to the ubports version.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you don't need to reset to OEM if you already have ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <Fairiestoy> @dohbee, I haven't changed the image since i bought the BQ 5HD, therefore it should be the correct image. But ubports doesn'T recognize my phone.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fairiestoy, ok. please join https://t.me/WelcomePlus for installer assistance
<ubptgbot> <Electro_capibara> @dohbee, Not possible if your cache is 512M
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Electro_capibara, it is, at least to get 15.04. and please don't mix up the two conversations please :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Electro_capibara, [Edit] it is, at least to get 15.04. and please don't mix up the two conversations :)
<ubptgbot> <Electro_capibara> @dohbee, Sorry :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, i thought some magic got added to the Ci stuff to raise big red flags if images grew too large for cache partitions on different devices
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/zLDUGFHW.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> the process lasts long?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it takes a while, yes. but shouldn't take more than 10-20 minutes or so
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> did it finish?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> no
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> i retry
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it should take however long it takes your phone to download ~700M
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and you should have it connected to wifi hopefully
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> oh ok
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> FileNotFoundError: http://system-image.ubports.com/pool/device-60f53a5768e9340729d3a5ef9263bd3a9726792e7d0dbf830e5b124938dd419a.tar.xz:HASH ERROR
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> je n'y arriverai jamais
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> [Edit] File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/systemimage/udm.py", line 175, in _get_files …     raise FileNotFoundError(reactor.error) … FileNotFoundError: http://system-image.ubports.com/pool/device-60f53a5768e9340729d3a5ef9263bd3a9726792e7d0dbf830e5b124938dd419a.tar.xz:HASH ERROR
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> looks like the device tarball failed or something
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> try again?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ok
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> [systemimage] Jul 30 16:17:19 2018 (5330) Allow GSM? Yes … [systemimage] Jul 30 16:17:19 2018 (5330) [/com/canonical/applications/download/e4fadb0b97b1428da967d901c4c4b17d] Running group download reactor … [systemimage] Jul 30 16:17:19 2018 (5330) self: <UDMDownloadManager at 0xf6581a10>, self._iface: <Interface <ProxyObject wrapping
<ubptgbot>  <dbus._dbus.SystemBus (system) at 0xf697ef00> :1.116 /com/canonical/applications/download/e4fadb0b97b1428da967d901c4c4b17d at 0xf54830d0> implementing 'com.canonical.applications.GroupDownload' at 0xf6ce7290> … [systemimage] Jul 30 16:19:00 2018 (5330) http://system-image.ubports.com/pool/device-60f53a5768e9340729d3a5ef9263bd3a9726792e7d0dbf830e5b
<ubptgbot> 124938dd419a.tar.xz:HASH ERROR … [systemimage] Jul 30 16:19:00 2018 (5330) [/com/canonical/applications/download/e4fadb0b97b1428da967d901c4c4b17d] Group download reactor done … [systemimage] Jul 30 16:19:00 2018 (5330) Reactor error: http://system-image.ubports.com/pool/device-60f53a5768e9340729d3a5ef9263bd3a9726792e7d0dbf830e5b124938dd419a.tar.xz:
<ubptgbot> HASH ERROR … [systemimage] Jul 30 16:19:00 2018 (5330) uncaught exception in state machine … Traceback (most recent call last): …   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/systemimage/state.py", line 133, in next …     step() …   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/systemimage/state.py", line 515, in _download_files …     downloads, pausable=True, si
<ubptgbot> gnal_started=True) …   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/systemimage/download.py", line 209, in get_files …     self._get_files(records, pausable, signal_started) …   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/systemimage/udm.py", line 175, in _get_files …     raise FileNotFoundError(reactor.error) … FileNotFoundError: http://system-image.ubports.com/
<ubptgbot> pool/device-60f53a5768e9340729d3a5ef9263bd3a9726792e7d0dbf830e5b124938dd419a.tar.xz:HASH ERROR … Exception occurred during update; see log file for details … [systemimage] Jul 30 16:19:00 2018 (5330) system-image-cli exception … Traceback (most recent call last): …   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/systemimage/main.py", line 402, in main …
<ubptgbot>  list(state) …   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/systemimage/state.py", line 133, in next …     step() …   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/systemimage/state.py", line 515, in _download_files …     downloads, pausable=True, signal_started=True) …   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/systemimage/download.py", line 209, in get_files …
<ubptgbot> self._get_files(records, pausable, signal_started) …   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/systemimage/udm.py", line 175, in _get_files …     raise FileNotFoundError(reactor.error) … FileNotFoundError: http://system-image.ubports.com/pool/device-60f53a5768e9340729d3a5ef9263bd3a9726792e7d0dbf830e5b124938dd419a.tar.xz:HASH ERROR … [systemimage] Jul
<ubptgbot> 30 16:19:00 2018 (5330) state machine finished
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Sconio, please NEVER post logs longer than 3 lines directly on telegram
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> always use paste.ubuntu.com
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> deleting it won't solve the issue
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> okjuste 1 time
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> you can't clean the mess on IRC
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> no, not even 1 time, never do it again
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> la vache c une dictature ici ou koi
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> what?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ok , je vais voir ailleur
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ++
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> this chat is English-only
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i would ask you to speak English
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ouai csa by
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please stop @Sconio
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> if you continue, i will be forced to mute you
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> this doesn't even translate, and i assume it's some form of insult
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> not insulte
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ggt
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> calling us a dictatorship is a bit of an insult, yes
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> wtf
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure what the cow has to do with it though
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> it 1 question
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> french its
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> this chat is English only, it says so right in the title
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> why would you speak French?
<ubptgbot> <imparker> Ebay is being a butt and not letting me order the meizu to a US address. We'll see about that!
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> dude, it's been 1 hour that I galley to solve a problem, I post my log temporarily
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @imparker, well, it was the UK site, and if the seller doesn't ship to US, good luck
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Sconio, there is no "temporarily" here
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please just use pastebin to post logs
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ok good
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is an IRC bridge to this group, and long messages make things very bad for it
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ok..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> pastebin and post the url to it here, and all will be fine
<ubptgbot> <imparker> https://screenshots.firefox.com/yA7Nkj4HZsmevfGb/www.ebay.co.uk
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Well, thats relative. its ebay so its up to the vendor
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Thats why I really never liked buying stuff on ebay
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> every other such site is the same way. anyway, this is off topic now i guess.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee, I mean, yes it's the UK site by dint of me being British. But the seller is in Hong Kong and ships internationally, so I didn't forsee that there might be a problem with sales to the US.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I hope you can take delivery of it, Parker.
<ubptgbot> abaXDbecfduf5 was added by: abaXDbecfduf5
<ubptgbot> <imparker> @TartanSpartan, Thanks, I'm going to talk to ebay support over lunch and hopefully get this taken care of.
<IaIS> is there documentation on the steps that the ubports-installer is supposed to do? I have tried it on mac windows and compiling on arch... it fails every time... I manage to fix some of the errors but it seems an endless task manually it would be so much easier
<IaIS> I have booted the recovery with adb enable but i'm not sure about the next steps
<ubptgbot> tforgione was added by: tforgione
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @IaIS, what device are you trying to isntall on? what is failing exactly?
<IaIS> bq e4.5
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Does it already have Ubuntu on it?
<IaIS> I manage to get it working with an older version...(its installing right now)
<IaIS> yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<IaIS> the password prompt is very scary from an infosec prespective please use os mechanims for that
<ubptgbot> UBoTdZYsyOim9 was added by: UBoTdZYsyOim9
<ubptgbot> Bored Student was added by: Bored Student
<ubptgbot> <Bored Student> Is whatsapp already avilable (without an other phone hosting) ?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Bored Student, only with Anbox, which runs on non-Qualcomm devices so far
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> what do you mean othe … r phone hosting? whatsapp web?
<ubptgbot> <Bored Student> Yes
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @NotKit, so it works on both mtk devices? :P
<ubptgbot> <Bored Student> 😭
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah i see never thought of using it with whatsapp web hmm
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> which device do you have tho?
<ubptgbot> <Bored Student> Homtom ht37, im not shure if it is supported overall
<ubptgbot> <Bored Student> @Bored Student, *HT37 Pro
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Bored Student, "Abandon all hope, ye who enter here"
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> (joke, but with current architecture it's rather hard to support uncommon devices with)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] (joke, but with current architecture it's rather hard to support uncommon devices and from a quick search that vendor doesn't care about complying with GPL2 to release kernel sources)
<ubptgbot> mcdaggermc was added by: mcdaggermc
<IaIS> is it possible to install screen/cu and tmux?
<ubptgbot> <mcdaggermc> Добрый день. Не могу найти страницу с поддерживаемыми устройствами. Интересует xiaomi MI 5s. Если нет в планах, насколько логично начать собирать самостоятельно?!
<IaIS> I need to access the modem to set IMEI
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @mcdaggermc, This chat is English only
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> It says so right in the title
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> You could join @ubports_ru though
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @mcdaggermc, basically this page - https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> for the new ports, Halium project is used as base, see https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/89
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> it seems he didn't get far, but you could probably contact and cooperate with that person
<ubptgbot> <Bored Student> @vanyasem, Are they channels in other languagea ? In german?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes! @UBports_Deutsch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @IaIS, you probably need to do that from recovery? the android stuff we need is run inside a container. you might be able to create a libertine container and use from within there if needed, too
<IaIS> hum thanks for the pointers
<IaIS> which device is the radio/modem?
<ubptgbot> agesly was added by: agesly
<ubptgbot> isFjuWlaZBvC5 was added by: isFjuWlaZBvC5
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> @dohbee @advocatux Quick update - rescued my M10 and have just gotten back to Frieza 8. Will attempt the flash to ubports tomorrow (will post steps once completed)
#ubports 2018-07-31
<ubptgbot> yicvgvmdRCAx1 was added by: yicvgvmdRCAx1
<ubptgbot> <SandeepaDil> Who are youtube?
<ubptgbot> <SandeepaDil> Friends please subscribe my channel to inform about more techy things
<ubptgbot> <SandeepaDil> The URL of the channel is https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCI67RWAS1e0Tu-NjnWDJ8JQ
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @SandeepaDil we are not interested in unrelated unsolicited content in this channel. You may try in @ubports_ot if you can justify why the community would like it.
<ubptgbot> HiboHWJbqEfa6 was added by: HiboHWJbqEfa6
<ubptgbot> nekmtlWWJHPt2 was added by: nekmtlWWJHPt2
<ubptgbot> ySQNWFtvQLNh10 was added by: ySQNWFtvQLNh10
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Fiona C, Just one more step to success 👍 … Good luck !!
<ubptgbot> <tforgione> Hi everyone, I'm not sure I'm on the right chat, but I'd like to develop some apps for ubuntu touch, I've successfully built the C++/QML example with clickable, and now I'm struggling to find the right documentation. …  I've tried to look here: https://api-docs.ubports.com but I can't find what I'm looking for.  … I'd like to open
<ubptgbot>  an image from my app, by using the small panel that let the user choose if he wants to open his image by using the gallery, the camera, or something else (a little bit like when you try to upload a file from telegram app).  … Does anyone have some pointers that could help me ? … Thanks everyone !
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @tforgione, Hi, you can join the devel group (https://t.me/UbuntuAppDevEN) & the OpenStore group (https://open-store.io/telegram) … Devs can help you there
<ubptgbot> <tforgione> Thank you !
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're welcome !
<ubptgbot> <dcavedon> Hi! Is there a VM image for Ubports? Is the ubuntu-emulator still working?
<ubptgbot> <Steff Meister> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/514/simulating-a-ubports-16-04-on-x86-hardware-or-vm-work-in-progress here you go
<ubptgbot> <dcavedon> @Steff Meister, Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Steff Meister> You're welcome , I hope that's the one you seek, good luck!
<ubptgbot> jXGLGZyPtrdT8 was added by: jXGLGZyPtrdT8
<ubptgbot> mz8kan was added by: mz8kan
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mz8kan, Hi Omzy, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started :)
<ubptgbot> KNtNWlglTkmP2 was added by: KNtNWlglTkmP2
<ubptgbot> [THE]'MARKER' was added by: [THE]'MARKER'
<ubptgbot> Anton was added by: Anton
<ubptgbot> <Anton> Trying to install om my old Nexus 5 but it can't connect tried on Win10 and Ubuntu 18
<ubptgbot> <Anton> [Edit] Trying to install on my old Nexus 5 but it can't connect tried on Win10 and Ubuntu 18 ...phone in developer mode USB debug is on the drivers are installed computer restarted tried USB for charging, USB for files, USB for Photos doesn't work  ...any suggestions?
<ubptgbot> <yaemmanuelli> Anton , please have a look at https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> Hi any news for n5x
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There is not
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> abandon
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not abandoned, but it's one of the lowest possible priorities given our development resources and workload. If you'd like to continue the fight, I can provide you with my build documentation and help you out.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just ask in @halium or @ubports_porting, I can get to all that after work today (~9 hours from now)
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> who can (and maybe is willing to) add dates to the posts, if I read this out of context https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-rc-ota-4-148 I cannot tell how old or new it is; the general listing https://ubports.com/blog does have dates though, but that is not discoverable from just reading a post from a link s
<ubptgbot> ent over e.g.; a tweet
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> @UniversalSuperBox, thank you for your reply, i have 0 programming knowledge, can i still do porting
<ubptgbot> <prpleXist> HI guys sorry to be a pain but for 16.04 any updates on dekko and barclays web app ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @leoaslan, It's possible if you're willing to learn, but the 5X is to the point where it's much better to have the knowledge of the Ubuntu Touch system before continuing. Maybe another device would suit?
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> @UniversalSuperBox, Xperia x
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, I think someone has started a port on that already. Maybe try checking https://github.com/halium/projectmanagement for a port status issue for it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @sergiusens, @Ralf_W, can I add this to your list?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @prpleXist, There's a forum thread about updating dekko2: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1477/dekko2-developer-community-thread
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @sergiusens, looking into this now, thanks.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Ok so here is the deal.  This is a website design issue it looks like but here is a workaround: go to the 'index' area of the website to get dates from the main "NEWS" drop down at the top like this: … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/tag/blogs-2
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Hey everyone!  Did you catch the latest news?   … If not, that's because you are not subscribed to the Telegram News Channel - the best way to stay up to date about Ubuntu Touch and UBports. … It's just one click: https://t.me/ubports_news … Do it.  You won't regret it!
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> @Anton, Boot into fastboot mode. Sudo ubports-installer. Choose device manually install. Watch terminal window for errors
<ubptgbot> Biju Joseph was added by: Biju Joseph
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @wayneoutthere, Excellent way to keep up with the latest.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Not sure where I can recommend this, but would it be possible to have a site or location where people can view all submissions to the cultural showcase after the winning submissions are chosen? I think it would be pretty neat to see what other people around the world have submitted and inspire future work?
<ubptgbot> <pcharif> Have anyone tested sony xperia ultra phone can be flashed UBports ROM?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @pcharif, It would need a port, which requires a lot of work done by someone with that device
<ubptgbot> <Biju Joseph> is it possible to install regional languages in ub touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is not a reliable way to do so at the moment, no
<ubptgbot> <Biju Joseph> thanks Rodney
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you might be albe to remount the rootfs as rw, and then run `sudo apt-get update` and `sudo apt-get install language-pack-XX-touch` where XX is the langauge code you want to install, in case the language pack is available
<ubptgbot> KuleshD was added by: KuleshD
<ubptgbot> <KuleshD> Привет. Какой смартфон используете для UbuntuTouch?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @KuleshD, https://t.me/UBports_Ru
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please use English in this channel. If you need Russian there is an RU channel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that one
<ubptgbot> <Biju Joseph> Rodney Dawes how to check the language pack available or not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Biju Joseph, try to install it I suppose. what language is it?
<ubptgbot> <Biju Joseph> Malayalam
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh sorry, it's `language-pack-touch-XX` for the package name
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it looks like `language-pack-touch-ml` is available on 15.04, but not in 16.04 (hopefully at some point soon we can fix it so that there are no more language packs which need installed, and all the translations are always available, though)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> note that the langueis probably less than 70% translated as well, which is why it's not in the default list
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @AlexanderPlaza, The cultural showcase has only just finished and submissions are being collated and put together at the moment. More info to follow
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Lakotaubp, 😊 Oh yeah, I didn't mean it right away. I meant further into the future.
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @AlexanderPlaza, And I forgot ☺ at the end also the word shortly. Keep a look out😉
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @AlexanderPlaza, [Edit] And I forgot 😃 at the end also the word shortly. Keep a look out😉
<ubptgbot> Mike was added by: Mike
<ubptgbot> <jteder> can you make ubuntu work with one +6?
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @jteder, Not the moment unless your good at porting https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html and https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html would get you started . This is the list of current devices https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> miikasat was added by: miikasat
<ubptgbot> Breezy365 was added by: Breezy365
<ubptgbot> <jteder> thank you for help!
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I think 1+6 has only Android Oreo?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> wikipedia doesn't say
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> released 2018
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> so yes, should come only with 8
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> isn't it problemless to run nougat if it's treble?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @K31j0, Treble doesn't work retroactively
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> lel
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Oreo and above
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> heck
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> thought Nougat already had treble
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> or at least an option to build it with
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> my bad
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Nope, that's oreo
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I still have no interest in running that OS tho :P
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Seems OnePlus guys were in mexico
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> OnePlus 6 has codename enchilada
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @TartanSpartan, Just made bug reports for these two programs.
#ubports 2018-08-01
<ubptgbot> pVbXvFtSAuih2 was added by: pVbXvFtSAuih2
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Hey people, slightly ot question but here's where I'm at with my busted nexus: do you know if I could use a nexus 4 battery on a nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> sharanchakradhar was added by: sharanchakradhar
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> Hi guys
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> I’m trying to install uB touch
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> But
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> Installer not finding the phone
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> It’s in boot loader fast boot
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> Any ideas?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Select it manually, some models aren't auto-detected
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> Did
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> But
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> Phone is still connected
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/1m001Evo.png
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> will i not get any image file or xip file so i can install directly from twrp?
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> can some one help ?
<ubptgbot> <Biju Joseph> [Edit] will anbox works in oneplus one ?
<ubptgbot> <Biju Joseph> will anbox works in oneplus one?
<ubptgbot> <Biju Joseph> if yes please tell how to install or give some links ...thanks
<ubptgbot> OMG its me was added by: OMG its me
<ubptgbot> <Michael> @sharanchakradhar, Can you setup a Manuel ADB connection via a terminal?
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @sharanchakradhar, Best to try in https://t.me/Welcome Plus that's the install group
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> Let them know device and your op system and have a read of the pinned messsge. Thanks
<ubptgbot> FaedOguAGIJV9 was added by: FaedOguAGIJV9
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> @Michael, I didnt do it through terminal coz i use windows in my office laptop.  few days back installed twrp from cmd prompt and it worked well.
<ubptgbot> <Michael> What Version of installer do you usw? I had some issues with Version 1.20 und er Windows. With Version 1.9 it worked fine for me
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @NotKit, It was released with Nougat 7.1.1
<ubptgbot> hzaljkDtccgT9 was added by: hzaljkDtccgT9
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> No, oreo
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> My 1+5 launched on nougat
<ubptgbot> trybeliefme was added by: trybeliefme
<ubptgbot> <trybeliefme> Open sale: … - cPanel https $5/cpanel & shell https $3 for bulk price.  … - 100 cPanel for $200 & 100 shell for $100 … - Sender mailer, Webmail, & SMTP available … - Root, WHMcs, RDP, Leads (mail & phone number) also … - Mail extractor can get email address n phone number & also can extract quickl domain open price for $100 proo
<ubptgbot> f on TV tested before u buy., … pm me, if u interested. … Jabber: trybeliefme@jabster.pl … Skype: trybeliefme@hotmail.com … Telegram: @trybeliefme … ICQ: 743301721
<ubptgbot> <trybeliefme> may i sell here boss?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @trybeliefme, No, you can't spam this group
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I've deleted your spam post. Consider this as a first warning
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> @Michael, I will try now
<ubptgbot> <trybeliefme> ok
<ubptgbot> <trybeliefme> u knw where is group for spammer carder hacker cracker or coder guys?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> If you are interested in Ubuntu Touch, you're welcome.
<ubptgbot> <trybeliefme> linux?
<ubptgbot> <trybeliefme> i am not programmer
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Otherwise, please leave this group. Thank you
<ubptgbot> <trybeliefme> okay
<ubptgbot> UjqvZqysMGVS5 was added by: UjqvZqysMGVS5
<ubptgbot> <dorianvogel> @vanyasem hey Ivan, what is the status of ubports on pme ? I may have an opportunity to get one second hand, is it usable as daily driver (mostly telegram, mail and webbrowsing)  … is convergence working on it ?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dorianvogel, as long as it's not on this page - https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/, it's not usable
<ubptgbot> <dorianvogel> Oh right. From your halium/projectmanagement I imagined the porting was advanced.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> you've asked if it's ready for daily use. as long as it's not an official port, it's not
<ubptgbot> <dorianvogel> What are the issues remaining ? (Sorry to bug you) … Well OK, daily use was a bit vague then. Do data, calls, SMS work ?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> no they don't
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> and also latest halium updates broke the image overall
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> so i'm not sure if i will be able to finish it at all
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> because only the legacy image is working properly. newly synced tree crashes qdisplay.service
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> also please note that there is no official support for halium by ubports yet
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it will be there once OTA 4 is out, but not yet
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> so everything you see is trickery and hackery
<ubptgbot> <dorianvogel> Oh... That's a pity, it's a perfect device for convergence ><
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> oh also, convergence works on it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Marius showed me a live demo (i don't have a type c - hdmi cable myself)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, but well that was before stuff broke :P
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i'm still not sure what happened there, had no time to investigate lately
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> but well don't worry, the port is not abandoned. when it happens, i will be very noisy, you won't miss it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i am not the only one working on it, so chances are that Marius comes along and fixes everything once OTA-4 is out are pretty high :P
<ubptgbot> <dorianvogel> Ok so the picture is not that bad... might still be a good bet. (anyway better that moto Z play and motomod bs ...)
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> can I find in weblate the translation for the system indicators?
<ubptgbot> <Fiona C> Thanks @dohbee and @advocatux for your help on here the other night. Tablet now happily flashed over 👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> APoMdpIkmAXo2 was added by: APoMdpIkmAXo2
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/XJkVuTgC.png
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/l1xOv8bA.png
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> Is it going good?
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> Or should I need to do something?
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> It is still waiting to enter recovery mode but mobile already did
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> Btw I’m using archlabs
<ubptgbot> mnuesser1962 was added by: mnuesser1962
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @sharanchakradhar, Everything looks good, just be patient...
<ubptgbot> <Antonio Rensi> @dorianvogel, Hello, which device is pme?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Antonio Rensi, HTC 10
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> that gold guy
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/65Hs1oc0.png
<ubptgbot> <Antonio Rensi> Looks nice! Thank you, Ivan.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> the HTC 10 is pure gold
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that picture made me regret not to buy the topaz gold HTC 10 I found some days ago.....not it was tagged as sold :(
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> *now
<ubptgbot> <SiscoGarcia> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/oLpR0T3V.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Biju please don't send random PMs to people. If you need help with ubports-installer please join https://t.me/WelcomePlus for assistance installing
<ubptgbot> Aaditya Menon was added by: Aaditya Menon
<ubptgbot> xxxvhxxx was added by: xxxvhxxx
<ubptgbot> <xxxvhxxx> Hi guys want to install ubports on my nexus 5, I have a couple of questions, Like with programs and is it possible to use apk, can I install it in parallel with Android, how to return android if I do not like it.
<ubptgbot> <Antonio Rensi> @xxxvhxxx, There is no: "Go back to Android".....kkkkkk
<ubptgbot> <xxxvhxxx> @Antonio Rensi, what do you mean?
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @xxxvhxxx, - You can see the apps available here: open-store.io/ … - Is will/may be possible in the future to run Android apps … - No, there is no easy/supported way to get a multi-boot environment working … - For installation support and any question, you can go here t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <Antonio Rensi> I'm joking....Once You try UT, you will no regret.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @xxxvhxxx, To go back you must re-install android as by their tutorial
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> There used to be a way to multiboot, but no longer. I'd suggest you try it out and see if you like it. You can always go back if you don't.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @xxxvhxxx, multirom si not officially supported but someone managed to get it working on a nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Really? That's interesting, I got a N5 too and thought it wasn't possible
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Do you have a link?
<ubptgbot> <xxxvhxxx> @Gorsh2, all thanks, can I go back to android by installing twrp and downloading the zip Android?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> It would make my whatsapp-dependant friends very happy
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> If you want to go back, you'd need to follow this instructions:
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> https://forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5/general/tutorial-how-to-flash-factory-image-t2513701
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Gorsh2, I don't think it's documented... @Javacookies did
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Oh. Alright, let's see if he/she/it? shows up and tell
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, multirom works quite well so far on my Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I won't spoil you so I won't guide on how to install multirom if you haven't yet :D … multirom already supported UT even before but you need addition step to make it work with UBports images
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> and that is to duckduckgo these words 😜  … "1.apk multirom ubuntu"
<ubptgbot> <pcharif> @jonny, Sorry, what does actually mean "it would need a port"?
<ubptgbot> <pcharif> @sharanchakradhar, great!
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @dorianvogel, Moto Z Play is booting and has keyboard mod though :)
<ubptgbot> <pcharif> Does UBport can be installed Anbox software for apk installation?
<ubptgbot> <NikosChat> @pcharif, Arm devices (smartphones) don't work like x86 (PC). There isn't one ISO/image for all of them. You need to port the OS to each device (make an image for that specific device)
<ubptgbot> <pcharif> @NikosChat, Thank you very much.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh great... Github is down.
<ubptgbot> <dorianvogel> @NotKit, Yeah but the mdk is just utterly expensive for what it is, the desktop mod did not materialize (afaik), and the fact that moto are the only suppliers for the connector is just silly (iirc makers of the keyboard had a lot of issues with that). … On the other hand usb3.1... You get HDMI+rj45 several USB for what, 50
<ubptgbot> € ? … Anyway, sorry for the rant. … Great that you have ut booting ! Is it through halium ? I've been lurking if you would create an issue for the porting but it seemed your focus was more on the gemini.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @dorianvogel, yes, just recently, I can if there is interest
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Dalton, what was decided on moving to Gitlab?
<ubptgbot> <pcharif> @NikosChat, Why arm device (smartphone) cannot be liked x86 (PC) that one iso/image for all of them? … What are the problems caused arm device required port the OS?  … Because the OS is designed for PC originally? Or the problems come from the hardware support of PC is better than arm device? … thanks.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Photojoe4, It's not the right thing to do when people are waiting on an upgrade to 16.04. Throwing out every single workflow you have in the middle of a release is suicide
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> That makes sense.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/815yzlnx.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> There is Ubuntu Touch - or nothing.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> There is a wide road that leads to privacy destruction and many follow it. There is a narrow path that leads to freedom and we are on it.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/lRhU9xjY.mp4
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @pcharif, It means, UT cannot simply be installed on an Android device. Someone needs to take android sources for the device (they are different for each model), strip away a lot of stuff, put Ut on top of it and solve a million issues. With much luck UT works then.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> See docs.ubports.com for porting instructions.
<ubptgbot> <pcharif> @jonny, Thank you.
<ubptgbot> <NikosChat> @pcharif, Arm is an other CPU architecture (like x86 is). They are build and work differently
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @pcharif, Because there has not (yet) been decades of hardware vendors being forced to work consistently with Microsoft drivers and the same decades of people reverse-engineering that support and adding to the Linux kernel.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @Javacookies, I used to use it on my N4 back in canonical day so it's ok, if you say it would work on the 5 I'll give it a try
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> also that there is at least some standardization for PC hardware and mechanisms to make it happen, compared to phones where they release a device with forked kernel, update it for a year or two and then forget about it
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @Javacookies, Anyway, what do you mean "addition step"? I guess you mean pointing it to the proper Ubports repos?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @pcharif, afaik because there is no "bios" for mobile devices yet so once halium succeeds this might be possible?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Fuseteam, Halium is basically minimal Android system, so it depends on someone porting it for particular device first
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yes so if a working halium port exists and UT works with it, only one UT image should be necessary, no?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there would still be a different image set for each device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> UT is designed to only have one "rootfs" tarball, and device-specific things are meant to be in the device tarball
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Gorsh2, yes, I mean exactly that, because the official multirom apks points to the image server of canonical
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ohw? guess i misunderstood the point of halium hmm
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Halium's purpose is to make it easier to port once and run any Halium-standard distribution
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, halium makes it easier to port the android side
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It does not make a universal image for every phone
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah i see i was thinking in reverse a single image could run on any halium device, like if some odm ships devices with halium any halium compatable os would run on it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No. Halium is the thing that is different for every device
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Ubuntu Touch image (you get it from http://cdimage.ubports.com/rootfs/) is the same in theory
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The part that gets replaced is Halium
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yes i know that's what i'm refering to 😅
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, yes, but good luck getting manufacturers to do that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if they were going to do that, then they're already going to be doing treble instead
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ohw yeah treble cause caf i believe haha
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> plus android itself is not a "halium compatible OS" so anyone doing it would be doing so for the express purpose of not shipping the android UX
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> was thinking if android was compatible they might be more inclined but tis a dream in a dream for now haha
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i imagine if there would be android halium project it would be to end the android fragmentation lol
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @Javacookies, Got it. Once I fix it (need to replace the battery) I'll try it out
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, it's called treble
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> eeeeh? am i reading that right? treble makes android run on halium? 👀
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> treble is the official google android thing to "end fragmentation"
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah i see
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> looks like i need to look up treble haha
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ohw tis only 8+ atm so that won't help with defrag 8- much less with porting i suppose rip
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] ohw tis only 8+ atm so that won't help with defrag 8- much less with porting i suppose rip as i believe halium is up to 7.1
<ubptgbot> <balcy> hi, I am on xenial RC, and wanted to ask how to see the recent calls (scope is empty). Is there another way (app, cmd) for it
<ubptgbot> <NikosChat> @balcy, On the phone app swipe from buttom
<ubptgbot> <balcy> wow never used that !? thanks !!
<ubptgbot> <balcy> for backups I found the file as well: /home/phablet/.local/share/history-service/history.sqlite  (SMS and calls)
<ubptgbot> Angelina Corrielus was added by: Angelina Corrielus
<ubptgbot> rstol was added by: rstol
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> Is UB Ports true Linux on the phone? … If not is there a pure Linux based phone OS that does not need Android in anyway??
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki, if there is, what's the point if you have no device to run it on anyway?
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> @NotKit, I have a device in mind. I just want a pure Linux OS so I can run Python, Java Script, etc on the phone...
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I mean, completely pure Linux OS (no libhybris, etc) would require supported hardware. Such is attempted by Purism for Librem 5 phone
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> but you should be able to run Python, etc with UBPorts as well
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> (not sure what you mean under JavaScript though, NodeJS?)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki, Buy a Librem 5 from Purism
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but "pure linux OS" is meaningless. what it sounds like you mean is "traditional linux distribution as you have on a PC"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> UT is not a traditional linux distro
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and Android is still a Linux OS and you can run python, javascript, etc on it just fine
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> If I install UB Ports on a phone can I then run Python, js (node, npm), bash scripts etc on the device?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> @dohbee, And I can import all the libraries I need in it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure. you can install whatever debs are available for armhf ubuntu in the libertine container
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (you can also do this with a chroot on android itself too)
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> Hi! I have nexus 5 with last 16.04 rc 8 but camera doesn't work. There's a plan to solve this bug?
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is the bug reported in github issues?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> though camera was working fine for me on devel, the other night when i made a release of my app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there was some issue with permissions stuff though, on my n5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm not sure if it's because my phone specifically is borked, or a more general problem (nobody replied to my query here if anyone else was experiencing the same issue)
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> @dohbee, I don't know..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are no plans to fix things which are not known to developers
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the way to make them known is to report an issue on the github project page :)
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> In my n5 Camera have  a freeze and must restart camera
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> @dohbee, Ok can you give me the link?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> @dohbee, Thanks
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mixmoto, Yea its a well known bug but without ETA for a fix
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> For now scheduled for the OTA 5
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> But who really knows. Doesn't seem to be an easy fix
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, really? camera seems to work just fine on my nexus 5, aside from the fact that there's no trust store permissions in front of it, so i can't block apps from accessing it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> something weird with camera_service i guess
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> In devel the issue is when you try to record a video
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, only for video recording, not still photos or viewfinding?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> When you try to take a picture there are sometimes green/white screen freezes too
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Randomly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but do you have the same permissions issue?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ie, if you go to app permissions on privacy panel in system settings, what does it say for Camera?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/611
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/LiP23iIY.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok so you have same permissions issue as i do
<ubptgbot> <mixmoto> @malditobastardo, Thanks for the reply
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'll open a new issue for it
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 👍👍👍
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <xxxvhxxx> hi all, I installed today UP only version 16.04 rc or it was nit it was to develop develop, I ran into a problem, I wanted to read but I do not see a sensible reader, the one that does not load books in the market for some reason
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @xxxvhxxx, Try with sturm reader
<ubptgbot> <xxxvhxxx> @malditobastardo, it is installed but when I open the book I see only the download ring for 5 minutes already
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> ePub or PDF?
<ubptgbot> <xxxvhxxx> epub
<ubptgbot> <xxxvhxxx> need to convert to Pdf?
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @xxxvhxxx, No, Sturm Reader works best with epub
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @xxxvhxxx, Have you tried closing the app and trying open the book agai
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @xxxvhxxx, [Edit] Have you tried closing the app and trying open the book again?
<ubptgbot> <xxxvhxxx> yes
<ubptgbot> <xxxvhxxx> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/eyI0Dssq.png
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> I have never seen that problem. Could you please send me the app log with https://open-store.io/app/logviewer.neothethird … Or, if you prefer, could you send me the .epub file?
<ubptgbot> <xxxvhxxx> Already and deleted all the time tis picture
<ubptgbot> <xxxvhxxx> paste.ubuntu.com/p/P9hQ4pScXV/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, it needs updated to new uitk version, and looks like it has a few issues beyond that
<ubptgbot> bollickybill was added by: bollickybill
<ubptgbot> <bollickybill> How is ubuntu touch now. Had a bq aquaris 4.5 but uninstalled touch for android. Has there been any improvements?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> many
<ubptgbot> <bollickybill> Are there any new native apps. Struggled with webapp interface! Too much effort with apps pushing to html pages. is it still the same?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure what specific complaints you have there, but unfortunately probably not the native apps you want. big businesses like twitter/facebook/whatsapp aren't really interested in providing native apps for alternative platforms
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and some are very aggresive to third parties
<ubptgbot> <Aitzol> @xxxvhxxx, Try uninstalling and installing again  downloading the xenial version from the open-store https://open-store.io/app/sturmreader.emanuelesorce .Works for me :)
<ubptgbot> <bollickybill> How good is telegram app? I am using sailfish on jolla 1 atm but the phobe is reaching end of life at this stage. Thinking of porting nexus 5 to ut!
<ubptgbot> <Antonio Rensi> @bollickybill, What do you mean by phobe?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> phone but with a b
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @bollickybill, Good enough, though always a little behind the desktop or android versions
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I'm on it as we speak
<ubptgbot> <bollickybill> @UniversalSuperBox, No. I use a phobe! Lok
<ubptgbot> <bollickybill> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] No. I use a phobe! Lol
<ubptgbot> <Antonio Rensi> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks, Dalton!
<ubptgbot> <bollickybill> Is there a native telegram app now or is it a webapp?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's a native app
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But... Rather than asking in here for every app, check out https://open-store.io for a complete listing of apps
<ubptgbot> <Abrahamarv> @NikosChat, De que parte del pais eres?
<ubptgbot> <bollickybill> NP. Looking at ut website, nexus 5 is probably the best phone for flashing?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/lFNPTOw8.webp
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Bot's response to ping should be pong
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, more people would do it then
#ubports 2018-08-02
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> @Gorsh2, It didn't work even after 2 hrs..
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> @UniversalSuperBox, I can download this and boot it from usb using recovery and install?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, that is not how Ubuntu Touch is installed
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The welcome room has people who work around different computer setups interacting with the installer. @WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> so what is the file then used?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's used by developers making Ubuntu Touch ports
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> Oh Okay
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The image build process can choose to repack it to contain device-specific files before it's placed on system-image and downloaded by phones or the installer
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> Is there anyway to install by manually downloading, coz i tried in different systems with different files. Win7, Archlabs and Win10 Redstone 5
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @sharanchakradhar, People in the Welcome room will know. ;)
<ubptgbot> OjahgyEf82 was added by: OjahgyEf82
<ubptgbot> kipters was added by: kipters
<ubptgbot> <kipters> Hello everyone 🙂
<ubptgbot> <kipters> I've got a problem with the ubports installer, can anyone help me troubleshoot it? (macOS, hammerhead, gets stuck at `fastboot: wait for device`)
<ubptgbot> <kipters> (btw I can find it with `fastboot devices`)
<ubptgbot> <sharanchakradhar> @kipters, same issue
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @kipters, Hi Fabio and welcome to the UBports community. For installation issues, please join the @WelcomePlus room where you can find experienced people who can better help you
<ubptgbot> <kipters> @mattbel10, Thank you :D
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @kipters, One simple thing that many report problems with: check the usb cable.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I've seen it here a few times, that changing cables did the tricl
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> [Edit] I've seen it here a few times, that changing cables did the trick
<ubptgbot> <kipters> @Gorsh2, first thing I tried 😛 anyway, turns out the installer is just somehow broken on windows and macos
<ubptgbot> <Antonio Rensi> Try with another version of the installer. Sometimes works too.
<ubptgbot> <kipters> @Antonio Rensi, I tried multiple versions for each of the platforms, in the end it worked using a VM
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> anyone using Podbird? have you tried adding rss feeds from podcastgarden?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it doesn't seem to accept the rss URL from there :(
<ubptgbot> Lars Opgenoorth was added by: Lars Opgenoorth
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @kipters, Hmm I wouldn't know, I'm using linux
<ubptgbot> <Lars Opgenoorth> does anyone know whether ubuntu touch has bluetooth scanner implemented and whether they are running by default?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> bluetooth works, but it is not always actively scanning i guess
<ubptgbot> Moland Toxx was added by: Moland Toxx
<ubptgbot> <Lars Opgenoorth> I am just wondering whether similar issues exist as under android, that it is hard to turn off the scanning itself - even when you turn off bluetooth in general...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know enough about the specific issue or why it happens on android to give an answer.
<ubptgbot> <Mike> How can I restart network-manager without rebooting. I'm trying to get a ikev2 vpn working but rebooting is a pain
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `sudo restart network-manager` ?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> no, I think it would be...
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> `service network-manager restart`
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> At least that's how it works on linux on a PC
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Either will do for upstart.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> (Sticker, 512x383) https://irc.ubports.com/x5Sww0T3.webp
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I still stand by that statement
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Show someone a systemd unit and have them tell you what it does. Then show them an Upstart job and do the same. Upstart is way more readable. But, uh... @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <Mike> I was trying with systemd but wouldnt work
<ubptgbot> <Mike> Upstart did work thks
<ubptgbot> <anpok> meh .. mx4 powered off when I attached an fttdi device via usb
<ubptgbot> <anpok> [Edit] meh .. mx4 powered off when I attached an ftdi device via usb
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Don't short the 5V to ground then. :P
<ubptgbot> <anpok> haha ah maybe I did that
<ubptgbot> <anpok> I had some stuff attached to a ESP32 dev board on a bread board..
<ubptgbot> <anpok> colleague wants to order ubuntu touch devices as mobile development and maintance devices for esp32 based Sensors/Control units..
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Does anyone mind if i take a screenshot of Telegram right now? I'm showing off convergence on UT
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I'm going to take that as a yes. Ping me if you want me to delete it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @anpok, That sounds really cool
<ubptgbot> <kipters> @amolith, just my 2 cents, since this is a public group the answer should be yes by default, IMHO
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> @anpok, FPGA instead of esp32.. but maybe it's interesting for your friend … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR9qWCTyyq4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @anpok, the serial usb drivers tend to be not built in the android kernels, though
<ubptgbot> <anpok> Also we dont have a way to ship kernel modules
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, we're doing weird things to rootfs tarball for adding per-device things to it, which is wrong IMO, and we should be doing those bits with device tarball
<ubptgbot> <Ralf_W> (Sticker, 512x383) https://irc.ubports.com/Tl7rsjsg.webp
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, You're right.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> UT has a way to do that built-in.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And, by extension, halium-boot does too. We can provide files in the Android system.img and have those get mounted in place of files on the root image.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @anpok, We do, actually
<ubptgbot> <anpok> Ahhh nice
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The problem is it doesn't seem to work that well. :P
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's possible to `modprobe` it through Android's init system
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which was probably the intended purpose now that I think about it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But you can't use `modprobe` from the Ubuntu shell. They aren't mounted in the right place for that.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that seems fixable
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Whereas usually you should be mounting at `/lib/modules/\`uname -r\`/`, they're put at `/lib/modules`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wow, good job on escaping Telegram.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Probably. I need to do it for halium-boot but alas, no dev time for it right now
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> In halium-boot we have the unique problem of "No one being able to agree where kernel modules go"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Always a good time
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> somehwere under /lib/modules, but whatever
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Arch is /usr/lib/modules
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> arch also makes /usr/bin/python be python3
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I know
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, it doesn't matter. mount them in the correct place for android in the android container, and let the OS running on top of that decide where it should overlay mount them in "user space"
<ubptgbot> <Mike> Is anbox on devel in working condition?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anbox is not ready for general availability yet, no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not a development focus at the moment either. getting 16.04 out is
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @UniversalSuperBox, Cool. Good to know.
<ubptgbot> Kyle K was added by: Kyle K
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> I installed aisleriot in libertine container. Is it ok preferences aren't persistent?
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> @mymike00, If you don't mind, we don't either.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm guessing that might be a bug-ish
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @ArubIslander, What? I mind, sure! If I want some toolbar being visible, I need to do it every time I open the app
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @dohbee, Is it known or should I report it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mymike00, well you can check the open issues on github i guess. i don't have all the issues stored in my brain RAM :)
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> 😆sure
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Quite possible that it isn't a Libertine bug but a bug to do with the ARMHF build of the program?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> If you have a Raspberry Pi, try installing it there and see if the bug also affects that platform.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, i doubt it. it's almost certainly because it can't talk to the settings daemon or can't start it or something
<ubptgbot> <prpleXist> Hi which webapp creator for 16.04 dev
<ubptgbot> R12G13 was added by: R12G13
<ubptgbot> error0x001 was added by: error0x001
<ubptgbot> <error0x001> Hello all. Do you have an idea about run this OS on redmi note 3 pro?
<ubptgbot> <palein> @error0x001, If it has lineage os sources it should easily work but I tried it with my redmi note 4X and had problems I did not solve.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not yet a supported device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> someone will have to create a port for it first
<ubptgbot> <error0x001> @dohbee, :(
<ubptgbot> <error0x001> Maybe another Linux OS system on the phone? It is really or only Android?
<ubptgbot> <error0x001> [Edit] Maybe another Linux OS system on this phone? It is really or only Android?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Android is a Linux OS
<ubptgbot> <error0x001> @dohbee, Yes, I know
<ubptgbot> <palein> Look on XDA Developers for roms. Maybe there is SailfishOS available for it.
<ubptgbot> <error0x001> [Edit] Maybe another Linux OS system on this phone? Is it really or only Android?
<ubptgbot> <error0x001> @palein, Ok, tnx!
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> the general issue is that we can't easily run OS on any Android phone, and porting to each one takes considerable amount of time for debugging, etc
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] the general issue is that we can't easily run OS on any random Android phone, and porting to each one takes considerable amount of time for debugging, etc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at least once halium + ubports is fully working it should be much easier to get new devices ported
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Please provide a working document viewer and a working browser for Xenial. … You claim to be „release candidate“ but there can never be a release without a browser or an email client. … Currently, both browser and browser-next break and Dekko is non-existent. … This can never be a release candidate.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Patches accepted
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The people working on this all do so voluntarily in their free time.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> I know.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> If there's a specific thing you wish resolved, the best way to get it is to help work on that specific issue.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> I know.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> randomly making demands in the chat group as such is a bit rude. there are issues reported in github and people are working on those issues.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> then please do not make such demandingly worded statements
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> while it would be nice to have all possible features always working and always maintained, it is not the case, and your personal desires do not determine what is or is not release worthy.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> You tell him, Rodney. Show some respect for this voluntary, resource-intensive and community driven project. Nobody is forcing you to use Xenial before it is stable.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well nobody is forcing you to use it then either
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I know. I choose to use it on a tester device.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Not saying that informed folks can't work with that. But if toy want it to be accepted by the public, you need instant mail, browse and document view, and all of it must be rock solid.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, one can still choose to use official android, lineageOS, flyme, postmarketOS, or whatever else they want on their phone, assuming they support the device. nobody is forcing anyone to use UT, regardless of the version
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> most of the "regular" people i know wouldn't care about that. they care about whatsapp or snapchat, or whatever apps they need
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no need to be condescending abut it, either way.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> obviously UT isn't going to replace 20% of the android market overnight
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not even with the 16.04 release
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and definitely not without current gen devices being supported
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @Rodney Dawes, … I  am a strong supporter of UBports. Sorry if I got misunderstood. All I was arguing about was if the current state of UBports should be called RC or not. Everything you and the UBports project does is awesome, more awesome than I could ever have expected fifteen years ago, when I started to use Ubuntu.
<ubptgbot> <palein> I wonder what would happen when Google replaces Android with Fuchsia OS.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @palein, nothing relevant
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Sorry if I upset anyone. I did not mean to do this.
<ubptgbot> <wrench wrench> ubuntu  screen is flikering
<ubptgbot> Diego Valverde was added by: Diego Valverde
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wrench wrench, Your PC?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Diego Valverde, Hi Diego, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started. … There are language focus groups available too :)
<ubptgbot> <Diego Valverde> Hola a todos ,alguien que hable español?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Diego Valverde, Come to https://t.me/UBPorts_ES … (Este es el grupo en español)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> translation: (this is the spanish group)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> yw
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂👍
#ubports 2018-08-03
<ubptgbot> ChristianPlaza was added by: ChristianPlaza
<ubptgbot> <ChristianPlaza> Hello, I would like to take the time to introduce myself. I'm Christian Plaza, aka Merlin2525 from Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada. I'm a self taught graphic designer who has become very competent with Inkscape, the GIMP, MyPaint, and currently tackling Synfig Studio and Blender (Steep learning curve). Wayne had suggested I join t
<ubptgbot> his group. Looking forward to collaborating with all of you.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Welcome! What brings you to our little corner of the Internet?
<ubptgbot> <ChristianPlaza> @UniversalSuperBox, Thank-you. I'm a happy Nexus 5 user. I've been using 16.04 RC and submitted a few things to the cultural showcase. I would like to become more involved in helping this project out.
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> @ChristianPlaza Welcome fellow Nexus 5 user :)
<ubptgbot> mkbxwPnuONEh2 was added by: mkbxwPnuONEh2
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @ChristianPlaza, Great. Helping hands are always welcome!
<ubptgbot> JBhai was added by: JBhai
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @JBhai, Hi Jithin, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed in no time at all
<ubptgbot> <notcake> @advocatux, pretty sure you can make a userbot (which runs on user's account) or just a bot who will automatically respond on join messages
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @notcake, Yeah, but we (the community) voted we don't like that, and we prefer the human touch whenever it's possible. One of the reasons is that in this way we can welcome people, introduce them to the welcome & install group, and guide newcomers to the different UBports places where they can learn all about this project, a
<ubptgbot> nd find the best places to start collaborating with UBports according to their skills & interests
<ubptgbot> <notcake> oh well, I guess that counts too
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> eMPee584 was added by: eMPee584
<ubptgbot> <eMPee584> Hi guys.. is there an easy way to check out ubuntu touch with qemu? … The ubuntu-emulator package seems to be abandoned 🕸
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There is not currently. You can install Unity8 on an Ubuntu 18.04 VM to try out the interface, though.
<ubptgbot> <eMPee584> @UniversalSuperBox, Well is it on the agenda? it should help attract developers..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it would be extremely difficult to get a reasonable approximation of the phone UX in a qemu VM at the moment
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and the ubuntu-emulator stuff basically never worked right
<ubptgbot> <matv1> (Sticker, 512x383) https://irc.ubports.com/qtivA6qn.webp
<ubptgbot> Irankbir was added by: Irankbir
<ubptgbot> <imparker> airhorner.com
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @imparker, uh?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> err
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> copy/paste faux pas?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> clicks
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> sees a big speaker
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> doesn't dare to click
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> closes tab
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i would expect you to see an air horn
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yeah probably an air horn pointed at you lol
<ubptgbot> <eMPee584> @dohbee, Yes sure, and on the other hand it would allow to check out the state of ubports without owning/purchasing one of a handful supported devices.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i'll induce that means clicking it would sound it off lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @eMPee584, except not really.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> untill ut halium compatibility is resolved tis still difficult to run it in a vm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, i don't think halium will solve any of the "run it in a vm" stuff really
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> except maybe it might be easier to deal with an android vm
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, well it's actually the same. you could build an `emulator-x86` target before with a ubports-5.1 base
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i never said "solve" the "run in vm" stuff i said would be diffy without halium 😆
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] i never said it would "solve" the "run in vm" stuff i said would be diffy without halium 😆
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @eMPee584, The effort involved be adding an additional "supported device" (which is clearly a major undertaking) PLUS developing and supporting the necessary VM on a range of platforms. … Not a good use of scarce developer resources.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> but well it depends on what you define by "run in a VM". you can run regular ubuntu with unity8 in a vm. that's what plasma mobile does, bhushan just pushed a modified desktop ISO with mobile packages
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vanyasem, i meant more that it could be more stable and easier to maintain the x86 android vm bits, because there are a bunch of differences there from the phone builds of course, because why wouldn't there be, since it's android
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that is what i was thinking
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vanyasem, yes, but this is not "ubuntu touch"
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Android emulator is still just patched QEMU :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is a subset of the unity8 stack, and being on 18.04, some important differences from what's on the phones
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ohw yeah ubuntu touch is on 16.04 atm
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> while unity 8 is on 18.04 i suppose
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well even if the unity8 install on 16.04 x86 got fixed to be installable, there are still a lot of differences from what's on the phone
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> aside from packages?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i'm guessing convergence features?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> as in ut has convergence unity 8 is just the desktop part
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] as in ut has convergence while unity 8 is just the desktop part
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you run it directly on a spare laptop, it might be a little closer, since then you could use bluetooth with it, and theoretically screen rotation and a data SIM and GPS, depending on what hardware you have
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> wowsers a laptop with gps i'm so behind in the times 😆
<ubptgbot> <eMPee584> ok I understand the difficulties & appreciate your effort integrating with Halium... guess a qemu target will reappear in due course 😏⏳
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> 4 years ago today....
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> (Photo, 2048x1536) https://irc.ubports.com/XyrI4n5S.png
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> am I eligible to get a UBports shirt? 😁
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i have one of those
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Javacookies, Yes, you are eligible! Please, follow carefully the instructions here https://www.patreon.com/posts/new-patreon-are-19753997 😆
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> LOL I've done that already but it's not enough to get the items 😅
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> would have been a good timing, I'll be back in Frankfurt this September 👍
<ubptgbot> <bollickybill> How is convergence going to work when ubuntu transfers away from unity to gnome!
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Doesn't affect Ubports really
<ubptgbot> olEGcmmizUUz8 was added by: olEGcmmizUUz8
<ubptgbot> <bollickybill> @Lyokanthrope, But if i link utphone using unity to a gnome desktop will there not be conflict?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @bollickybill, i don't see what that has to do with convergence?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or what conflict there would be. the phone isn't running GNOME
<ubptgbot> <bollickybill> u look awfully like harrison ford!!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you do not
<ubptgbot> <bollickybill> how do you know? Maybe I am harrison ford!!
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Let's test it
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> "You see a tortoise on the beach. It's upside down..."
<ubptgbot> <bollickybill> ok
<ubptgbot> <bollickybill> is there voice for navigation on uNav app?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Yes, on a lot of languages
<ubptgbot> <bollickybill> cheers
<ubptgbot> PopaMangusta was added by: PopaMangusta
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @PopaMangusta !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
#ubports 2018-08-04
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @bollickybill, that's not how convergence works; convergence means you'll be able to plug a monitor in your phone and your phone will ~shapeshift~ work as a desktop
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Is there a way to import contacts from Nextcloud?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Yep
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> The webapp can download the csv
<ubptgbot> <amolith> How? I see the option for Google Contacts, which is what I've been using, but I don't see an option to import from a file.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> That
<ubptgbot> <amolith> That what?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Sorry hit enter before finishing
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Oh lol. I do that a lot
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Oh, maybe with the contacts page plugin nextcloud side
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> So apps  - social and communication - contacts
<ubptgbot> <amolith> No I mean a way to import contacts from Nextcloud to Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Then you get a contacts page on nextcloud
<ubptgbot> <amolith> [Edit] No I mean a way to import contacts from Nextcloud to Ubuntu Touch lol 😛
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Yes this is how
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Oh
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> With the webapp
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Hit the menu on that page
<ubptgbot> <amolith> 😅
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Oh, hmm
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Where did it go
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Huh, I remember doing it before,  maybe it broke
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @amolith I think an update broke this
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Lol alright. I'll stick Google Contacts until it gets fixed. Thank you for trying to help!
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I'll have to track down what happened
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Maybe the content hub part ? Couldn't even save the csv in file manager
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Contacts should appear on the app selection there
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @mateosalta, Oh ok I see how that should work now.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I heard something happened with content hub; do you know what broke?
<ubptgbot> xdimquax was added by: xdimquax
<ubptgbot> <sangram_chavan> does anyone why Nexus5 running ubuntu touch 16.04 can't connect to Wireless display of smart tv ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @sangram_chavan, Hi, if you're experiencing that bug, can you confirm it here https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/781 ? Thank you :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Don't forget to say which device, channel & build are you using
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @sangram_chavan, never got it working even on 15.04...I think it only worked on PRO 5?
<ubptgbot> <sangram_chavan> @Javacookies, ok
<ubptgbot> Foo was added by: Foo
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Foo
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> Bar
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @amolith, Can import from SIM card?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Foo, Welcome Foo. Please check out the link for more about UBports … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Aitzol> @amolith, first download contacts file in "vcf" format from your Nextcloud account and then open it in your phone with Contacts
<ubptgbot> <Aitzol> (Photo, 1080x462) https://irc.ubports.com/atxBckY0.png
<ubptgbot> enzomaietta was added by: enzomaietta
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @enzomaietta !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ok let's go :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I am ready!
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Multitasking by watching The Wild Bunch with my old man.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We are live! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVIHFA8XcbM
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> uh
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> VLC.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Frozen here
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> stream down?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what happened to the stream?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is it up or down?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Here wwe go
<ubptgbot> <PacoIgnazioTaiboII> Frozen also for me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think dalton's internet is probably not so great right now
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Try and refresh
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Lagged for me for a second, I joined a min or so late.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, it's from google server though
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ok Dalton is one thing
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But the overall stream should not freeze 😆
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Google is sabotaging us
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> The streaming isn't working for me
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> ok we will try to fix
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, but Dalton is the one in control, so if he freezes/drops Google doesn't handle it well
<ubptgbot> <PacoIgnazioTaiboII> Now it's fine, you're all so beautiful!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> he's the "host" in this MMO
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'll recreate the event
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Periodically freezing
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> There is no other better alternative rather tahn google?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> google = evil
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> no ^^
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, i don't think the problem is google
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Stream ended 18 seconds ago
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Hold on we are regrouping
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unless there's some massive DDoS against them right now, anyway
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Will Libertine bugs be targeted for OTA 5 rather than 4? E.g. with how VLC and gnome-terminal crash on startup.
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> well this was shot
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> [Edit] well this was short
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> :P
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're coming back
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> same link?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> New link^^
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think so
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> put the link here
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I'll help spread
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> New stream link: http://youtu.be/3ZpZ3r79Dhk
<ubptgbot> <ChristianPlaza> You fellows have taken short and sweet updates to the extreme. lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yay. and dalton's face is in sync now with his voice now
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It looks like it's working now 👍
<ubptgbot> <ChristianPlaza> [Edit] You fellows have taken short updates to the extreme. lol
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Boeing >>> Airbus
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> July 30th??
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> E5
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Is this a Delorean type situation?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> back in business after 35 years, and making electric vehicles out of old stock?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Haha. I think Jan meant August?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Different adb from this one? … ```android-tools-adb | 5.1.1r36+git20160322-0ubuntu3 | xenial/universe | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el, s390x```
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's also the `adb` package
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> OTA 5? what did I miss? before I've seen OTA 4 everywhere...
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> or is it due to Chinese?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] or is it due to Chinese (like OnePlus)?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh weird
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but anything that's adb > 5 should be fine i would think?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Should be, but you never know
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we really need to get rid of language packs
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Patrons, donors, it's all synonymous :)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @NotKit, OTA4 will be first, but will not automaticly OTA vivid to xenial,  but OTA5 will
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Will there be a way for those users who choose to, to remain on Vivid?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @TartanSpartan, yeah sure
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Nice.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> automaticly just means as a OTA, not that it will automaticly update the phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which is why we need to get rid of language packs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what is the localization group?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Like a boss, D.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Wait actually did I ask that question? I'm confused. But no problem.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unity8 is literallly the world
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Oh my god, FML, I'm watching the previous live show...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, @ublangs maybe? let me see
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lol
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Didn't click (hah) until now. I thought it was sufficiently different from my memory of the last show haha.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Flohack, Afaik it hasn't a public link because is a group for language captains only. … It works only by invitation
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, invite me? i'll be the captain for the redneck language
<ubptgbot> <abhishek_01> restream.io for streaming .. it is a good service
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohbee, I've tried to invite you but it seems I don't have that power, sorry
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox maybe best to use standard sales sites (ebay, swappa, gumtree, whatever), and have a section in forum where people can post links to those?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, have ye the power to invite to the translations group?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can leave your front door unlocked too, if you really want to
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> on the canonical m10 image, there used to be a pre-installed container that was read-only
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> yep
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in the custom tarball
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but that's not a good plan
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> firefox, libreoffice, gedit
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> etc..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not upgradeable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> pro 5 is a converged device!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, No ^^
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you have the 720p tablet, it's moderately usable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> pro 5 16.04 is not flashable because of cache size i think
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> :/
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Fine on tablets if you only expect your finger to substitute for left click.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, well, with a bt kb/mouse, the low res tablet is moderately usable, since it's 720p at 10"
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Visually, fine even on cooler. 720p not mandatory IMO.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> cooler is the 720p one no?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> HD? So FHD is 1080p?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I see.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> HD is 720p FHD is 1080p
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i forget which code name goes to which device though
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> Dalton said 7.1?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I would say it's just fine, being of comparable size to a laptop screen.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Cooler is HD, freiza is FHD.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DiogoConstantino, yes. for halium
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> ok, I just wanted to be sure about the version
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because 8+ requires treble, so 7.1 is the limit at the moment
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Treble could be a nice possibility to make UBPorts more portable, but it (or actually 8+) requires reworking everything once again
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yup
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @NotKit, can you elaborate on that?
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I'm really not aware of many details about treble, I'm just marginally aware of what it is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> polar bears are literally on fire
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Cali too :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DiogoConstantino, it's basically the same as halium, but google's project
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> that is the part I know
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so totally different and more restricted or something
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @dohbee, no, different
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Treble allows to have single Android system image (GSI - Generic System Image) boot on different devices, which in our case would be Halium
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> ah
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> so it's a different approach
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> it doesn't replace what we do with Halium, but rather allow to use single Halium build on many devices
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] it doesn't replace what we do with Halium, but rather allows to use single Halium build on many devices
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> so that is the message they deploy on all devices?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @TartanSpartan, Did this get answered? Perhaps whilst I was watching the earlier show?
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> do they allow manufacturers to add stuff?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> kernel still needs to be recompiled though, as we need different options from Android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think we'd get automatic support becasue ofono has it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> would probably require some work in telepathy-ofono and/or messaging app
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @DiogoConstantino, yes, they can customize Android firmware, but hardware adaptation part is more abstrated for Treble device than it was before
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> ok
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I think I get it
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> at least enough
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, i think yes and no (not directly, but the plan is to get all the remaning kinks ironed out for ota5, yes)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> K, and we'll see if the hosts have anything to add on top of that.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Haha cheers Dalton and I love you all too.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Is it completely impossible to use upstart in 18.04?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Gotcha.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JBBgameich, pretty much yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it would require a massive fork of ubuntu (and thus no longer be ubuntu)
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> linkedin
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> definitely not a meaningful use of time
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Dalton, Marius, Florian & Lukas :) Thank you for the Q&A !!
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> thanks!
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ciao guys.
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @UniversalSuperBox where will be the post-show?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm not allowed to live stream
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> grr
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The Paradise
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, i am
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> you're not?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We'll use Marius' channel then
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> ok
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> link me up
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unlisted, @mariogrip
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @dohbee, I already booted debian using openrc, is upstart really so different?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> It seems to be still possible to use non-
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> [Edit] It seems to be still possible to use non-systemd initsystems at least in debian
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JBBgameich, i don't really see why we would stick to upstart on a newer ubuntu when ubuntu doesn't
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we're not talking about debian. we're talking about ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @dohbee, exactly
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> We already have plenty on our plate
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> outsource the most to Debian and Ubuntu is the best we can do
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> imo, it'd be better to finish the migration to systemd
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> to focus on what is core for us
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @dohbee, It would of course only make sense in case the older device kernels are somehow incompatible with systemd as I remember Marius said some time ago.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if the goal would be to avoid systemd, then it would be far better to not be based on ubuntu, nor debian, but on some system where not having systemd is the default and is the stated goal of the platform
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @JBBgameich, Although systemd seems to work even with kernel 3.2 in Halium, so probably Unity8 is the currently the main part still depending on upstart.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @JBBgameich, [Edit] Although systemd seems to work even with kernel 3.2 in Halium, so probably Unity8 is currently the main part still depending on upstart.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think some parts of systemd might require newer kernel features
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @mariogrip @UniversalSuperBox do you have a link?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7UjGRh0Dxo
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I'm watching
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Me too xD
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I don't login on google
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I just watch
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> probably with OBS you can do that
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @NotKit the link is here
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> you can capture the window with OBS, and stream it to youtube
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I'll try to experiment with that for the next time
<ubptgbot> John was added by: John
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> yep I'm still watching while having chicken
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @UniversalSuperBox yes've been here
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @John, Hello John. Check out this page to find out more about UBporrs … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @John, [Edit] Hello John. Check out this page to find out more about UBports … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> @mariogrip  yeah an asmr session 😆 good idea ^^
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @vince1171, asmr?
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> @Stereofont, a joke from the live :)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> :P
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> @UniversalSuperBox you should do more stream like this :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It was a good time
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nice and relaxed
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> yeah sure :)
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @vince1171 you're in Belgium?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> actually, is it possible to fix translation for UBPorts website?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @vince1171, 👍
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> The stream was very interesting, especially the Halium related parts :)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> (https://ubports.com/ru_RU/ - Russian version is a weird mix of Russian and English for the momemnt)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] (https://ubports.com/ru_RU/ - Russian version is a weird mix of Russian and English for the moment)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] actually, what is the process to edit translation for UBPorts website?
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> @DiogoConstantino, Yep … Brussels :)
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> me too
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> anymore people in Brussels?
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> maybe we can do a gettogether
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> This could be fun :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @NotKit, For Spanish is even worse. It's fully translated but it isn't online at all
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @NotKit, https://translate.ubports.com/
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @advocatux, Dis
<ubptgbot> jserio2 was added by: jserio2
#ubports 2018-08-05
<ubptgbot> <PeiDev> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/w0pLV6AI.png
<ubptgbot> moss zhou was added by: moss zhou
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @jserio2 & moss, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed in no time at all
<ubptgbot> virtualmanu was added by: virtualmanu
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @virtualmanu, Hi Manoj, welcome! Here -> https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome you'll find a lot of info to get you started
<ubptgbot> <virtualmanu> I have Samsung 3V with kernel 3.10 +  … My tablet isn't listed in supported devices on ubuntu-touch.io  … So, is helium the only way for me to install Ubuntu touch on this tab of mine ?
<ubptgbot> <virtualmanu> @virtualmanu, Halium*
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Yes. It needs to be ported first using Halium. Is LineageOS 14.1 available for it?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @virtualmanu, The only way to run UT on your device is porting it, and the first necessary step is to port it to Halium. Please see the details here https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <virtualmanu> @JBBgameich, I'm not sure
<ubptgbot> <virtualmanu> @advocatux, Ok. Thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <virtualmanu> @JBBgameich, I'll check it out. Thanks
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> A LineageOS port is needed to port Halium, that's why I asked
<ubptgbot> <virtualmanu> Sorry, I do not know anything about that. How to know whether my tab has it?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Devices | LineageOS Wiki … https://wiki.lineageos.org/devices/
<ubptgbot> <virtualmanu> No my device isn't listed in it. What should I do now ? Or is it not possible to install it on my device ?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> well dang it doogee ain't listed on it 💭
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> dang it neither is nokia 👀
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> "now what" seconded!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm according to https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/get-sources.html we need lineage 14.1 or android 7.1 support 💭
<ubptgbot> <virtualmanu> 😮 ok.. my tab is android 4.4 that means no Ubuntu touch for me 😅😅
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> there also seems to be 5.1 or cyanogenmod 12.1 support 💭
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and same my current phone is also 4.4😆
<ubptgbot> <virtualmanu> 😂
<ubptgbot> <jonny> afaik a halium port should be possible without a Lineage OS port and with other android versions, if you can finde the full android source tree. But it complicates your life. If you are interested, I'd recommend to ask in @halium group.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> [Edit] afaik a halium port should be possible without a Lineage OS port and with other android versions, if you can find the full android source tree. But it complicates your life. If you are interested, I'd recommend to ask in @halium group.
<ubptgbot> <virtualmanu> @jonny, Ok I'll ask there. Ty
<ubptgbot> <jonny> This are the basic requirements: http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html#pick-an-android-target-device
<ubptgbot> <virtualmanu> @jonny, 👍👍👍
<ubptgbot> Arnab was added by: Arnab
<ubptgbot> <Michael Stevens> Hi just work on the UBports installer. There are a couple of bugs open preventing install on the FP2, which is bad! Currently I am testing with 'cli.js' as setting up the whole electron app for debugging is a pain!  At the moment I am stuck in the '/cache' is not writable from 'adb'. The prevents the install images being cop
<ubptgbot> ied onto the phone. Anyone got any ideas whay this is? The FP2 is running the latest Pairphone OS 18.04.1
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Michael Stevens, It is said that Appimage 0.1.12 or 0.1.13 will work
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Arnab !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Michael Stevens> @Stereofont Am using github master which in the package.json is labeled as 0.1.21-beta!
<ubptgbot> <Michael Stevens> The lack of access to /cache I can veryify with 'adb shell' on my FP2. So the problem seems to be more general unless the method of installation via /cache has change recently
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Michael Stevens, My FP2 has been stuck for a couple if months, so I sympathise…
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Michael Stevens, [Edit] My FP2 has been stuck for a couple of months, so I sympathise…
<ubptgbot> <Michael Stevens> 😂
<ubptgbot> <Michael Stevens> Has anyone recently successfully installed onto a FP2?? I currently als working on another problem as installer is looking for 'boot.img' while in the repo there is a 'boot-FP2.img'
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Michael Stevens, As far as I understand it, FP2 spoofs its identity, since it is not 'mainstream'. That is maybe part of why it is awkward
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Yes, I have. Using version 0.1.12. See https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues/184 for details.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> [Edit] Yes Michael, I have. Using version 0.1.12. See https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues/184 for details.
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> cal
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @lduboeuf, ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Maybe a syncope?  … or a cry for help? … cal l the police!  🤔
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> That's very cyni cal of you
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <Nekura Kuroi> Please add Microsoft Exchange integration
<ubptgbot> Isaenko_k was added by: Isaenko_k
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hey, has anyone been able to log into their Plex account using lukus42's UT client?
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Isaenko_k !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Nekura Kuroi, Patches accepted. Enterprise is not a priority at the moment I think, so it needs volunteers to help develop such features
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Is there even any FOSS Exchange implementation?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Nekura Kuroi, If you got the open source documents for that 😂😂😂
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> SFOS doesn't have an Exchange client in the FOSS ports as well so
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @K31j0, Evolution has one, but then you need to use Evolution...
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Is Evolution GNOME's?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Which we do
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We do use evolution-data-server for contacts and calendar, but I have a feeling that its E-mail client stuff would be more messy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well, except for mail
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I also don't think we could expect a stable API or continuity of features given it's GNOME's baby
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Don't know how messy it'd be
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I'd rewrite it into a mail agent suitable for use with UT and SFOS, but I don't have any idea how to do it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I wouldn't
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Poked a BB Classic Q20 yesterday, got in a sudden mood to buy Passport again
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What's Passport
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Blackberry Passport
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> how's that not in @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Well we were talking about Exchange so I just think it adds onto it, whatever
<ubptgbot> <anne017> Feed-back welcome on this mock-up (Dialer revamped)
<ubptgbot> <anne017> https://github.com/ubports/dialer-app/issues/31
<ubptgbot> <JavierPuche> There is a thunderbird plugin for exchange support but it is neither free nor open 😢
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1539/gettogether-in-brussels
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Nor usable on the phone
<ubptgbot> <JavierPuche> @dohbee, Yes sorry, it is only amd64 sure ...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JavierPuche, I meant Thunderbird is not usable
<ubptgbot> <JavierPuche> @dohbee, Well, I use it but I have to admit that it is not usable at all ☺ at least without a mouse and an external screen or a big magnifying glass 😂😂
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Its called a telescope
<ubptgbot> <John> Hi guys, Anbox doesn't run on a Nexus 5 with Ubuntu Touch does it?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Correct, it does not currently.
<ubptgbot> <John> Ok, thanks. Different kinds of Andoird Apps (audio engineering) are my air for breathing so I am still waiting. … Anymay I didn't find any information in the official youtube-installing-guide about installing android-tools-adb, android-tools-fastboot and phablet-tools and nothing about the Lock state-unlooked thing. So I had to spend 2
<ubptgbot> h myself in different forumens. But finally it worked and I love it. Thx a lot for your great work.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> What apps?
<ubptgbot> <John> e.g. "mixing station" for remote control a X32 or M32 mixer
<ubptgbot> <John> And what is the fastest way to report a bug? Maybe directly from the phone?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @John, Nice
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues
<ubptgbot> <te_online> So is there a recording of this 2nd Q&A with Dalton or did I get this wrong? 😅
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol
<ubptgbot> <slacker70> @UniversalSuperBox, What about better cut and paste in touch?
#ubports 2019-07-29
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> Is it possible to receive notifications from TELEports now that Ubuntu One is gone?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ubuntu One is not gone, it is a single sign on service from Canonical now
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you sign in with an Ubuntu One account, you'll get notifications.
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> I tried that and I got a 'Feature Disabled' message
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @ian_mcxa [I tried that and I got a 'Feature Disabled' message], adding from "Accounts" in "System Settings"?  It works for me
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> that's odd
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> I suppose I'll try it again
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> make sure you are connected to the network.  Perhaps their server was down when you last tried
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> their page is working fine from here - https://login.ubuntu.com/
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/13Ky9bFf.png
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> Do I need to create my account via the browser and only log in from the phone?
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> yeah, looks like creating the account can't be done on the phone anymore
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> but signing-in works fine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ian_mcxa [Do I need to create my account via the browser and only log in from the phone?], yes, the registration API no longer works. we'll hopefully get rid of the need for the account soon though
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> that would be nice
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @judicialdomicide [And then another port from the hub to slimport to output to hdmi], I know some samsung devices can do that, but none of them are UT supported atm as far as I know
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> maybe this is a dumb question, but for running containers are we limited to just a 16.04 container, or could we potentially run newer stuff via lxc?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I believe your limited, but Im not positive
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @ian_mcxa [maybe this is a dumb question, but for running containers are we limited to just …], libertine suggests it is possible, but i found the container must align with the host OS version or it won't work. no idea why though
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> I'm not sure of the details, but the old kernels on most of the supported phones lack features containers (definitely snapd, and likely LXC) use.
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> @Tygerpro [I know some samsung devices can do that, but none of them are UT supported atm a …], I’m sure a next cloud running on a raspberry pi 4 locally will suffice. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @judicialdomicide [Hey I’m new to ubports and just loved the whole idea of convergence with nexus 5 …], reading back, i noticed you mentioned nexus 5x. Ubuntu Touch does not work on the 5x. only the 5
<wozencroft>  Someone mentioned here using Tinder from openstore (FB login not working) but it won't accept any birthdates typed in
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> wozencroft you can try to file an issue at https://gitlab.com/kelmes/ubports-tinder/issues but I don't know if that developer is active anymore (that app was last updated on June, 12th 2018)
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> @YougoChats [reading back, i noticed you mentioned nexus 5x. Ubuntu Touch does not work on th …], Really? Ooops. It’s arriving today! Lol. Is there no work arounds?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @judicialdomicide [Really? Ooops. It’s arriving today! Lol. Is there no work arounds?], the Nexus 5x and the Nexus 5 are two different devices so no, no workarounds
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> @fredldotme [the Nexus 5x and the Nexus 5 are two different devices so no, no workarounds], Oh well bought a phone for no reason. I’m sure I’d read it was capable. Maybe I dreamt it.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> let's just say you weren't the first and only one with the exact same question. 😉
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> @fredldotme [let's just say you weren't the first and only one with the exact same question. …], Maybe you guys would love to port it sometime and I can get it out of the drawer then ;) haha
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @judicialdomicide someone tried https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/17
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> IIRC Dalton has commented about that model having a lot of weird issues
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> @advocatux [@judicialdomicide someone tried https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issu …], “It mostly works.... “ that might be good enough for me” do I just try it and see what happens?
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> @advocatux [@judicialdomicide someone tried https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issu …], [Edit] “It mostly works.... “ that might be good enough for me do I just try it and see what happens?
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> @advocatux [@judicialdomicide someone tried https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issu …], Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> This is the Nexus 5x current state 😄
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/7t3LYlxY.mp4
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @judicialdomicide ^
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> Lol
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> Im guessing by that gif it’s not allowing you to get past that point and enter passcode
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> Ah well I just toilettes 70 quid.
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> [Edit] Ah well I just toileted 70 quid.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You can always sell it again or try to see if you find a way to make UT work on it :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] You can always sell it again or try to see if you can find a way to make UT work on it :)
<wozencroft> judicialdomicide: Actually you can flash e on that device
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> @advocatux [You can always sell it again or try to see if you can find a way to make UT work …], My favour the second option. Haha. If I brick not real loss.
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> @wozencroft [judicialdomicide: Actually you can flash e on that device], ? E ?
<wozencroft> Yeah, e which is basically android without google
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> @advocatux [You can always sell it again or try to see if you can find a way to make UT work …], [Edit] My favour the second option. Haha. If I brick it no real loss.
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> @wozencroft [Yeah, e which is basically android without google], I’ll have a look at this thanks!
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> Guys do you know if I can get emacs working on Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> On nexus 5
<wozencroft> It was called something like ello before, now just e or e.foundation
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @judicialdomicide [Guys do you know if I can get emacs working on Ubuntu touch], Yes, more or less, using Libertine
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> @advocatux [Yes, more or less, using Libertine], Mega! Can’t wait to try this!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @judicialdomicide can I PM you (it's about Emacs and UT)?
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> I’ve heard you guys are helping with librem 5... but also heard that q3 2019 release isn’t going to happen as too many dev issues. What do you guys think of librem 5?
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> @advocatux [@judicialdomicide can I PM you (it's about Emacs and UT)?], Sure! No problem
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @judicialdomicide [I’ve heard you guys are helping with librem 5... but also heard that q3 2019 rel …], That question is better suited for https://t.me/UBportsOF 😉
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @judicialdomicide [I’ve heard you guys are helping with librem 5... but also heard that q3 2019 rel …], I preordered it. Doubt it will make the Q3 deadline. Haven’t even seen a prototype of the final build.
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> Look forward to what it will be though.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @alan_griffiths [I'm not sure of the details, but the old kernels on most of the supported phones …], Libertine uses proot, so unless one is trying to use those things it's not sn issue. Bigger problem would be missing integrations like pasted and such
<wozencroft> htop from the store does not seem to work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wozencroft [htop from the store does not seem to work], It only installs htop in home dir somewhere. You then run htop from the terminal app
<wozencroft> That's what I tried. Typed htop in terminal, some bash error message received
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> what is the error?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @wozencroft [That's what I tried. Typed htop in terminal, some bash error message received], did you do this bit from the instructions in the app's description? `INSTRUCTIONS FOR INSTALLATION … - Open the Terminal App and type this two commands: … 1)'cd /opt/click.ubuntu.com/htop.emanuelesorce/current/' … 2)'./first-launch.sh' … - Rest
<ubptgbot> art Terminal App to make changes work, now you can launch htop just typing 'htop'`
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @wozencroft [That's what I tried. Typed htop in terminal, some bash error message received], [Edit] did you do this bit from the instructions in the app's description?  … `INSTRUCTIONS FOR INSTALLATION … - Open the Terminal App and type this two commands: … 1)'cd /opt/click.ubuntu.com/htop.emanuelesorce/current/' … 2)'./first-launch.sh
<ubptgbot> ' … - Restart Terminal App to make changes work, now you can launch htop just typing 'htop'`
<wozencroft> Ok, thank you for the hints, that was the problem, did not run that script first properly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i do think htop should be removed from the store though
<wozencroft> Oh, why?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not actually uninstallable, isn't graphical, and not really usable on a phone (especially ones with 8 cores)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not, to put it simply, a converged app
<wozencroft> well, those are good points indeed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i would also say most of the apps in the store which are unconfined should also not be in the store
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @TotalSonic [Have you tried to do the fixes suggested at https://forums.ubports.com/post/1488 …], This no longer applies because `wolfpack` has been removed for all. We're all using raw GPS now. Not sure if this has reached `stable` yet, though.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @imraniqbal [This no longer applies because wolfpack has been removed for all. We're all usin …], no, it will be in OTA 10 though (as mentioned in the Q&A)
<ubptgbot> <VkProhack> How to root one plus one
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's no need to root anything to install UT
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> You just need the bootloader unlocked
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> simply follow the install instructions as documented on the web site
<ubptgbot> Dahanx was added by: Dahanx
<ubptgbot> <A C> Because there are no improvements in the graphical interface
<wozencroft> Why is that let's say the Here We Go app on android has voice navigation for dozens of languages while the same on UBports offers much less
<wozencroft> Is there a big difference, i.e. lot of additional work to get all that going also on UBports?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @wozencroft [Why is that let's say the Here We Go app on android has voice navigation for doz …], AFAIK, Here We Go is a webapp.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @A C [Because there are no improvements in the graphical interface], What?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @wozencroft [Is there a big difference, i.e. lot of additional work to get all that going als …], https://open-store.io/app/heremaps.josele13 — it's a webapp.
#ubports 2019-07-30
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @wozencroft [Why is that let's say the Here We Go app on android has voice navigation for doz …], if you need audio guided turn by turn navigtion the uNav app is currently the only one that can provide it.  The Here Maps for UT is a webapp that just launches its web page in a wrapped browser instance.  To get it a UT native app coded f
<ubptgbot> or Here would likely require Here's cooperation, as well as a developers time.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @wozencroft [Why is that let's say the Here We Go app on android has voice navigation for doz …], [Edit] if you need audio guided turn by turn navigtion the uNav app is currently the only one that can provide it for UT.  The Here Maps for UT is a webapp that just launches its web page in a wrapped browser instance.  To get it a UT nati
<ubptgbot> ve app coded for Here would likely require Here's cooperation, as well as a developers time.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @wozencroft [Why is that let's say the Here We Go app on android has voice navigation for doz …], [Edit] if you need audio guided turn by turn navigtion the uNav app is currently the only one that can provide it for UT.  The Here Maps for UT is a webapp that just launches its web page in a wrapped browser instance.  To get a UT native
<ubptgbot> app coded for Here would likely require Here's cooperation, as well as a developers time.
<ubptgbot> Steve Cook was added by: Steve Cook
<ubptgbot> <Steve Cook> I'm new to UT and have a question about setting it up on my phone: When UT is flashed onto my phone, does the current Android system get replaced by UT, or will it be setup like a dual boot? I'm afraid of a crash in UT, and I
<ubptgbot> <Steve Cook> I'd not be able to use my phone.
<ubptgbot> <Steve Cook> Can anyone help me with that?
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> It does not set up dual boot, UT is pretty stable, what phone do you have?
<ubptgbot> <Steve Cook> Motorola moto-x4
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Don't think UT has been ported to that yet
<ubptgbot> <Steve Cook> So I can't just install it like a Linux distro?
<ubptgbot> <AlexMex90> @Steve Cook [So I can't just install it like a Linux distro?], No
<ubptgbot> <Steve Cook> I must be able to choose my phone from a list of supported devices.
<ubptgbot> <Steve Cook> Well, I think I understand that I won't be able to install UT onto my moto-x4. Thanks for responses.
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Np
<ubptgbot> ricnic was added by: ricnic
<ubptgbot> <ricnic> Can my UBports phone control a HestiaPI thermostat?
<wozencroft> TotalSonic: Yes, thank you for the hints. Someone mentioned too that uNav is the only one, which looks good, has a limited language support though.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @wozencroft [TotalSonic: Yes, thank you for the hints. Someone mentioned too that uNav is the …], info on how you can help expand the language list for uNav is at http://people.ubuntu.com/~costales/unav/voices/ & https://translations.launchpad.net/unav
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ricnic [Can my UBports phone control a HestiaPI thermostat?], If you write an app to do so, i guess it could
<ubptgbot> Portu51 was added by: Portu51
<ubptgbot> allright108 was added by: allright108
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @a7mqd [<reply to unk>], Wrong chat?
<ubptgbot> C R was added by: C R
<ubptgbot> <C R> Hi I have a flashed nexus 5 , to implement convergence I need any special cable ? is there any guide ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you mean to connect to an external display by "convergence" then what you need is a SlimPort cable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> MHL will not work. Generic USB->HDMI will not work. It must be SlimPort
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you will also need a bluetooth mouse/keyboard
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> Modular launcher updated in the open-store!
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> [Edit] launcher Modular updated in the open-store!
<ubptgbot> <C R> awesome thanks ! any special config needed ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> No, just plug the SlimPort cable
<ubptgbot> DracoMagister was added by: DracoMagister
<ubptgbot> <habibedelicay> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/OB5gc96M.webp
<ubptgbot> <Volfoni> Hello! I got two personalized wallpapers on my Aquaris M10 FHD that I can't remove with the GUI. Where can I find them so that I can remove them directly?
<ubptgbot> <C R> @advocatux [No, just plug the SlimPort cable], 👍
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Hi, does the Morph browser support extensions (or add-ons, or plug ins or whatever they're called ;-) ). If so, how would you install them?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, i think they are disabled
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Is Morph based on another browser?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is based on chromium engine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, it is based on QtWebEngine, which is based on chromium
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Thanks. Couldn't find anything about it on the net
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Why I ask: There's a feature request for Morph to support storing passwords (https://github.com/ubports/morph-browser/issues/181). … I am running a private Nextcloud server and have recently switched to Nextcloud's "passwords" app. They have browser plugins for Firefox and Chromium. I wondered if I can use the Chromium plugin with
<ubptgbot> Morph.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ruedigerkupper [Why I ask: There's a feature request for Morph to support storing passwords (htt …], because if it was trivial to have extensions/plug-ins work correctly and in a secure fashion, we would be doing it already
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the chromium engine provides an internal method of storing passwords; supporting that is much easier than supporting arbitrary extensions
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Yes, I know and supporting this would be a huge improvement. I agree this is the primary way to go. … That having said, I recently stopped using the password saving feature of Chrome and Firefox. I had been using them for ages, but I never liked how they lock you into the product. Passwords stored in Firefox (even if synchronized t
<ubptgbot> o their server) cannot be accessed in Chromium or any other browser. Firefox not even has a way of exporting your passwords again. Let alone the privacy concerns in storing such personal data at Google.
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> you can use keepass to store passwords
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the internal password storage in chromium does not store them "at google"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is disappointing however that it no longer seems to integrate with gnome-keyringg
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> [Edit] it is disappointing however that it no longer seems to integrate with gnome-keyring
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Yes. There even is a UBPorts port of keepass called KeepIt. However, keepass uses a local database on your device. Passwords cannot be shared between devices.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Keeweb
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Its online and works great in morph
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> not really online. You can access without Internet
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> As a UBPorts user, what I'd like to have is a secure way of storing my passwords online, in a way I can share them between different devices and different browsers. … Yes, similar to keeweb - but that does not integrate with morph eather? Does it fill in the login data for you?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> I expect it has a browser plugin that does it, right? What brings us back to the start of discussion ;-).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there would have to be an extension, yes
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> [Edit] I expect it has a browser plugin that does it, right? Wich brings us back to the start of discussion ;-).
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> That's why I asked if Morph supports extensions. Seems it does not at this point.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that's why i said it does not :)
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @dohbee [because if it was trivial to have extensions/plug-ins work correctly and in a se …], @Rodney: I just realize you might have misunderstood me on that comment: That was not meant to be a complaint, just an explanation why I ask this question. Sorry.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @dohbee [that's why i said it does not :)], Yes, I understand :-).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ruedigerkupper [@Rodney: I just realize you might have misunderstood me on that comment: That wa …], it's fine. i'm just saying it is by no means easy. and there are some much bigger problems with QtWebEngine integration that need to be dealt with prior. also, i'm not sure if extensions can be used upstream (in QtWebEngine, without morph
<ubptgbot> that is) either
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Hm, all right. That's what this channel is for, I guess. Asking questions and getting immediate answers from developers. Thanks a lot!
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> Hello, I've recently bought an used oneplus one from UK ebay and flashed it with Ubports. I've got only one major issue and that is that it doesn't recognize that I've inserted a SIM card
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> did it recognize it under android?
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> I planned to use it as my main device for my trip to china, which ill probably still do, as I don't think it would be reasonably priced to us my eu data plan
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> One of my mistakes was flashingnit before I tried it with android
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> I think ill reflash it with lineage after I get back from my trip, cut thats a but too latr for my original intention
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> most likely it's a hardware issue and the SIM connector is loose or such
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or pins got busted up inside the sim cage
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> a quick search on duckduckgo suggests it's not an uncommon issue
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> Anyone heard of Puffin OS?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's just another android rom. and this isn't the place to talk about android roms :)
<wozencroft> If I used that .img file for the splash screen, is it possible to change the background .png like for grub choosing an other image?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and very sketchy
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> @dohbee [it's just another android rom. and this isn't the place to talk about android ro …], I agree... i just saw that... so was a little curious
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wozencroft [If I used that .img file for the splash screen, is it possible to change the bac …], no, it's not so trivial
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> Its more of a FirefoxOS now known as KaiOS
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, kaios is a feature phone os
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but anyway, if you want to talk about things not UT, https://t.me/UBportsOF
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> Same with It my friend
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @hawk_is_here [Its more of a FirefoxOS now known as KaiOS], KaiOS is owned by Google
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> @TotalSonic [KaiOS is owned by Google], Really?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @hawk_is_here [Really?], yes
<wozencroft> dohbee: I see, thx. Is that even opensource? I mean the flashed image?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no; but please, use the OF group if you want to talk about kaios/puffinos
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wozencroft [dohbee: I see, thx. Is that even opensource? I mean the flashed image?], well we can change it; but it can be complicated
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not something you can easily just select a PNG from inside the OS as, either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you have to rebuild the img and flash it
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @hawk_is_here [Really?], ok - on further check - Google owns a big share ofit
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> @dohbee [no; but please, use the OF group if you want to talk about kaios/puffinos], I'm so sorry, i was just thinking abiut idea
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> No further discussion from my side
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @hawk_is_here [Really?], [Edit] ok - on further check - Google owns a big share of it
<wozencroft> dohbee: I see, that's what I was thinking about, I mean rebuilding with a different image if that might be possible as customization
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @hawk_is_here [Its more of a FirefoxOS now known as KaiOS], [Edit] KaiOS is partly owned by Google
<wozencroft> That new splash is one of the best thing on UBports. Other two I really like the UI handling and the installed sounds
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wozencroft [dohbee: I see, that's what I was thinking about, I mean rebuilding with a differ …], yes. there's a forum thread about it iirc. but it's also possible to break your device by doing so, and it's somethign that could be overridden on an update
<wozencroft> Ok, I saw a thread but it was only about flashing the .img. Will try to find the other one.
<wozencroft> Yeah, found it, a tool called imgdata tool is required. I suppose that was used before creating the new UBports splash too
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @hawk_is_here [Anyone heard of Puffin OS?], its android. but one of the intresting things is they are doing some kind of auto caching of webapps to speed them up - this is something i think we might be able to try
<ubptgbot> <C R> @mateosalta [its android. but one of the intresting things is they are doing some kind of aut …], https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RQhRX8roCWc      this offers a detailed explanation about puffin OS
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> I'd definitely never use Puffin OS
<ubptgbot> <C R> Yeap their way of doing stuff is a little off
<ubptgbot> <chzbacon> ummm
<ubptgbot> <chzbacon> kind of strange. not sure i’d ever use it though.
<ubptgbot> <chzbacon> cause you know… i want to pass everything off to a 3rd party service.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> seeing junk like that put out as an "alternative" definitely makes me even more grateful for UT
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> yeah... not so good
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> ive been thinking on ways to script client side preload, or even offline cache loading, a few tricks like that might really make webapps smooth
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> and not send everything through a service :)
#ubports 2019-07-31
<ubptgbot> Chispasxdbot was added by: Chispasxdbot
<ubptgbot> Adrianjm_98 was added by: Adrianjm_98
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what is this bot?
<ubptgbot> <C R> @mateosalta [its android. but one of the intresting things is they are doing some kind of aut …], I think.what we could do is to create more intense cache process (storing the actual ) HTML and basic images of the website. Pretty much you install the web app,  the first you run it is super slow (the cache process ).next time only. Have to.loa
<ubptgbot> d the changes like mpg video where the data written is only the changes in the image and skips the file.that are the same.
<ubptgbot> <C R> The cache could.even update on the background at nigth when the phone is plugged
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> or bit by bit while browsing the site
<ubptgbot> <C R> Is only 1 well.written app and the it would do the same for each website
<ubptgbot> <C R> If we do it while browsing it would.impact.the.user experience,  but the.first time would.definetly.be like that
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> here are some links i was looking at at one time
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Fwd from mateosalta: https://forum.qt.io/topic/83205/qml-webview-load-page-from-cache
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Fwd from mateosalta: http://blog.qt.io/blog/2011/04/29/http-caching-with-qt/
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Fwd from mateosalta: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qnetworkdiskcache.html
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if only someone implemented PWAs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> chromium already does caching
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> you might be able to ship an initial state with the webapp
<ubptgbot> <C R> For example a news app the phone could.load a portion of the.site at nigth, when you read it in the.morning is.already. there no.internet needed
<ubptgbot> <C R> A web crawler would.do the job
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> puffin is not doing anything magical. it's simply relying on the PWA support android already has in chrome
<ubptgbot> <C R> @mateosalta [you might be able to ship an initial state with the webapp], Exactly
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> the offline service worker works - but you cant put that in an allready existing website
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> like this site: https://wiki-offline.jakearchibald.com/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @C R [For example a news app the phone could.load a portion of the.site at nigth, when …], deferred loading isn't terribly helpful though. news will be outdated by the time you're on the train
<ubptgbot> <C R> @dohbee [puffin is not doing anything magical. it's simply relying on the PWA support and …], That why.we don't. need to re invent the wheel it just aplying knowledge that is there just not implemented on ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> people don't want to only read the twitter/whatsapp/etc posts from last night on their way to school/work/whatever
<ubptgbot> <C R> @dohbee [people don't want to only read the twitter/whatsapp/etc posts from last night on …], Is a concept,  having lastnight info.means you only have download today's
<ubptgbot> <C R> Less bandwidth
<ubptgbot> <C R> Faster
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you're making an assumption that web sites are already developed to work in that manner though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for a native app where you can control things on the client and use an API to get data, that's more doable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for web sites, it is not necessarily the case
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ad blockers, and visual noise blockers, make sites faster too
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> uadblock :)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @C R [Is a concept,  having lastnight info.means you only have download today's], plus will not completly blank out, if you hit a low signal area, and navigate
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [plus will not completly blank out, if you hit a low signal area, and navigate], i wouldn't make such assumptions about the code of others :)
<ubptgbot> <C R> @mateosalta [plus will not completly blank out, if you hit a low signal area, and navigate], Exactly, Easy to.implement is not,  but it migth worth to.experiment with the idea
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @dohbee [i wouldn't make such assumptions about the code of others :)], I'm talking about loading parts of a site in advance - so that you can load locally the main ui - and store what you are looking at, not something on the server side
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [I'm talking about loading parts of a site in advance - so that you can load loca …], i know what you are talking about. that's not how the web works though.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> so if you hit a link not loaded, you can hit back, and that will load from your cache
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [so if you hit a link not loaded, you can hit back, and that will load from your …], that should already be happening
<ubptgbot> <C R> When I see a wall I look for the stairs,  I don't.look at the wall that won't. take the other side
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> search ddg -> click link -> turn on airport mode -> click back
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [search ddg -> click link -> turn on airport mode -> click back], congrats, you found a bug in morph?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> yeah, seems to not load anything from cache?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know. my nexus 5 has no network at all, so it can't load anything from anywhere :P
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i mean, this is basically something chrom{e,ium} has been doing for a decade. it keeps near pages cached in memory and simply swaps out what is displayed. that was one of the tricks it originally was doing to be "the faster browser"
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> hm, yeah. works on my desktop browsers. wonder if this is one of those flags - or perhaps the network error page is set to interupt instead of loading the recently cached page
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I think we want that, useful for switching between networks, or a slight dead spot
<ubptgbot> pillsmansion was added by: pillsmansion
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [hm, yeah. works on my desktop browsers. wonder if this is one of those flags - o …], doubt a flag. it's a UI side implementation thing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but doing it is problematic on lower powered devices too, as web views eat memory
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @ruedigerkupper [Yes, I know and supporting this would be a huge improvement. I agree this is the …], actually firefox doesn't store your passwords on a server
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [if only someone implemented PWAs], what can pwas do that current webapps can't? except for notifs and camera access hmmm
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Another app in the same browser does not magically get more features
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> uhhh hmmm
<ubptgbot> <olisax> Hello ! How can I install the yumi sticker pack that was mentioned in the Q&A 55?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> search for a post with a sticker from that pack in the group, right click, add.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/49crSGwR.webp
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] search for a post with a sticker from that pack in the group, click, add.
<ubptgbot> Dago 1 was added by: Dago 1
<ubptgbot> <olisax> Grazie ! It is really simple 👍🙂
<ubptgbot> BaHKoTo was added by: BaHKoTo
<ubptgbot> <Dago 1> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/pC1Hf6Zx.webp
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> @TotalSonic [seeing junk like that put out as an "alternative" definitely makes me even more …], I agree...
<ubptgbot> <wakutiteo> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/kh0BDlUj.webp
<ubptgbot> <jvandeswaluw> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/YrHRH2rZ.webp
<ubptgbot> <jvandeswaluw> oops
<ubptgbot> <GTAHTI> is there a way install wicker app on ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <GTAHTI> allso are those telegram and protonmail apps being updated and by who they are made if not official.
<ubptgbot> Cyjan was added by: Cyjan
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> Hey!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi :)
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> I've joined here to get mental and spiritual support because I decided to flash my redmi note 4 to Ubuntu touch. Wish me luck
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You'll need more than luck, you'll need to port that device first 😉
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> @advocatux [You'll need more than luck, you'll need to port that device first 😉], I know :]
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Ok, good luck then :)
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> Thanks ^^
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/71
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> @Cyjan [I've joined here to get mental and spiritual support because I decided to flash …], Hahahaha
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> @advocatux [https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/71], Thank you ✌️
<ubptgbot> <Volfoni> @Volfoni [Hello! I got two personalized wallpapers on my Aquaris M10 FHD that I can't remo …], Anyone??
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/aajg3B8C.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/1q0T1CYN.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> What would you say if we could have another fingerprint
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I'd say I don't like fingerprint systems at all but maybe that's only me :)
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Its work
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> In xenial UT
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Apparently
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Sconio [Its work], how is that? Do you own a Meizu Pro 5? Are you referring to the script which manually allows you to bring back that functionality for the MP5?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux [I'd say I don't like fingerprint systems at all but maybe that's only me :)], I don't know, having some alternative fingerprints to use every now and then could be useful. 😂
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @GTAHTI [allso are those telegram and protonmail apps being updated and by who they are m …], What do you mean?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @advocatux [I'd say I don't like fingerprint systems at all but maybe that's only me :)], I'm only experiencing fingerprint for real on my HTC 10 and I'd say it's definitely more convenient than passwords/passcodes/patterns 😁
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well not having a passphrase is more convenient too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @GTAHTI [is there a way install wicker app on ubuntu touch?], i don't know what that is. if it's open though, or usable via web, you are welcome to develop an app or create a webapp package for it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @GTAHTI [allso are those telegram and protonmail apps being updated and by who they are m …], `Telegram (unofficial)` is deprecated and being replaced by `TELEports`. The webapps are just fancy bookmarks. Protonmail is a webapp.
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> @advocatux - hi mate have sent pm re what we spoke about couple of days back re emacs. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> Cyan Magenta was added by: Cyan Magenta
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohbee [I don't know, having some alternative fingerprints to use every now and then cou …], lol
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @judicialdomicide [@advocatux - hi mate have sent pm re what we spoke about couple of days back re …], Reading it now :)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Sconio [What would you say if we could have another fingerprint], you can allready right?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/3JurousG.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [you can allready right?], not officially
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, you can break your rootfs and install some old packages from 15.04, which are not supported, and theoretically have fingerprint work again
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> the mechinicasm to add more than one exists is what i mean
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, sure
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> yeah - if you have working fingerprint. ;)
<ubptgbot> André was added by: André
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Chispasxdbot [Chispasxdbot was added by: dohbee], @advocatux @UniversalSuperBox @wayneoutthere ^^ i don't think we want such things in here, do we?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, honestly anyone in the room could be a user bot without us knowing it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But given it's named with spanix expletives I'll remove it. Maybe the owner will say something.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> spanish
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Don't know where that came from
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> spanix is a new linux distro?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> WE FOUND THE NEW NAME GUIS
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Chispasxdbot please, can you change your alias? Thank you :)
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> (Photo, 1280x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/5606cA8h.png This neither :[
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> all i see is glare
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but if you have questions about building halium, i'd suggest joining https://t.me/halium :)
<Cyjan> Already googled it and found solution
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux [@Chispasxdbot please, can you change your alias? Thank you :)], @Adrianjm_98 seems to be the owner
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also be sure to read over the "Getting help" section of http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html and https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html, @Cyjan
<Cyjan> Thanks! I'll take a look
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> Hi, does the UBPorts installer only work one time? I’m trying to reinstall nexus 5 using UBports install but stuck at “please reboot to bootloader” hold down volume down and power but phone is in bootloader and status unlocked. Tried closing and doing again same thing tried different cable same thing? Anyone got any suggestions o
<ubptgbot> n how to reinstall?
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> [Edit] Hi, does the UBPorts installer only work one time? I’m trying to reinstall nexus 5 using UBports installer but stuck at “please reboot to bootloader” hold down volume down and power but phone is in bootloader and status unlocked. Tried closing and doing again same thing tried different cable same thing? Anyone got any sugg
<ubptgbot> estions on how to reinstall?
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> you can use ADB to reboot to the bootloader
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @judicialdomicide [Hi, does the UBPorts installer only work one time? I’m trying to reinstall nexus …], is phone visible with "fastboot devices" ?
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> I’m fairly new to this but no is the answer. Fastboot devices returns nothing in terminal
<ubptgbot> <Tea> @judicialdomicide [I’m fairly new to this but no is the answer. Fastboot devices returns nothing in …], Same Here ✋
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> make sure cable is good and everything; if `fastboot devices` won't show the device while at bootloader screen, installer won't see it either. same for `adb devices` when in recovery or booted with developer mode enabled
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also check `dmesg` when you connect the device to make sure the PC sees it (and thus your cable isn't the problem)
<ubptgbot> <Tea> @Tea [Same Here ✋], phone is frozen after *successfull* install
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (assuming you're running on linux here)
<ubptgbot> <Tea> Yup
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then run `sudo fastboot devices` for good measure too
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] @Chispasxdbot please, can you change your username? Thank you :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If your device is at the "dead Android" bootloader screen (or the waving Yumi if the installer already happened) and plugged in, `fastboot` will see it.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> USB cables fail pretty easily, we've had people go through 10 or more
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> To find one good onw
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> some distros are missing appropriate udev rules and permissions configurations too, so yeah, sometimes `sudo` is necessary
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Sconio [What would you say if we could have another fingerprint], I was able to get my fingerprint reader on my Meizu Pro 5 by following the instructions at https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/396 - just scroll down to find an sh script you need to run - it works well after that
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Tea [phone is frozen after *successfull* install], If it said successful first boot takes a long time
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Sconio [What would you say if we could have another fingerprint], [Edit] I was able to get my fingerprint reader on my Meizu Pro 5 working by following the instructions at https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/396 - just scroll down to find an sh script you need to run - it works well after that
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @UniversalSuperBox [USB cables fail pretty easily, we've had people go through 10 or more], I recommend Anker usb cables. They have yet to let me down.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm not sure if i've ever actually had a usb cable fail as such; but then again in only use them to connect devices via usb, and not for other activities
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @UniversalSuperBox [Don't know where that came from], He joined under 2 usernames at the same time. Doesn't look like a bot from the bio. Not a nice name though.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [i'm not sure if i've ever actually had a usb cable fail as such; but then again …], We used to go through a lot when we were getting 65 cent cheapos at the dime store. Since switching to the $4 to $5 range, we've only had two go out, usually to the kids not handling them properly, mostly used for charging only. Had a few us
<ubptgbot> b ports go bad too. Probably for the same reason, but one cell shop tech told me that the cheapo usb cables also damage the ports.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [i'm not sure if i've ever actually had a usb cable fail as such; but then again …], [Edit] We used to go through a lot when we were getting 65 cent cheapos at the dime store. Since switching to the $4 to $5 range, we've only had two go out, usually due to the kids not handling them properly, mostly used for charging only. H
<ubptgbot> ad a few usb ports go bad too. Probably for the same reason, but one cell shop tech told me that the cheapo usb cables also damage the ports.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [i'm not sure if i've ever actually had a usb cable fail as such; but then again …], [Edit] We used to go through a lot when we were getting 65 cent cheapos at the dime store. Since switching to the $4 to $5 range, we've only had two go out, usually due to the kids not handling them properly, mostly used for charging only. H
<ubptgbot> ad a few usb ports go bad too. Probably for the same reason, but one cell repair shop tech told me that the cheapo usb cables also damage the ports.
<ubptgbot> <Tea> @mateosalta [If it said successful first boot takes a long time], Well...read about that, yes..... … But certainly not 14+ hours
<ubptgbot> <hawk_is_here> @Tea [Well...read about that, yes..... … But certainly not 14+ hours], Thats a brick
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, it's not. The device still boots to bootloader
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Hi, is the critical bug for the M10HD still pausing the latest RC?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> M10 (F)HD, BQ E4.5 and E5
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Ok thanks Sir.
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Understood.
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Are the BQ's a large part of the user base?
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/AnWYl8y1.jpeg
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Tea [Well...read about that, yes..... … But certainly not 14+ hours], true
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/NBD5Jpqp.webp
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Cyjan [<reply to media>], what.. is made?  :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I figure if Tygerpro is pumped it's a port?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Thats what Im presuming, Ive been banging my head on the wall trying to find a AOSP port for the snapdragon variant of my galaxy note 8, Ive been seeing all exynos versions
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Well. Ok. Whatever you do, do it with passion.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Im about ready to give up for now and see about getting the exynos variant and see if I can get that to port
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Tygerpro [Im about ready to give up for now and see about getting the exynos variant and s …], Exynos is slower, isn't it?
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> @wayneoutthere [what.. is made?  :)], Halium ^^ installing Ubuntu touch now :D
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Yeah, by like .03GHz iirc, but theres no known unlock for the snapdragon bootloader Nd the methods for Custom ROMs that do exist are for older boot loaders
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> I wasn't thinking of GHz so much as less powerful cpu.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what bootloader does it use?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [I wasn't thinking of GHz so much as less powerful cpu.], well "less powerful" is a very loaded term.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> I haven't seen benchmarks.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and irrelevant for wanting to port UT really
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> UT does seem like a light OS for older phones. No lag on my Nexus 5 at all.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Cyjan [Halium ^^ installing Ubuntu touch now :D], woooooooah! that *is* something
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @dohbee [what bootloader does it use?], The note 8? Its whatever Samsung decided to put on there, on my snapdragon variant its fully locked, and as far as I can tell Samsung isnt gonna release an unlocker, and no one has been able to unlock it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro [The note 8? Its whatever Samsung decided to put on there, on my snapdragon varia …], the option isn't in developer settings?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Not even listed on snapdragon, it is listed on exynos
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> huh
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I know, its weird, the exynos has a OEM unlock in developer settings, the snapdragon doesnt, I just double checked
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> @wayneoutthere [woooooooah! that *is* something], Yea:D hope it won't break my phone ;p
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I recommend soothing classical guitar music when you do it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> like Leonard Cohen?
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Laughing Lenny.
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> Guysss
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> @wayneoutthere [I recommend soothing classical guitar music when you do it.], Okey hehe
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> But i have problem :|
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> Where is halium-boot.img located
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> :|
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> I found only hybris-boot.img but I bet it's not what I need
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> Oney
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> [Edit] Okey
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> Nvm
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> Figured it out
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> Undo
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> Still not figured it oit
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> [Edit] Still not figured it out
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Did you build halium-boot
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> I think so :|
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> @Cyjan [I found only hybris-boot.img but I bet it's not what I need], I'll send this to boot
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> Hope it will work
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Read over that section again, make sure it's built
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And @ubports_porting has the topic that you're probably looking for
<ubptgbot> <Cyjan> Okey thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/kHUqQYkc.null
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/dc1K6IVH.null
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @mateosalta [<reply to media>], ...
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> sudo chmod +x fingerprint.sh … sudo ./fingerprint.sh … by Ruben,
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/AUYeO0Dd.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/64jwJhiT.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/VaKbXEb1.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/DMiEqU4h.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Thankx Ruben
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Awesome indeed!
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> :+)
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Nice wok !
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> [Edit] Thank You @rubencarneiro
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Work perfectly
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> Is was not by me
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> nice.... that's something indeed! today is national "Day of Something"
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> It was from github discussion
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> But i think is not a viable solution, since it uses vivid packages because gcc etc.
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> Better solution was compile the biometry blob
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> To work on 16.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rubencarneiro [Better solution was compile the biometry blob], which we can't do. better solution would be to find a way to get it working via open source methods using hybris
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> @dohbee [which we can't do. better solution would be to find a way to get it working via …], Yes write a new api to work with bionic was better
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> For now this ia just a hack
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> The credits goes to AlainW94 on github issue.
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> It's good enough to be able to use it, thank you very much.
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/396
<Cyjan> Hey.. I think that I have problem :| I can't connect to helium over ssh, but i did it over telnet
<Cyjan> But still it's not what I want because it's just not working :|
<Cyjan> I'll end up flashing TWRP (again!) for today... :[
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> Is the rc channel somewhat stable for daily use?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @judicialdomicide [Is the rc channel somewhat stable for daily use?], Yes - I have been using RC on my daily driver for over 6 months now with no problems due to it.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I use RC on my daily driver as well 👌
<flaburgan> hi everyone
<flaburgan> can anyone tell me where I can find applications logs?
<flaburgan> signal is now crashing immediately when started
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> under `~/.cache/upstart/` directory
<flaburgan> thx
<flaburgan> wow, my terminal has a weird behavior when tabbing to autocomplete application-click-textsecure.nanuc_textsecure_ 0.4.1.log
<flaburgan> it breaks on the _ and continue writing on the *exact same line* so where my prompt is
<flaburgan> okay so it looks like I have my error:
<flaburgan> 2019/07/31 23:17:44 .:0: error calling result "An AppArmor policy prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient; type=\"method_call\", sender=\":1.249\" (uid=32011 pid=32533 comm=\"textsecure \") interface=\"com.canonical.libertine.Service.Operations\" member=\"list\" error name=\"(unset)\" requested_reply=\"0\" destination=\"com.canonical.libertine.Service\" (uid=32011 pid=4114 comm=\"/usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/libertined \")"
<flaburgan> I don't remember touching anything related to apparmor
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ignore apparmor messages about libertine. they are not fatal, and not related
<flaburgan> hm
<flaburgan> so the crash message is not here?
<flaburgan> I setup a libertine container, just to have one and see if it changes anything
<flaburgan> I never played with libertine and am curious
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it may not necessarily be crashing. but i'd have to see the whole log before i could say anything
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if the app simply fails to start or just exits, it might look like a crash, but it isn't. the splash screen is not part of the app itself, but implemented in the shell side
<flaburgan> @dohbee the app was working well until one or 2 days ago
<flaburgan> and wasn't updated
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok. well the apparmor message is surely not the entire content of the app's log is it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can also check `unity8.log` to see if anything is there about the app exiting and such
<flaburgan> the full log is there: https://github.com/nanu-c/textsecure-qml/issues/67
<flaburgan> unity8.log is empty since that morning, even if I had a unity restart writing a text message a few hours ago
<flaburgan> no wait, it's just that less isn't working well
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the log is cutoff in that issue
<flaburgan> I should copy the log file on my computer and read them from there
<flaburgan> yeah that's way better, sorry to be noobish here
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> are you reading via adb?
<flaburgan> I updated the github issue
<flaburgan> yes
<flaburgan> can I ssh to the device?
<flaburgan> I'm way more used to that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh yeah, adb is not a real terminal
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can enable ssh and then use ssh yes
<flaburgan> though I guess a ssh server on a phone isn't very secure
<flaburgan> but so cool to do
<flaburgan> how can I do that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @flaburgan [though I guess a ssh server on a phone isn't very secure], it's secure enough. doesn't accept password, or root by default, and doesn't bind to the ril, only wifi (and it can be routed over adb too)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @flaburgan [how can I do that], http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/ssh.html
<flaburgan> panic: runtime error: invalid memory address or nil pointer dereference
<flaburgan> [signal SIGSEGV: segmentation violation code=0x1 addr=0x8 pc=0x391c44]
<flaburgan> looks like we have our crash log, btw :p
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yep, that's a panic
<flaburgan> sudo android-gadget-service enable ssh
<flaburgan> this was the command I didn't know
<flaburgan> I know nothing about android
<flaburgan> signal is an application updated very often, and is a security application
<flaburgan> I guess I shouldn't run an app which doesn't have enough resources to be built
<flaburgan> unfortunately...
<flaburgan> can I run the apk with anbox?
<flaburgan> is anbox running on UT now?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe, but many things won't work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anbox is still super experimental
<flaburgan> http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<flaburgan> I should RTFM :p
<flaburgan> wow, I need to reboot to the bootloader to install it? Oo
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you need to flash a new kernel yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is experimental
<flaburgan> ok
<flaburgan> let's have fun
<flaburgan> 43 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them.
<flaburgan> wow, looks like I find more updates with apt-get than with the gui
<flaburgan> should I do those upgrades?
<flaburgan> there is unity8 in them
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> apt upgrading is not supported
<flaburgan> okay
<flaburgan> well... my device is full
<flaburgan> I tried to add a libertine container, and now I have 0 free space on /
<flaburgan> in "managing container" I don't have any option to delete it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> libertine doesn't take space on / at all
<flaburgan> (thank you so much for helping me @dohbee, I'm learning so many things!)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> rootfs is already "full" as shipped
<flaburgan> oh? Then it has been fulled by something else
<flaburgan> E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<flaburgan> this is the error I have when trying to install anbox
<flaburgan> "something" filled the phone for sure
<flaburgan> df -h: /dev/loop0                      2.0G  1.9G     0 100% /
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the apt cache is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can bind mount a dir from a writable location on top of `/var/cache/apt` though
<flaburgan> sudo apt clean freed 57M
<flaburgan> can I apt install ncdu?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> as i said, apt is not supported
<flaburgan> hm... but the tuto for anbox is using apt install anbox-ubuntu-touch
<flaburgan> okay nevermind I'll just trust you :p
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, for a very specific thing. general install of things from apt is not supported
<flaburgan> ok
<flaburgan> how can I make some space for the installation to succeed?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `mkdir -p /home/phablet/apt && sudo mount --bind /home/phablet/apt /var/cache/apt && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install anbox-ubuntu-touch`
<flaburgan> is there a way to ssh over usb instead of WiFi?
<flaburgan> did I miss something, or http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html#how-to-install-new-apks makes me install adb *on the device itself*?
<flaburgan> because (obviously?) adb devices answer "error: device not found"
<flaburgan> I added FP2 hardware ID
<flaburgan> but that doesn't change anything, the device can't find itself
<flaburgan> still no success
<flaburgan> I found this thread but it doesn't contain a solution https://stackoverflow.com/questions/26782856/using-adb-locally-on-device-loopback-shows-no-devices
<flaburgan> I'll try again tomorrow
<flaburgan> good night everyone
<ubptgbot> Mc_yolodude was added by: Mc_yolodude
<ubptgbot> micycle_bit was added by: Mc_yolodude
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Uhm
#ubports 2019-08-01
<ubptgbot> Nathan Willson was added by: Nathan Willson
<ubptgbot> <fuckedupandreadytodie> ?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> hmm resizing my cache partition didnt go so well
<ubptgbot> <matv1> error pushing: failed to copy '/home/mathijs/.cache/ubuntuimages/gpg/image-signing.tar.xz' to '/cache/recovery/': Is a directory
<ubptgbot> <matv1> whut
<ubptgbot> <matv1> oh 😕 and bootlooping now
<ubptgbot> <matv1> thats not good
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> Hi, I’m new to ubports and have eventually installed emacs24.5+1-6ubuntu1.1 according to libertine gui. How do I run it. I tried following the manual and creating a .bash_aliases file in home with shortcuts how do I actually launch the emacs24 gui.
<ubptgbot> <judicialdomicide> Ignore the above I’ve found “Desktop Apps” panel. Lol 😂
<ubptgbot> arthurgtan was added by: arthurgtan
<ubptgbot> <Kumar Abhishek> Hi all.. … Is there any specific reason for PIN to be just 4 digits long..?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Kumar Abhishek [Hi all.. … Is there any specific reason for PIN to be just 4 digits long..?], The alternative is to use a `Passphrase` instead of a `4-digit passcode`.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> You can do that from `Lock security` in the System Settings.
<ubptgbot> <Kumar Abhishek> Yup, I saw that. … I was just curious about the PIN though...
<ubptgbot> <Kumar Abhishek> @imraniqbal [You can do that from Lock security in the System Settings.], 🙏 👍😊
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Kumar Abhishek [Yup, I saw that. … I was just curious about the PIN though...], Not sure but you can simulate `Passphrase` to behave any way you like, so I suppose there's a solution for everyone's needs.
<ubptgbot> <Kumar Abhishek> 😊
<ubptgbot> Graham Clark was added by: Graham Clark
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Hi all, i was trying (unsuccessfully) to follow the directions to install UT. I tried joining the forum but it won't let me.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I usually select passphrase then make it a 4 digit pin, throws everyone off lol
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> It hasn't sent me the email.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Graham Clark [Hi all, i was trying (unsuccessfully) to follow the directions to install UT. I …], You'll get a lot more help (eventually) in the Welcome group: https://t.me/WelcomePlus.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Graham Clark [Hi all, i was trying (unsuccessfully) to follow the directions to install UT. I …], Are you trying to install to a supported device?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> By eventually, I mean when the installation experts are around.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Ok, where are you having the issue?
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> ok, cheers, i mean, i am trying to just let them know thtat their forum registration isn't working because it must be putting people off.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Graham Clark [ok, cheers, i mean, i am trying to just let them know thtat their forum registra …], Have you checked your spam folder?
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I then tried to email them and I didn't understand what that was trying to get me to do
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Even after joining, I've found certain messages have crept in there since.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> so eventually i had to download telegram which i didnt really want to do
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I cant help with forum stuff, but I can try to help with install
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> i appreciate that. Reckoned it might be  more usefull on a forum for others to see as well maybe?
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> And, yes, I looked in spam.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I tried resending it half a dozen times then have left it for about 8-10 hours
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> rebooted pc
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> One thing about Telegram is that you'll get responses much quicker.  The community is pretty active around these rooms.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> ok, cool.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> And there's a wealth of information in the room histories, to help solve your problem.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> ah
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> That's why the Welcome group is worth joining.  It's probably already answered there.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> And if you've got a Nexus 5, you'll get the solution.  It's one of the most popular devices.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Again what is your issue? I am pretty active, not as much as I used to be, but I still try to help people
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I mean, my first question, is it kind of set up for noobs to do? Or is it not really for that yet?
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I bought the nexus 5 because i was pretty keen to give it a go.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> The installer is pretty user friendly
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I mean, if you are happy to help, i would appreciate it.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> So, what group am i in? It only gave me this one option
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> This is supergroup, there's one for new comers and install issues
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> This is https://t.me/ubports and the Welcome group is https://t.me/WelcomePlus.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I don't know what supergroup means
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @imraniqbal [This is https://t.me/ubports and the Welcome group is https://t.me/WelcomePlus.], Thanks, I was just about to do that
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> well apart from it must have awesome peoplle in it
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> This supergroup is the main group for support.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Graham Clark [I don't know what supergroup means], Just the name, im in both
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> ok, should i join the other one instead then?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> But there's a specific group for helping with installations.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> You can join as many as you want actually
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Just click that link and you'll join it.  You'll still be here as well.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Tygerpro [Thanks, I was just about to do that], You're welcome.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Is there a list of groups?
<ubptgbot> <BaHKoTo> Hello, who is latest phone, which can install ubuntu touch ?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @BaHKoTo [Hello, who is latest phone, which can install ubuntu touch ?], See the conversation from here: https://t.me/ubports/220057.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Summary: Meizu Pro 5 (most powerful), Fairphone 2 (latest).
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> These questions should be put in a FAQ on the site, they get asked enough
<ubptgbot> <BaHKoTo> Thank You :)
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> You're welcome.
<ubptgbot> gonil123 was added by: gonil123
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> @imraniqbal [Summary: Meizu Pro 5 (most powerful), Fairphone 2 (latest).], Excellent, thanks for putting that up. I have written that down. Like the look of the fairphone. That is how I think.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Graham Clark [Excellent, thanks for putting that up. I have written that down. Like the look o …], Spend some time with your Nexus 5 first.  It's one of the best supported devices.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Exactly my plan.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> But thanks for backing it up. It helps.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I don't need any more anyway atm. It has twice the memory of my huawei and a better phone generally. It seems to pass benchmarks by almost double the score as well. AND I get to  put UT on it.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> :)
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I am so pleased. I bought it in the hope it would work. Grand total of £35.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Excellent, mine cost a bit more than that but I wanted a "brand new" device (one that hadn't been used before).
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I hit really lucky. I had a search on and he said it hadn't been used. It has the plastic on it still. (or put back on) I saw it as soon as it came up and he accepted an offer. Is there a way to know if it has been used before?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> No idea, some people know how to refurbish so it becomes difficult to detect.  I'm sure there are tools out there that can tests the components.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Ha ha, I have 26GB storage free How nice is that?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> What are you used to seeing?
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> 4gb
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> and that is after deleting stuff
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Graham if you don't like Telegram, we're on Matrix too :) … FluffyChat is the perfect app to join that network btw
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> has a 16gb storage
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> i don't mind telegram, i just didn't have it. I don't use any of the others either.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> apparently you can tell if a phone has been used with imei info. I can't find it on mine though
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Graham Clark [i don't mind telegram, i just didn't have it. I don't use any of the others eith …], If you want a Telegram app on the phone, then TELEports is the latest and greatest.  You can get it from the OpenStore.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> ok, so, open store is like the play store?
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> but not as safe as using, say software manager in Mint?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Graham Clark [ok, so, open store is like the play store?], OpenStore is the app store for Ubuntu Touch.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Graham Clark [but not as safe as using, say software manager in Mint?], Safe in what respect?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Graham OpenStore is pretty safe, and the contained app model also helps to increase that. … Any app must follow this https://open-store.io/submit before being submitted to the OpenStore
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You can find more info at https://open-store.io/about
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> @advocatux [Graham OpenStore is pretty safe, and the contained app model also helps to incre …], Nice, cheers.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> One little aesthetic thing. I have always set my phone so when it sits there it is just as plain a screen as possible. I ssem only able to have my apps showing.
<ubptgbot> Wat Tyler was added by: Wat Tyler
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Graham Clark [One little aesthetic thing. I have always set my phone so when it sits there it …], There is a way to change that, you can make all the icons disappear and the screen act more like a desktop, however it is not reccomended for a screen that is setup like the N5's
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Graham Clark [One little aesthetic thing. I have always set my phone so when it sits there it …], when the new version of unity8 makes it into the image, you'll be able to do that, sort of. for now it's not at feature/stability parity, so it's only available in edge
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @jimmy_UbunTouch [launcher Modular updated in the open-store!], Excellent, I've tried this as my main launcher again and don't appear to be having performance issues (high CPU usage, etc.) — was this fixed?
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> @imraniqbal [Excellent, I've tried this as my main launcher again and don't appear to be havi …], Yes 😊
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> @dohbee [when the new version of unity8 makes it into the image, you'll be able to do tha …], Cool, thanks. Like I say, not really bothered.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Is it possible to take a screenshot yet?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Graham Clark [Is it possible to take a screenshot yet?], press both volume buttons simultaneously
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @jimmy_UbunTouch [Yes 😊], Thanks, I'm enjoying the new launcher!  Where are bugs reported?
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> @imraniqbal [Thanks, I'm enjoying the new launcher!  Where are bugs reported?], https://framagit.org/ubuntouch-fr-dev/launcher-modular/issues thanks
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @jimmy_UbunTouch [https://framagit.org/ubuntouch-fr-dev/launcher-modular/issues thanks], Great, got an issue with the bottom bar context menu when trying to open it in landscape orientation.  Then breaks it for portrait as well.  Do you know about this?
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> Oh no I did not see can you note it in the git? thank you
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @jimmy_UbunTouch [Oh no I did not see can you note it in the git? thank you], Yes, I'll try to find a bit of time to do it.  Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> @imraniqbal [Yes, I'll try to find a bit of time to do it.  Thanks.], Thanks you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> too bad gitlab doesn't have federation
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Graham Clark [apparently you can tell if a phone has been used with imei info. I can't find it …], It's on a sticker inside the case, but you can view it in About Phone instead.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @jimmy_UbunTouch [Yes 😊], your launcher is truly excellent - the only thing keeping me replacing the usual App Scope with it is the lack of support for Libertine desktop apps. That - and I would love an option to have the Favorite apps be displayed with multiple rows instead of the scrolling single row that is there now.  Thank you fo
<ubptgbot> r all your work making the Launcher Modular!
<ubptgbot> Hasenbraeu was added by: Hasenbraeu
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> @TotalSonic [your launcher is truly excellent - the only thing keeping me replacing the usual …], For now nothing is planned for the favorite applications to appear otherwise. … By cons for applications libertine we work.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Has everyone with any BQ device on devel updated to today's image?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I hear it's got candy
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or, at least camera fixes for real this time
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I would tell you if thats true or not except I lack a BQ lol
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> But I like the idea of a OTA having candy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm only interested in BBQ
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [i'm only interested in BBQ], come on over to where I'm at (ATX) - lots of great bbq here!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @UniversalSuperBox [Or, at least camera fixes for real this time], I've installed UT (devel) before going back to edge on my krillin. … No problem with the cameras so far
<ubptgbot> <naszsrem> BQ M10, development version. I confirm that the camera works beautifully again. Thank you :)
<ubptgbot> Goliv04053 was added by: Goliv04053
<ubptgbot> <Goliv04053> hello
<ubptgbot> <Goliv04053> is the ubuntu touch compatible with samsung devices?
<ubptgbot> <Goliv04053> I have a Samsung Galaxy J7 Prime
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Goliv04053 [is the ubuntu touch compatible with samsung devices?], No for now (https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/)
<ubptgbot> <Goliv04053> ok
<ubptgbot> <Goliv04053> thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <binhead> I have a note 8 and some spare time.. not a lot mind you so may be a slow dev, buy have started trying to do the do if you know what I mean
<ubptgbot> <binhead> I'll need support along the way so I guess I'm in the right place👍
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, shipped with Android 7.1.1. That should be possible!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ubports_porting is the topic-specific channel for the do that you're doing, too. :)
<ubptgbot> <binhead> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/tMSwOdrL.mp4
<ubptgbot> <binhead> @UniversalSuperBox [@ubports_porting is the topic-specific channel for the do that you're doing, too …], Amazeballs ta
<ubptgbot> <livethetruth> I just switched from stable to edge, and I'm really liking the dock/app drawer setup. Good work guys!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Thank Canonical for their design and start on the work. :D
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @dohbee [i'm only interested in BBQ], Then you should keep an eye on the cooking group, Ive posted a few BBQ photos lol
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @binhead [I have a note 8 and some spare time.. not a lot mind you so may be a slow dev, b …], As long as its A) the exynos version (snapdragon doesnt have an unlock yet) B) has a LOS 14.1 based ROM, and lastly, but probably most importantly, a willing-ness to ask for help, I started a galaxy Note 4 port awhile back, I havent worked on i
<ubptgbot> t lately due to my grandmother needed a pho e and she picked that one
<ubptgbot> <binhead> @Tygerpro [As long as its A) the exynos version (snapdragon doesnt have an unlock yet) B) h …], I'll do some research on this, thanks!!
<ubptgbot> <binhead> I do have a feeling it's Snapdragon though...
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> If your in the US its a high probability, my Note 8 is a 950U
<ubptgbot> <КАКАРОТ> any  work on TELEport or telegram voice call ???
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is lots of work on teleports
<ubptgbot> <КАКАРОТ> 👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> voice call is probably a decent way off from being implemented though, i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> though i think voice will work in webtelegram for now
<ubptgbot> <binhead> @Tygerpro [If your in the US its a high probability, my Note 8 is a 950U], Uk
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @binhead [Uk], Exynos is more prevalent in UK
<ubptgbot> <binhead> Ok I'll check it out
<ubptgbot> <tiagopolicarpopt> Hi, ubports touch support wireguard?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @tiagopolicarpopt [Hi, ubports touch support wireguard?], The kernels do not, so no.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1001x497) https://irc.ubports.com/ZG97WRXa.png Task complete!
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> nice!
<ubptgbot> <tiagopolicarpopt> @dohbee [The kernels do not, so no.], Do you know if support will be possible in the future?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @tiagopolicarpopt [Do you know if support will be possible in the future?], Only on newer devices that have kernels which can support it.
<ubptgbot> <tiagopolicarpopt> @dohbee [Only on newer devices that have kernels which can support it.], Have nexus 4 😞
<ubptgbot> <tiagopolicarpopt> @dohbee [Only on newer devices that have kernels which can support it.], [Edit] I Hlhave nexus 4 😞
<ubptgbot> <tiagopolicarpopt> @dohbee [Only on newer devices that have kernels which can support it.], [Edit] I have nexus 4 😞
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @dohbee [Only on newer devices that have kernels which can support it.], Librem 5? Pinephone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Yes, if someone implements necessary bits
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> @UniversalSuperBox [<reply to media>], Awesome.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @UniversalSuperBox [<reply to media>], Historic day
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ELsXgBxL.webp
<ubptgbot> <Rootz> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/8p0LY1JH.webp
#ubports 2019-08-02
<ubptgbot> Ralph was added by: Ralph
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> Hey guys!
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> Does the GUI for the openvpn work?
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> I've been trying to get it working with my vpn server, but I can only get through with it when I'm doing it from the terminal and running the .ovpn file itself
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> in gui, it asks for the key, ca, crt etc.
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> so I split the ovpn config into separate files
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> [Edit] so I split the ovpn config into separate files accordingly
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> and manually set up like in the ovpn
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> but it only gives the unhelpful: the vpn connection failed
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> is there a better way to run the .ovpn file via the gui?
<ubptgbot> Yves Goux was added by: Yves Goux
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> It works fine for me with my vpn - Mullvad
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @tylnesh [but it only gives the unhelpful: the vpn connection failed], you can check syslog for  … additional info on why it fails the vpn editor app in the open store  … also reveals more options
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Fuseteam [you can check syslog for  … additional info on why it fails the vpn editor app in …], True
<ubptgbot> <Peter Keck> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/T7cTmPIZ.webp
<ubptgbot> <Hungry_BB> guys < I just  update teh authenticator app and now .. it is not scanning new codes ,... camera can not focus
<ubptgbot> <Hungry_BB> (Sticker, 377x512) https://irc.ubports.com/6ROUGlxE.webp
<ubptgbot> <Hungry_BB> can some1 do something  ? I depend on that app
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/90TB7Jua.null
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Try with this
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> HI
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @malditobastardo [<reply to media>], I can confirm that with OpenStore version focus does not work.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> With your version focus works BUT images is 90 degree rotated.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Should any qr code work?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> It wouldn't read the code. But I havn't got a two factor code at hand.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Ok, it was the code. Just found one in a how to, that worked.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> @dohbee [press both volume buttons simultaneously], Thank you for that. Given only three buttons, you would have thought i would have discovered that. … .....  … But sadlly no.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> @John (Marlin) [It's on a sticker inside the case, but you can view it in About Phone instead.], Ah, yes, I found the emei number but i couldn't find the details the guy on a youtube vid was saying existed. It was on a different type of phone, mind.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Danfro [I can confirm that with OpenStore version focus does not work.], @dohbee
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo [@dohbee], it's fixed in master. i'll make a new release soon
<ubptgbot> <Portu51> I cant see videos in ubuntu touch nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Portu51> my camera videos
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Portu51 [my camera videos], Yes, that doesn't work at the moment.  Use the UTMedia app for the time being.
<ubptgbot> <Portu51> Ok thank's
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> You're welcome.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Linugs boots on 2520 now :))
<ubptgbot> arthurtan650 was added by: arthurtan650
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> With plenty of confirmations, I'm sending the current devel image to RC late this week.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Yay OTA10
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/iT0bqe8v.webp
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @UniversalSuperBox [With plenty of confirmations, I'm sending the current devel image to RC late thi …], 👍 🍾
<drFaustroll> hi... i have installed ubports on an meizu mx4... all good and working... till i have managed to forget my pin
<drFaustroll> now the issue is I do not manage to boot in any form of recovery and do a factory reset
<drFaustroll> do I miss anything?
<ubptgbot> <naszsrem> Yeah!
<ubptgbot> Eike_der_Auferstandene was added by: Eike_der_Auferstandene
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> @UniversalSuperBox [With plenty of confirmations, I'm sending the current devel image to RC late thi …], Goodd work.
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> @UniversalSuperBox [With plenty of confirmations, I'm sending the current devel image to RC late thi …], [Edit] Good work.
<drFaustroll> ok seems to be something fishy.. installed it on n5 without issues on mx4 simply does not want
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mx4 has a notoriously finicky USB port/controller
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm not sure what all is doable in recovery, though
<drFaustroll> ubptgbot:  indeed
<drFaustroll> ubptgbot: but is still funny
<drFaustroll> also instructions in ubports installer state power plus volume down
<drFaustroll> zero effect
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you have to hold them until recovery comes up. though i don't recall off hand if it's correct combination for mx4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> might be volup instead (some devices vary, iirc)
<drFaustroll> ubptgbot: i think is not
<drFaustroll> ubptgbot: yap volup but i end up in ubuntu logo
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can adb i guess from there, and flash the device again though no? (not sure if you care about your data or not)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but if it was flashed with ubports installer before i think it should have the adb-enabled recovery
<drFaustroll> ubptgbot: I do not care about the data... i try to flash it again
<drFaustroll> ubptgbot: adb devices shows nothign which worries me
<drFaustroll> lsusb lists nothing related to meizu
<drFaustroll> only when i boot shows something
<drFaustroll> ubptgbot: crazy... got it in the end in the right spot
<drFaustroll> ubptgbot: thanks for help is power with down
<ubptgbot> Steephen was added by: Steephen
<ubptgbot> <Eike_der_Auferstandene> Moin, … I'm new on this topic. Does Telegram work fine under UT?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, you can use web telegram, or teleports app
<ubptgbot> <Eike_der_Auferstandene> Not the Linux client?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can use an armhf built deb version under libertine if you want i guess; but it's not really optimized for touch devices, and doesn't integrate with push notifications and such
<ubptgbot> <dikelito> Does the ubports support push notifications?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <dikelito> [Edit] Does the ubports (teleports*) support push notifications?
<ubptgbot> <dikelito> how? … I should make it run in background?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the webapp does not though
<ubptgbot> <Eike_der_Auferstandene> @dohbee [you can use an armhf built deb version under libertine if you want i guess; but …], Thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, you need to log into an Ubuntu One account in system-settings, and then enable notifications in teleports
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, I don't suppose you could point me to how the "app delegate stuck to your finger when you swipe from the right" works?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for the app grid?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, in edge the animation is completely broken
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's like we're trying to play three things at once, and even then in the wrong order
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So what's supposed to happen is the old app fades out while the new app slides in. That's the ideal new case.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right, for the short swipe case
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Instead the old app fades out (to opacity 0), then snaps back to opacity 1 because the animation ended, then the new app slides in
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> However
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's also possible, by sliding out slightly further and slower, to get the old behavior of "App stuck to your finger"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The start of the Spread animation
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you release then, the app flips in like the old model
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then the other two animations play after the flip is finished
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/AgunOmgo.mp4
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Er, wrong one
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/yE40YdD1.mp4
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> This is a slightly better idea of what's happening
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure :-/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I can see how the current wrong one happens. It plays the fade animation then plays the slie
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] I can see how the current wrong one happens. It plays the fade animation then plays the slide
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They block for whatever reason
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But I don't see why I can get all three
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd rather just have the old behavior
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not really sure, and unfortunately don't have time right now to go digging in the code.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, I've been digging. Was both for rubber ducking and wondering if it was on the tip of your tongue
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @UniversalSuperBox [<reply to media>], curious: what app are you running here?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `make tryShell` inside a Unity8 build tree
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's part of the self-test system
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> nice
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, I found it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's a transition and a pair of ParallelAnimations
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think both run
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If the animation doesn't play, apps can't switch.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's fun
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> does anyone else with a Meizu Pro 5 sometimes get a double boot?  Sometimes I get the splash screen, then the Ubuntu Touch pinkish startup screen, then it goes dark, and the it does it all over again before booting.  On RC channel
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sounds like unity8 crashing and taking the session with it. Would love to see `.cache/upstart/unity8.log` after that happens.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey I fixed it
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @UniversalSuperBox [Sounds like unity8 crashing and taking the session with it. Would love to see .c …], Do I need to install anything in order to generate that log file?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [no], ok - will see if I can get it to repeat the issue and then will post log
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Graham Clark [Thank you for that. Given only three buttons, you would have thought i would hav …], you can also swipe the volume rocker if you have one volume rocker instead of two volume buttons :3
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @samzn [Linugs boots on 2520 now :))], 2520?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Lumia 2520
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @samzn [Lumia 2520], are you booting up a desktop distro on it or Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Just Linux
<ubptgbot> <samzn> [Edit] Just the Linux kernel for now
<ubptgbot> <samzn> I don't have interest of getting ubports to it but I know people here who would like to follow up
<ubptgbot> <samzn> [Edit] I don't have interest of getting ubports to it anymore but I know people here who would like to follow up
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> glad to hear the kernel boots, now for the hard part; device drivers
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 312x154) https://irc.ubports.com/055Jz5fZ.png There are easter eggs in the test suite
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @Fuseteam [glad to hear the kernel boots, now for the hard part; device drivers], DT generated by ACPI exposes almost everything, I was surprised a lot just worked and initialized properly before the first kernel panic
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> interesting might be worth to try the pinephone rootfs to see what works and what doesn't
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> what did you have to do to get the kernel to boot?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Chainloading Tianocore, fixing some things specific to MSM8974, emmc driver, etc, getting the memory map correct and then boom
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> .........i...i see
<ubptgbot> <samzn> I think it should be possible to have a generalized kernel source for MSM8974
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i assume msm8974 is specific for lumia 2520 right?
<ubptgbot> Alessandro Felici was added by: Alessandro Felici
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @Fuseteam [i assume msm8974 is specific for lumia 2520 right?], msm8974 is snapdragon 800
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah interesting, well if it can use the devices full hardware with a reference rootfs i don't see why not
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> did you know that few of the 'over 100 devices that boot pmos' includes some lumia devices?
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> @Fuseteam [did you know that few of the 'over 100 devices that boot pmos' includes some lum …], Yes but those are still based on the limited Android ports for the *20 series
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @Fuseteam [did you know that few of the 'over 100 devices that boot pmos' includes some lum …], uses another kind of bootloader
<ubptgbot> <samzn> it's more android focuses
<ubptgbot> <samzn> [Edit] it's more android focused
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Uses an old CAF-based kernel I believe
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @TotalSonic [does anyone else with a Meizu Pro 5 sometimes get a double boot?  Sometimes I ge …], My N5 does that once in awhile, its usually if I tell it to restart, my galaxy note 4 port did it like every other boot
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @jja2000 [Yes but those are still based on the limited Android ports for the *20 series], ah i see
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @samzn [Uses an old CAF-based kernel I believe], interesting
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/QV20i0uF.txt
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @UniversalSuperBox [Sounds like unity8 crashing and taking the session with it. Would love to see .c …], see above
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TotalSonic [see above], There are only two lines here
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't understand how unity8 is so smooth on the fairphone 2 but falls down on the oneplus one
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @UniversalSuperBox [I don't understand how unity8 is so smooth on the fairphone 2 but falls down on …], this was on Meizu Pro 5 after a restart and a double boot
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Seems rather small — maybe serendipity hit and the log was rotated
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Try `unity8.log.gz`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> or `.1.gz`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Fairphone 2 and Oneplus One have the same GPU for pete's sake
<ubptgbot> <Marcoapc> Will the upstart on Ubuntu Touch be updated and have innovations?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nah, we'll switch to systemd eventually
<ubptgbot> <Marcoapc> @UniversalSuperBox [Nah, we'll switch to systemd eventually], 😅
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> With the mountain we need to maintain, a deprecated init system is just dumb
<ubptgbot> <Marcoapc> @UniversalSuperBox [With the mountain we need to maintain, a deprecated init system is just dumb], So the upstart is temporary, will it stay until mountain is over?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well the mountain will never be over
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> it'll probably stay until we can safely put the current set of supported devices to rest
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's another thing on the pile. We'll be forced to switch with a distribution upgrade, so it'll probably be at that time
#ubports 2019-08-03
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I should try my hand at making that 18.04 rootfs I wanted to do, I wanna make it with upstream packages though so it basically maintains itself rather than someone here having to devote time to maintaining a fork of a package that likely does the same thing
<ubptgbot> publicmyanon was added by: publicmyanon
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> Billie Eilish Pirate Baird like it here so far? personally I love the risk of firmware updates without using a ups
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Mc_yolodude [Billie Eilish Pirate Baird like it here so far? personally I love the risk of fi …], Wrong group?
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> @imraniqbal [Wrong group?], right group he was wondering how he was here
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> I wanted to give him a hint that I invited him
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> I'm saving up for a new phone if I do us ubunto I wanna know how it is like for others
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> [Edit] I'm saving up for a new phone if I do use ubunto I wanna know how it is like for others
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> It's really good, if it suits your use-case.  Not going to be everyone's cup of tea.
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> could I get something like vlc 3.0 working on it?
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> anime from my sd card playing no matter what format would be great on the bus
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Mc_yolodude [I'm saving up for a new phone if I do use ubunto I wanna know how it is like for …], I love the peace of mind that come with a Smartphone I can trust. No spyware and not even bloated with adware.
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> certainly sounds like my cup of tea
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Mc_yolodude [could I get something like vlc 3.0 working on it?], Searching back in the history here, it looks kind of hit and miss.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> You can get it running in Libertine, not sure how usable it is going to be, though.
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> torrenting anime to my old phone has been pain since the app store vlc is kinda shit
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> What video format?
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> mkv
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Maybe the UTMedia app?
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> same for avi?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Possibly, I haven't tested that.
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> I mean dvd like options where you get diffrent optional subtitles and choices for audio are nice but phones old phone struggle
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> [Edit] I mean dvd like options where you get diffrent optional subtitles and choices for audio are nice but phones old struggle
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Maybe someone else will come along with more info.
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> hopefully a weabo can guide me to a brighter future where I can watch anime off an sd card that I just torrent over to last night the lastest episodes of anime that night
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> on the bus since I have no plan and no data
<ubptgbot> <idontwannabeyouanymore> I know the solution to your problem
<ubptgbot> <idontwannabeyouanymore> stop watching anime
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @idontwannabeyouanymore [stop watching anime], Thanks for being helpful.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Mc_yolodude [mkv], Just tested, works on UTMedia.
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> oh sweet
<ubptgbot> <idontwannabeyouanymore> @imraniqbal [Thanks for being helpful.], I know it's pretty good advice
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> I don't wanna be a productive memeber of society yet thou
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Mc_yolodude [same for avi?], This doesn't seem to be working.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @idontwannabeyouanymore [I know it's pretty good advice], Maybe I agree with you... but it's not helpful in this context.
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> oh lovely god has come to judge us
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> in the form of steven
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Just tested - mkv works on default Media Player core app, as well as on the mpv desktop app (via Libertine).  mpv shifts the hue incorrectly though.  UTmedia app did not play mkv.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] Just tested - mkv works on default Media Player core app, as well as on the mpv desktop app (via Libertine).  mpv shifts the hue incorrectly though.  UTmedia app did not play mkv. (tested on Meizu Pro 5 running RC channel)
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @TotalSonic [Just tested - mkv works on default Media Player core app, as well as on the mpv …], It's funny, we got the opposite (N5 `devel` here).  I couldn't get `mkv` working on the default Media Player app!
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @imraniqbal [It's funny, we got the opposite (N5 devel here).  I couldn't get mkv working on …], yeah, Nexus 5 has very device specific issue with video playback through the core Media Player app.  Hopefully OTA11 will bring a fix for thar
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @imraniqbal [It's funny, we got the opposite (N5 devel here).  I couldn't get mkv working on …], [Edit] yeah, Nexus 5 has very device specific issue with video playback through the core Media Player app.  Hopefully OTA11 will bring a fix for that
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @TotalSonic [yeah, Nexus 5 has very device specific issue with video playback through the cor …], But the really interesting thing is that `mkv` is working on UTMedia for me.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @imraniqbal [But the really interesting thing is that mkv is working on UTMedia for me.], strange that results should be backwards on that!
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Exactly.  At least there appears to be a workaround for us in the meantime.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> mp4 seems less problematic as far as format compatibility on UT seems to go
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @TotalSonic [mp4 seems less problematic as far as format compatibility on UT seems to go], `avi`?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> going to test now
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> avi won't play in Media Player or UTmedia.  It did play in mpv - again with hue incorrectly shifted, and it seems (at least in the one test I did) with audio distorted as well
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Thanks for testing that out.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> will try some other media player options in Libertine as well
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> just need to see what won't crash
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Does anyone knows if UT has a firewall incorporated ? Like ufw?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> ok SMplayer installs in Libertine and will play mkv and avi (with audio correct) but again with hue shifted for both, and with incorrect aspect ratio in some views as well.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> hmmm - VLC actually installs and works ok for me on Meizu Pro 5 - and played mkv and avi with correct colors - but its gui is not responsive - you need to open via clocking on the video file in File Manager and then select VLC from the list of available apps - and audio bypasses UT's volume controls so you can not turn the audio down f
<ubptgbot> rom its default.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] hmmm - VLC actually installs and works ok for me on Meizu Pro 5 - and played mkv and avi with correct colors - but its gui is not responsive - you need to open via clicking on the video file in File Manager and then select VLC from the list of available apps - and audio bypasses UT's volume controls so you can not turn the audio
<ubptgbot>  down from its default.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @TotalSonic [hmmm - VLC actually installs and works ok for me on Meizu Pro 5 - and played mkv …], Can you change the volume from within VLC itself?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @imraniqbal [Can you change the volume from within VLC itself?], the gui is not responsive on just the phone.  I can try with my bluetooth keyboard/trackpad and see - will try that later
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> sweet so mkv will work
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Fy0NKb58.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> can finally catch up on black clover
<ubptgbot> <idontwannabeyouanymore> I'm going to track you down in real life
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> i wanna be up to date before their 100's episode
<ubptgbot> <idontwannabeyouanymore> ok all joking aside what's this group about? and who added me?
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> so remeber how I talk to the king of hacker's about an alteriavte OS option for my dino?
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> [Edit] so remeber how I talked to the king of hacker's about an alteriavte OS option for my dino?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Totem - which has a slightly more usable gui on the phone than the other desktop video players - drops most of the frames in avi - amd crashes UT to a reboot on opening mkv.  Oh well.
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> reboot?
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> the whole phone?
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> @idontwannabeyouanymore [ok all joking aside what's this group about? and who added me?], anyways I added and this about changing the operating system on your phone for example from windows to linux
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> yup - I am just testing different desktop video player apps on UT.  The core Media Player app should work if you are not on Nexus 5 though
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] yup - I am just testing different desktop video player apps on UT.  The core Media Player app should work fine if you are not on Nexus 5 though
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] Totem - which has a slightly more usable gui on the phone than the other desktop video players - drops most of the frames in avi - and crashes UT to a reboot on opening mkv.  Oh well.
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> Billie Eilish Pirate Baird I need a as close to universal player as possible for my phone
<ubptgbot> <idontwannabeyouanymore> @Mc_yolodude [anyways I added and this about changing the operating system on your phone for e …], 1. Why would I switch from Windows to Linux if I'm not even running windows lol
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> @idontwannabeyouanymore [1. Why would I switch from Windows to Linux if I'm not even running windows lol], you run random blue screen of death deluxe
<ubptgbot> <idontwannabeyouanymore> @Mc_yolodude [Billie Eilish Pirate Baird I need a as close to universal player as possible for …], so you can torrent anime
<ubptgbot> <idontwannabeyouanymore> @Mc_yolodude [Billie Eilish Pirate Baird I need a as close to universal player as possible for …], [Edit] so you can torrent anime?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Ubuntu Touch offers an alternative to Android and iOS.
<ubptgbot> <idontwannabeyouanymore> @Mc_yolodude [you run random blue screen of death deluxe], my computer doesn't blue screen it just takes naps
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> @idontwannabeyouanymore [so you can torrent anime?], is there another purpose to live?
<ubptgbot> <idontwannabeyouanymore> because it has autism
<ubptgbot> <idontwannabeyouanymore> and that's not something you should make fun of it for
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> I know your computer has autism that's why I showed you the anti vax video's for it
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> could you believe youtube took away their adsense?
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> also best part about stuff like unbuntu on a old laptop or desktop for example
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> btw - this group is specifically for Ubuntu Touch related issues - general discussion is better done elsewhere
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> I was wondering if anyone would care or if 2250 memebers means no one try's to read chat without searching
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> also ubunto ususally has lower specs for the requirements
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> so it makes my dino's feel new
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> just a heads up - I am not an administrator but off topic stuff gets shut down as soon as one is on here
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Mc_yolodude please keep this group on topic. For general chit-chat we have https://t.me/UBportsOF Thank you :)
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> Billie Eilish Pirate Baird alright let's abandon ship for now I understand that anything besides a nexus 5 with enough horse power means I can watch render anime on the bus
<ubptgbot> <idontwannabeyouanymore> yeah I still don't know what I'm doing here lol
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> firm ware
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> Billie Eilish Pirate Baird but changing firm ware on anything usually brick's it
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> unless you know
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> you don't unplug it halfway
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> I feel like chat was longer?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Ubuntu Touch only currently works on a small list of devices though
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> linage and other options that are decent are also only working on small list's
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Mc_yolodude [I feel like chat was longer?], Ok, that's enough. You'll be banned if you keep talking OT
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> ot?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Off Topic
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> If your going to ban me now do I get to say one last joke?
<ubptgbot> <Mc_yolodude> is your fridge running?
<ubptgbot> <Hawaii005> what do i need to do to create a version of ubuntu touch for my mi 8 lite (platina) device?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Hawaii005 [what do i need to do to create a version of ubuntu touch for my mi 8 lite (plati …], you'd need to create a port using Halium. do you have experience in compiling software and maybe a little software development?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Hawaii005 [what do i need to do to create a version of ubuntu touch for my mi 8 lite (plati …], Please see http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html to get a general view about the necessary steps
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> you can also join our Telegram porting group and ask questions specific to porting there: https://t.me/ubports_porting
<ubptgbot> <koni_raid> hi,the other day my bq e4.5 with new battery and ota9 was suddenly off.
<ubptgbot> <Hawaii005> @fredldotme [you'd need to create a port using Halium. do you have experience in compiling so …], sorry but my understanding is very little about. … I will read as much as possible about the subjects.
<ubptgbot> <koni_raid> when trying to switch it on it showed 54% battery level,but couldn't switch it on,only after leaving it on power until it reached about 63%. Is this normal?
<ubptgbot> <Hawaii005> @advocatux [Please see http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html to get a …], Is there any other group in Portuguese? … if there is it would be better to take any doubts that arise.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://t.me/ubports_pt
<ubptgbot> <Hawaii005> thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <southsidetoker> How do I send a file via BT from 1 FP2 to another FP2? The sending phone is UT OTA-9 and receiving phone is Android.
<ubptgbot> <Tobs End> Jipiiiie, the Teleports Update is available!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @southsidetoker [How do I send a file via BT from 1 FP2 to another FP2? The sending phone is UT O …], Have you tried https://open-store.io/app/ubtd.fourloop2002?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> If that doesn't work you can try by wifi (https://open-store.io/app/wifitransfer.costa)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Tobs End [Jipiiiie, the Teleports Update is available!], Yeah was a long journey
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> someone reply on this plz
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Flohack [someone reply on this plz], Hi :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @advocatux [Hi :)], once more plz ^^
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Flohack [once more plz ^^], Roger that
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> @Flohack [once more plz ^^], Hello!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Thanks, for the moment not more needed ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x387) https://irc.ubports.com/qAs7r5jg.png So as you can see here, there's a few colored bars followed by space followed by more colored bars
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The goal is figuring out why there's space
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> According to the profiler, we're doing nothing between the time we start dragging and when the "right edge drag" animation happens. Nothing.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Quantum spacetime … Maybe that's what the Q in QML stands for :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Flohack [Yeah was a long journey], awesome! did it include the automatic scrolling on the last read message? that's mainly the reason why I still use Webtelegram
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> great work nonetheless 😁
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Javacookies [awesome! did it include the automatic scrolling on the last read message? that's …], Are you in the QA group?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> nope
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> 8Wma8oVyJF9A
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Time to change your password @hacker12455
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> what happened?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Paste
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> But he is a hacker
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> Do ubuntu touch webapps support the browser notification api?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @ian_mcxa [Do ubuntu touch webapps support the browser notification api?], no, they do not
<wozencroft> For transfering files syncthing might be an option too
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> that's extremely annoying, is there any way to bridge native dbus apis to the html5 app environment?
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> @wozencroft [For transfering files syncthing might be an option too], I would love to have syncthing ported
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @ian_mcxa [that's extremely annoying, is there any way to bridge native dbus apis to the ht …], that I do not know
<wozencroft> ian_mcxa: I thought it is working on ubports
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> I saw a version for 15.04 in the openstore but nothing for 16.04
<ubptgbot> Joan Albert Erráez was added by: Joan Albert Erráez
<wozencroft> Ah, ok, I see
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @ian_mcxa [I would love to have syncthing ported], UBsync works really well as an alternative if you have a NextCloud server or account set up
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> we might be able to build on this https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtwebengine-webenginewidgets-notifications-example.html
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> but would only send when the browser is focused i think, without creating some kind of extra service
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @advocatux [Have you tried https://open-store.io/app/ubtd.fourloop2002?], aha! now i know what fourloop is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> push notifications from web when not focused, is really hard to do properly and securely
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [push notifications from web when not focused, is really hard to do properly and …], Regarding that, can you reply me fort a supergroup push test ^^
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [Regarding that, can you reply me fort a supergroup push test ^^], meh
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Flohack [Regarding that, can you reply me fort a supergroup push test ^^], hmmm
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Wait ine more plz
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Flohack [Wait ine more plz], Yep
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Flohack [Wait ine more plz], sure
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ok thx works ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [meh], One for Rodney to rant about tdlib. I get different chat id´s via the push server, and need to fix as follows: ```else if (custom.keys().contains("channel_id")) { …         tag = custom["channel_id"].toString(); …         chatId = (tag.toLong() + 1000000000000) * -1;```
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Now testing normal groups. Or channels or wtf everything has a different offset in tdlib
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> :<
<ubptgbot> <Portu51> How to unlock bootloader meizu mx4?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can't. See here for instructions on installing Ubuntu Touch on an Android MX4: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/install.html#install-on-legacy-android-devices
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I wonder if these special steps would work for newer devices as well
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I doubt samsung devices would work, but who knows
<ubptgbot> <Portu51> Thank's
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro [I wonder if these special steps would work for newer devices as well], you mean the legacy device instructions? no, definitely not
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I doubt it would, but has anyone tried juat for grins?
<ubptgbot> <Portu51> I have nexus 5 with ubuntu touch and work fine but i want another phone to my work and i buy meizu mx4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro [I doubt it would, but has anyone tried juat for grins?], since Ubuntu was never shipped on newer retail devices, there is no such image to flash to said devices
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> But we could use other images could we not?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro [But we could use other images could we not?], what other images?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can't flash the bq image to some random device, no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you are going back to the problem of "every device has a specific image"
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> A factory one for example, I understand thatd be pointless, but for sake of argument
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, presumably newer devices already have factory images on them
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unless you flashed something else to them first
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the only reason this special method is needed for the bq/meizu devices, is because the Ubuntu Edition versions of those devices, have different partition layouts than the Android versions, and the Ubuntu Touch images are built to that spec
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Im more curious how the image is put on a brand spanking new device at the factory, I wonder if the software used for legacy devices would work for that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, not unless they are MTK devices, as it's a tool for MTK
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey @dohbee, since you're here, got any pointers where to look on this animation delay? I tried profiling it but only got here: https://t.me/ubports/221393 … 170ms of delay where nothing is happening
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Yivjwuwf.mp4
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It shouldn't snap like that. It should start instantly.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox [Hey @dohbee, since you're here, got any pointers where to look on this animation …], the "170ms" is in the "Animations" line there?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Everything but the scene graph does nothing for 170ms... and the scene graph is just syncing
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Ok, I have ODIN for my samsung devices (which I successfully downgraded back to oreo with after a tech upgraded to pie) and I need a .pit file if I wanna do anything with partitions
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox [Everything but the scene graph does nothing for 170ms... and the scene graph is …], what component is used for that? SwipeArea or something?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a SwipeArea, yeah
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And the Transition to go from staged to the right animation assigns some 17 bindings
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> do other SwipeAreas have a similar issue?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, the Launcher is dead-on
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And as the console says, the Stage realizes you're dragging right away
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd expect there to be something interesting in the trace if it's a binding getting evaluated for that long, though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's just barren
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I do have the trace file if you like. Pop it into Qt Creator and it'll at least show where in the file things are happening.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/pdBgbPaX.bin
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://github.com/ubports/unity8/blob/xenial_-_edge/qml/Stage/Stage.qml#L109
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is `altTabPressed` getting set on the shell?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I thought that might be it, so I set the Timer's interval to 1
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Didn't seem to change much
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, it is not set
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this happens on device too i guess?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There are a few animation problems in general, so I've started at https://github.com/ubports/unity8/blob/xenial_-_edge_-_unity8-switch-animations/qml/Stage/Stage.qml
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And that's what I'm working off of
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee [this happens on device too i guess?], Yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> add a `console.log(new Date().getTime());` to `onDraggingChanged: {}` ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure, anywhere else?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Let's see, how about the state change
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, maybe. i guess you'll want to add some additional text in front to know which is which then, though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Of course
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Grr, X forwarding getting broken
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ```qml: 1564862451344 Dragging! … qml: 1564862451344 state changed to stagedRightEdge … qml: 1564862451461 new progress is 0.7412305116800001```
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> With Progress being the progress of the stage transition as seen by StagedRightEdgeMaths, which does all the calculations
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which appears to be ~120ms later?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> StagedRightEdgeMaths is implemented as JavaScript, maybe the first run of all of those bindings is just really slow somehow?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's weird that everything after that initial binding is really slow though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Er, everything after the initial binding is fast
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's all in that initial "snap"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which doesn't appear to be a problem for non-edge builds
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it seems consistently slow on my n5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> switching between two apps
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So the quick switch animation is separate
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> See also https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1121#issuecomment-517890295
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It appears that swiping quickly to instantly get the Spread only takes about 40ms from start of drag to state change
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> seems consistently slow here 🤷‍♀️
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, it is worse when the entire Shell is part of the equation
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm testing against the Spread only
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ```qml: 1564863301894 Dragging! … qml: 1564863301894 state changed to stagedRightEdge … qml: 1564863302016 new progress is 0.88940613088```
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not so bad in tryShell
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Same thing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> can't think of anything else from a quick skim of the code, right now unfortunately. :-/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> dives back in facefirst
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> breaks neck
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [no, not unless they are MTK devices, as it's a tool for MTK], so granted we managed to build an image for a random mtk device that tool could flash it despite the lockedbootloader?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [so granted we managed to build an image for a random mtk device that tool could …], no, you'd need a factory image thing to flash using that tool
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah hmmm
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> factory image thing a fit :3
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> OKAY. So it is an animation causing this. Setting all animation durations to 1 millisecond greatly reduced the time for StagedRightEdgeMaths to wake up.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Got it. It's due to the transition that's meant to move us to and from Desktop mode. It didn't have a `to:` property set, so it played before the appropriate transition did.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And Transitions block other Transitions
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh my gosh it feels so much better
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/TyAqIqOb.webp
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @UniversalSuperBox [Oh my gosh it feels so much better], Amazing. Glad you found the answer
<ubptgbot> <Nithin Padavu> Thanks to all the Teleports developers and contributors, the current update with location sharing view is awesome
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/i0P9nHOg.png
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> hmmm - Location attaching seems to have disappeared for me
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> I was on 0.3 Beta - then uninstalled and installed Open Store version
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/cNXBuTtM.png
#ubports 2019-08-04
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> It will be included in the next release
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Now you can only receive it
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Afaik it wasn't working as intended -yet-
<ubptgbot> kewai was added by: kewai
<ubptgbot> <kewai> Hi
<ubptgbot> <kewai> Ubuntu touch work on Meizu M5?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @kewai [Ubuntu touch work on Meizu M5?], No, only mx4 and pro5
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @malditobastardo [Afaik it wasn't working as intended -yet-], ok, thanks
<ubptgbot> Tcg_84 was added by: Tcg_84
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo [Afaik it wasn't working as intended -yet-], Correct, we had to postpone it. Too many issues with UT location, sorry to say ;)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @UniversalSuperBox [Oh my gosh it feels so much better], I'm so happy especially that I reported the bug 😁
<ubptgbot> Ahoora was added by: Ahoora
<ubptgbot> <Ahoora> Sell member for group and chanell … Follower for instagram … fake number  … And everything that you want😘 … For buy com to PV
<ubptgbot> <Ahoora> [Edit] Sell member for group and chanell … Follower for instagram … fake number  … And everything that you want😘 … For buy come to PV
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> Guys, thanks for the new rc image and the teleports update!!
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> can you paste this into your browser https:appr.tc/r/Trial
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> sorry forgot the //, so https://
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It seems that project "is currently on HOLD with minimal maintenance" (https://github.com/webrtc/apprtc)
<ubptgbot> Better_call_Saul_TF was added by: Better_call_Saul_TF
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> I just tried apprtc, didn't work to an iphone, worked on a ipad but quality was bad. My nexus 5 got very warm after 5 mins
<ubptgbot> <Gus> Would it be possible to password protect the launching of specific apps? I want to give a UT phone to a child.
<ubptgbot> <Gus> Something similar to this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/445145/password-for-apps?r=SearchResults
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> that sounds cool
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I bet someone could make an app to do that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you'd need to implement it on the system side
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gus [Would it be possible to password protect the launching of specific apps? I want …], currently it is not possible, as the pieces necessary to do that are not implemented; but if someone wanted to write the code, it would be doable
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Gus [Would it be possible to password protect the launching of specific apps? I want …], One ugly hack I've tested is changing file permissions for apps. It works and could be put into a custom script to enable/disable.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Gus [Would it be possible to password protect the launching of specific apps? I want …], [Edit] One ugly hack I've tried out is changing file permissions for apps. It works and could be put into a custom script to enable/disable.
<ubptgbot> Alejandro was added by: Alejandro
<ubptgbot> <Gus> @dohbee [currently it is not possible, as the pieces necessary to do that are not impleme …], How simple would that be? My knowledge is minimal but I'm willing to learn
<ubptgbot> <Gus> I'll try the hack for now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gus [How simple would that be? My knowledge is minimal but I'm willing to learn], not simple. it would require changes to multiple components, and introducing some new UI
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Gus [I'll try the hack for now], One second, I'll dig it out.
<ubptgbot> <Gus> OK. Well, it would be a useful feature to see at some point. Maybe I'll submit a feature request
<ubptgbot> <pillsmansion> (Photo, 700x450) https://irc.ubports.com/VG5UwCdZ.png
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Gus [OK. Well, it would be a useful feature to see at some point. Maybe I'll submit a …], So you'd need to start by enabling read-write on the rootfs. You can do that with the tweak tool.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Then taking the ActiveScreen app as an example:
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> ```sudo chmod 0700 /opt/click.ubuntu.com/activescreen.mivoligo/```
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> That would stop the app running (haven't tested in great detail); to reset it:
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> ```sudo chmod 0755 /opt/click.ubuntu.com/activescreen.mivoligo/```
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> If that worked out as required, you could make a script working through the apps you'd like to disable or enable, running that with a single command.
<ubptgbot> <Gus> Thanks, that's great. I'll give it a go.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> How many apps are you looking at?
<ubptgbot> <Gus> Probably just morph and the open store
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> And obviously, you locate the apps under: `/opt/click.ubuntu.com/`.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Morph is under that directory (it's not installed as a `.click`).  OpenStore should work, though.
<ubptgbot> <Gus> Where would I find morph? Or would it just not work?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Gus [Where would I find morph? Or would it just not work?], ```sudo chmod 0700 /usr/bin/morph-browser```
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> And to reset: … ```sudo chmod 0755 /usr/bin/morph-browser```
<ubptgbot> <Gus> Thank you very much
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Gus [Thank you very much], OpenStore appears to be elsewhere as well: … ```sudo chmod 0700 /usr/share/click/preinstalled/openstore.openstore-team … sudo chmod 0755 /usr/share/click/preinstalled/openstore.openstore-team```
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Those would be the disable and enable respectively ^.
<ubptgbot> <Gus> OK. Got it
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> [Edit] Morph is not under that directory (it's not installed as a `.click`).  OpenStore should work, though.
<ubptgbot> <Gus> Worked like a charm
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Gus [Worked like a charm], Great, but make sure you can re-enable it, first!
<ubptgbot> <Gus> All good. Back to normal
<ubptgbot> <Gus> Many thanks
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Gus [Many thanks], You're welcome.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Gus Jade Diamond is a browser with parental control … https://open-store.io/app/jadediamond.bhdouglass
<ubptgbot> <GTAHTI> would be nice if can call with telegram, probly  gona change to lineage to get all apps and functions.
<ubptgbot> Ronaldo was added by: Ronaldo
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TotalSonic https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2962/pure-maps-navigation-port
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @malditobastardo [@TotalSonic https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2962/pure-maps-navigation-port], wish I had the knowledge to make a click for this.  I can contribute to a bounty for a.developer's time for this though.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Yeah me too
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> For sure someone will jump to help him soon
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @imraniqbal [Those would be the disable and enable respectively ^.], I feel like making a GUI for this would be trivial, I would do it if I had any kind of coding skills
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Hi, can someone help me with clickable, please? I'm obviously missing something very stupid that I just can't find out. … - I create direcctory using "clickable create" -- works … - I change into the new directory and run "clickable click-build" --works … - I run "clickable publish" -- NOT works. It says "App not found"  … All comm
<ubptgbot> ands have my API-key provided via --api-key. … What am I missing?
<ubptgbot> <Gus> @advocatux [Gus Jade Diamond is a browser with parental control … https://open-store.io/app/ja …], Yes, I had a look at that. The problem is morph is still there for them to use (or comes back with an OTA if you remove it) And they'll know their own password, so the jade browser won't really restrict them...
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @ruedigerkupper [Hi, can someone help me with clickable, please? I'm obviously missing something …], I can create the app using the web interface but that can't be the right way?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> maybe once the namespace is created you can then setup for updating it?
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @Malteo Salta … Are you referning to me? Yes, I can "create" the App via open--store.io and afterwaards update it using clickable from my client. But obviously clickable should provide a way of registering yourt app with the open store. Without th user doing that manually in the web.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> I believe "clickable create --api-key=…" should do that?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Tygerpro [I feel like making a GUI for this would be trivial, I would do it if I had any k …], I wouldn't rely on this method to solve this problem, there will be a better way.  Not to mention, it leaves the app visible but "frozen".
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Thats essentially how android does it, ideally creating a seperate user and symlinking apps would prob be the best strategy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no symlinking, but multi-user would be optimal yes. though you'd still need appropriate admin controls for things.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> making multi-user work on phones is going to be an incredibly huge amount of work though
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @ruedigerkupper [I believe "clickable create --api-key=…" should do that?], I need to create a matching application with the exact same name via open-store.io before i can publish my app. This can't be the recvommended way of publishing an app with clickable?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @ruedigerkupper [I need to create a matching application with the exact same name via open-store. …], Maybe it's worth asking about this in the OpenStore room.  Do you want the link?
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Oh, yes, please, thank you very much.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @ruedigerkupper [Oh, yes, please, thank you very much.], Sent it to you by DM.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Got it, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> You're welcome.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @myii sorry, your link is broken. Try following it from Ubuntu Phone, it's np good. Stuck in an endless redirect cycle.
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> @ruedigerkupper [@myii sorry, your link is broken. Try following it from Ubuntu Phone, it's np go …], El classico 😋
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> [Edit] @myii sorry, your link is broken. Try following it from Ubuntu Phone, it's no good. Stuck in an endless redirect cycle.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @dohbee [making multi-user work on phones is going to be an incredibly huge amount of wor …], We cant do it through terminal like ubuntu server?
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @Johannes Renkl Sorry, what do you imply? I asked for help on this channel like I did times before and always got very competent answers.
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Sorry, wasn't ment to criticize you, its a bug in morph what you experience there...
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Can you open the link with another browser on your pc/laptop?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @ruedigerkupper [@Johannes Renkl Sorry, what do you imply? I asked for help on this channel like …], I've sent the new link by DM.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Oh, well, sorry. Just asking for help with clickable. Sure there's someone here.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @myii Sorry, your link is not helpful. It just leads to the open store main page. If you can't help me I'm sorry and thankful, but please do not provide further broken links. Thank you.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @ruedigerkupper [@myii Sorry, your link is not helpful. It just leads to the open store main page …], The link to the Telegram group is on that page.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @ruedigerkupper [@myii Sorry, your link is not helpful. It just leads to the open store main page …], Look under the `Contact` heading.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @myii Sorry, I really o appreciate your helpfulness, but the links you post all are broken. Please review the way you do cummunicate on this channel. … Love to here from you again in the future. Regards.
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> Many thanks to the devs who fixed the camera orientation issue which was affecting my BQ Aquaris M10 HD. Working nicely now. 😀🐧
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> [Edit] @myii Sorry, I really do appreciate your helpfulness, but the links you post all are broken. Please review the way you do cummunicate on this channel. … Love to here from you again in the future. Regards.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Out of curiosity, once installed, does anyone have any troubles with UT?
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> [Edit] @myii Sorry, I really do appreciate your helpfulness, but the links you post all are broken. Please review the way you do cummunicate on this channel. … Love to heear from you again in the future. Regards.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @ruedigerkupper [@myii Sorry, I really do appreciate your helpfulness, but the links you post all …], Are you kidding?  You can't open https://open-store.io/about?
<ubptgbot> Kamouflage was added by: Kamouflage
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I have had it a wholle 3.5 days and no issues :)
<ubptgbot> Augusty24 was added by: Augusty24
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @imraniqbal [Are you kidding?  You can't open https://open-store.io/about?], It only opens the open store maain page. That's no help with my problem. Sorry. Regards.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ruedigerkupper [It only opens the open store maain page. That's no help with my problem. Sorry. …], The Telegram group is at the bottom of every page, "Chat with us on Telegram". I can also link you to the app development channel if you like.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @ruedigerkupper [It only opens the open store maain page. That's no help with my problem. Sorry. …], OK, I've just tested it with the Telegram Webapp and both of those links work.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @UniversalSuperBox [The Telegram group is at the bottom of every page, "Chat with us on Telegram". I …], I've already linked to that in the DM.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Interesting that you can't open the about page. Maybe something is stuck in the browser cache.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Not sure why that didn't work.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then again, clicking t.me links from the browser doesn't open Telegram. Maybe that's what's going on
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @UniversalSuperBox [The Telegram group is at the bottom of every page, "Chat with us on Telegram". I …], Anything which opens in Morph does that.  However, use Telegram on a computer or use the Telegram Webapp and then it opens successfully.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @UniversalSuperBox [The Telegram group is at the bottom of every page, "Chat with us on Telegram". I …], Thank you. I'm looking for help wit clickable and the open store. Can you refer me to the riight place? Best regaards.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh wait I can just add you to the open room @ruedigerkupper. Is that okay with you?
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> I don't know hat that means, but it's probably okay.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You still won't get an instant answer and some things to try might not work.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> ???
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Look at your group list. You are in the OpenStore group.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Oh, sorry. Yes, thank you!
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Hey, I just had a thought. Is there a number of how many people are running UT?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There is not
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I shalll start counting them then.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> OK, me, 1, you, 2
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> And me!
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> oh, yes, of course. 3
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Um, okay... In all seriousness, we've discussed it before but we don't have a good way to get reliable active user numbers in a way that can be somewhat accurate and sufficiently respectful.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We can ask the push server how many connections it has open, but not all users use an app which connects to the push service.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Always going a to be a guesstimate.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I might have missed a reply, but does anyone have any problems once UT is installed?
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> (not through user error)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The way the system behaves depends on how you use it and what you expect from it. It's not possible to give a good blanket answer for that
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> Teleports says the Supergroup has more than two thousand members!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Indeed, however not all of them use Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And a non-negligible percentage is probably made up of spambots
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Do you have a personall Guesstimate Dalton?
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> (apologies, my kb keeps double typing L)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nope, the data is not reliable enough
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> @UniversalSuperBox [Indeed, however not all of them use Ubuntu Touch], How do you know that?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee does not use Ubuntu Touch daily, only for testing. The requirement is satisfied. :)
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Is there anything numpties like me can do to help with testing? Or is it just a case of feeding back if anything occurs?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you're interested, @ubports_qa_team is where developers and users alike ask for people with specific devices or interests to test things
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It moves a little slower than this room, so it's a little easier to catch
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Larger requests for testing (I realize I should have used this not long ago) can go in the OS section on the forum — https://forums.ubports.com/category/34/os
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> @UniversalSuperBox [@dohbee does not use Ubuntu Touch daily, only for testing. The requirement is sa …], Graham said 'running'; he didn't mention 'daily'.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> lol
<ubptgbot> mohadip was added by: mohadip
<ubptgbot> <mohadip> hi
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There are also the people who join and ask if their device is supported, in those cases they probably are not running Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hello @mohadip
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> @UniversalSuperBox [There are also the people who join and ask if their device is supported, in thos …], Touchè!
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> @UniversalSuperBox [There are also the people who join and ask if their device is supported, in thos …], They could be running UT on a Nexus 4 and be interested in upgrading tbeir Moto G4 from Android to UT (like me).
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They could, but this seems like a stretch for the sake of continuing the argument. :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro [We cant do it through terminal like ubuntu server?], not really. there is no standard display manager running, and phone/tablet images are hard-coded to auto-login phablet user. trying to add another user won't work as expected. and doing it in some complicated manner in an attempt to get "locked" apps for someone you want to sh
<ubptgbot> are your phone with (such as children), won't work very well, and just be super frustrating
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @ruedigerkupper [@myii Sorry, I really do appreciate your helpfulness, but the links you post all …], the links aren't broken its a bug in the browser try clicking the links in another telegram client
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Hmm, perhaps I need to re-think that approach, I kind of want to try making my own rootfs anyways
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @ruedigerkupper [@myii Sorry, I really do appreciate your helpfulness, but the links you post all …], [Edit] the links aren't broken its a bug in the browser try clicking the links in another telegram client such as via the telegram webapp
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @imraniqbal [Are you kidding?  You can't open https://open-store.io/about?], can confirm the about page is missing in the openstore app
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> due to links being send to the openstore app
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @ruedigerkupper [@myii Sorry, I really do appreciate your helpfulness, but the links you post all …], [Edit] the links aren't broken its a bug in the browser …  try clicking the links in another telegram client such as via the telegram webapp
<ubptgbot> noisebro was added by: noisebro
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> Hello people
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> Is fluffychat still supported  y the developer?
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> [Edit] Is fluffychat still supported  by the developer?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> https://github.com/merrychap/fluffychat
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> Why does it says  "project is frozen" in readme?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're looking for https://gitlab.com/ChristianPauly/fluffychat
<ubptgbot> <noisebro> Oh thanks
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @Graham Clark [Out of curiosity, once installed, does anyone have any troubles with UT?], Viewing photos bring up the keyboard for me which can be annoying. As of the last update the orientation for YouTube videos isn’t working. They keyboard does some very interesting spell correction but honestly it’s more stable than Windows 10 Mobil
<ubptgbot> e.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> @Braillynn [Viewing photos bring up the keyboard for me which can be annoying. As of the las …], Cool. Yes, I guess I didn't mean bugs, more like failing or anything? … I have had mine a full on 3.5 days and all has been fine:)
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @Graham Clark [Cool. Yes, I guess I didn't mean bugs, more like failing or anything? … I have had …], Not sure what you mean by failing. If you’re taking about random reboots or anything like that I’ve not noticed any and I’ve been running UT for a few months.
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> Every update does make the phone feel a little more fluid though.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> @Braillynn [Not sure what you mean by failing. If you’re taking about random reboots or anyt …], Nice. I am carrying round a spare phone just in case atm.
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> My BlackBerry Classic is my main device but I do plan on using my OnePlus One running UT full time once I change phone carriers.
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> I’m using Mint Mobile and I can’t configure my settings to get data to work with the phone.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I played it safe, picked up a Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> need to look ito the whole battery life thing though apparently
<ubptgbot> trafalgarx was added by: trafalgarx
<ubptgbot> <Adrianjm_98> https://t.me/joinchat/MegkSEusxtAjobE6hMRWcA
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Adrianjm_98 [https://t.me/joinchat/MegkSEusxtAjobE6hMRWcA], @advocatux @UniversalSuperBox @wayneoutthere spammer
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Graham Clark [I might have missed a reply, but does anyone have any problems once UT is instal …], I don't have any major problems with UT - it's been the OS for my daily driver (first a OnePlus One, now a Meizu Pro 5) since October of last year.  There are some capabilities which Android and iOS have which UT still can't provide - e.
<ubptgbot> g. support for Widevine DRM protected video streaming sites like Netflix and Hulu, currently no viable video chat solution, and no usable video editing apps at the moment either - but for my own needs these are generally non-issues.   The one thing I have had some reliability problems with is turn by turn navigation.  uNav is the one app that can p
<ubptgbot> rovide this but it sometimes has difficulty in certain areas or with certain addresses.  I purchased a Garmin as a back up for these occasions - but since I got my Meizu Pro 5, uNav has acted more reliably.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee [@advocatux @UniversalSuperBox @wayneoutthere spammer], Fixed :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> :)
<ubptgbot> d3vpR was added by: d3vpR
#ubports 2020-07-27
<ubptgbot> <Ben> @fredldotme [I'm working on the Pixel 3a. I remember someone working on a port for the origin …], Thx
<ubptgbot> Eliza was added by: Eliza
<ubptgbot> <Eliza> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/yZm2Ujto.png
<ubptgbot> <Eliza> I‘m installing Ubuntu touch in my Nexus 5, but it’s hanging at “installing updates”. What should I do?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Eliza [<reply to media>], That screen doesnt look right
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Install twrp and format every partition maybe
<ubptgbot> <Eliza> Ok, I will try that
<ubptgbot> <Eliza> Ok, I wiped every partition, I‘m going to go back into recovery and try again
<ubptgbot> <Eliza> It worked! Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Eliza [It worked! Thank you!], welcome!
<ubptgbot> <livrecinq> @Javacookies [Oh really? I thought Xperia X is somewhat already on the same level as the usual …], Are we near a solution to the lack of movie with camera app ?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @livrecinq [Are we near a solution to the lack of movie with camera app ?], No, video recording is still broken for arm64 devices. You could flash 32bit rootfs and its likely to work there
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Flohack [No, video recording is still broken for arm64 devices. You could flash 32bit roo …], Hm, I got it working on Volla Phone. Does it crash in media-hub?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @NotKit [Hm, I got it working on Volla Phone. Does it crash in media-hub?], I am not sure will have to analyze. Ratchanan said its only certain 64bit devices, so yes perfectly Ok if it works for you ^^
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @livrecinq [Are we near a solution to the lack of movie with camera app ?], If you use 32bit = armhf = devel channel on Xperia X and install gst-droid camera app variant video works.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Danfro [If you use 32bit = armhf = devel channel on Xperia X and install gst-droid camer …], Yeah thats what I meant ^^
<ubptgbot> supirlelik96 was added by: supirlelik96
<ubptgbot> <supirlelik96> Hello help please I have a short press on the power button turns off the window and this greatly interferes with how to disable this window or make it pop up when you hold it for a long time
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @supirlelik96 [Hello help please I have a short press on the power button turns off the window …], Sorry I dont understand your problem
<ubptgbot> <supirlelik96> @Flohack [Sorry I dont understand your problem], When I block the screen I get a window to turn off the device and this greatly interferes with how to disable this window?
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @supirlelik96 [When I block the screen I get a window to turn off the device and this greatly i …], Ah you mean, when you try to unlock/lock phone with power button, a dialog shows up asking for you to power off or reboot
<ubptgbot> <supirlelik96> @ItsMeShouko [Ah you mean, when you try to unlock/lock phone with power button, a dialog shows …], yes!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @supirlelik96 [When I block the screen I get a window to turn off the device and this greatly i …], Are you porting a new device?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @supirlelik96 [Hello help please I have a short press on the power button turns off the window …], Which device?
<ubptgbot> MSHmouh was added by: MSHmouh
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> Wow! Hotspot works with UBports on pinephone! That did not work some time ago... Wohoo!
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> Hi, I have a ce pinephone and I'm trying to activate the dev mode (https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/adb.html). I don't have that option in the About screen and if I search for "Developer" in settings it only shows me the "About" section as it should. When I click on it there is no developer option
<ubptgbot> <Benni S> [Edit] Wow! Hotspot works with UBports on pinephone! That did not work some time ago... Wohoo! … [EDIT] It's not stable at all though.
<ubptgbot> <supirlelik96> @Fuseteam [Which device?], Xiaomi redmi 7  onclite
<ubptgbot> <MSHmouh> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/j0A3cWX0.png
<ubptgbot> <MSHmouh> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Rc1VMqr3.png
<ubptgbot> <MSHmouh> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/a0vHASiM.png Hi guys.  Im wondering if i can install ubuntu touch in my old android 4.1.1 tablet..?? And also if i can use Nexus 7 2013 WiFi .?? Because my device not listed..
<ubptgbot> <MSHmouh> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/CH37rVlB.png
<ubptgbot> <MSHmouh> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/h0UttrNr.png
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> N7 2013 is listed: https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ … And in short, what is not listed is not available.
<ubptgbot> <supirlelik96> @MSHmouh [<reply to media>], Probably not on Condor ,but on nexus 7 2013 you can easily install ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <MSHmouh> @supirlelik96 [Probably not on Condor ,but on nexus 7 2013 you can easily install ubuntu touch], i want to try on my condor ..its ok if its burn 😂
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @agentjrt [Hi, I have a ce pinephone and I'm trying to activate the dev mode (https://docs. …], adb doesnt exist on pinephone
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> so how do I install click packages that are built via clickable then?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> ssh is a good way
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> chickable has ssh option
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> or i send them through telegram in the browser
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> wifi doesn't work since 2 days on my device
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> it works under arch, but I wanted to do a few tests on the masterbranch of the asteroidos app
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @agentjrt [so how do I install click packages that are built via clickable then?], There is an ssh mode already
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes sorry already answered
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> @Flohack [There is an ssh mode already], jep, but wifi doesn't work for me
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> How do I remove a package via cli? pkcon finds the package with "get-packages" but it doen't find it with "remove" prameter
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @agentjrt [jep, but wifi doesn't work for me], Hmm thats strange are there any other ppl reporting this?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I cant believe we break wifi even in devel
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Hi @jrt nice to read you here ;-)
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> (Photo, 1280x161) https://irc.ubports.com/AAmveRD4.png
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @supirlelik96 [Xiaomi redmi 7  onclite], yes that is a new ported device, if your the porter i would suggest you join @ubports_porting
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> @hummlbach [Hi @jrt nice to read you here ;-)], u here. Nice to read u2 :D
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @agentjrt [<reply to media>], maybe try including version number?
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Maybe you'd like to join the ubports app dev group. Its a better place to discuss things around clickable etc
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @MSHmouh [i want to try on my condor ..its ok if its burn 😂], then you may try porting it take a look at docs.halium.org for the requirements
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> @Flohack [maybe try including version number?], nope
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> what do you mean nope 👀
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Fuseteam [what do you mean nope 👀], Does not work obviously
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah lol i see
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> @Fuseteam [what do you mean nope 👀], Package not found: telescope.asteroidos-0.0.5
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> :D
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @agentjrt [Package not found: telescope.asteroidos-0.0.5], Type the full name as listed
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> inc arm64
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> already tried that
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> well then
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> unlucko ^^
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> but pkcon is in theory the right package manager to use correct?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> maybe try asteroidsyncserviced?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yes think so
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Fuseteam [maybe try asteroidsyncserviced?], No that are the installed executables from that package
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> @Fuseteam [maybe try asteroidsyncserviced?], tried that too :D
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> It makes no sense to try this
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> haha i see
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> @agentjrt [but pkcon is in theory the right package manager to use correct?], Theres another on, but pkcon should do as ell
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> @agentjrt [but pkcon is in theory the right package manager to use correct?], [Edit] Theres another on, but pkcon should do as well
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> I tried also via GUI, but openstore won't show installed packages without wifi
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> maybe install the la— ohw no internet hmmmm
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> what about usb tethering?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> does that work on the pinephone?
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> usb only works for charging. I'm not sure if that's related to the HW issue tho
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> welp then i'm out of ideas
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [does that work on the pinephone?], No
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yes i gathered that rodney
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> pkcon remove requires typing in the info in a specific format I don't recall
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You can use `sudo click remove` or whatever it is though
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> @dohbee [You can use sudo click remove or whatever it is though], click: error: unknown command: remove
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unregister maybe then ask the help for it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> sudo click <tab><tab> :^3
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> GLib.Error: click_user_error-quark: telescope does not exist in any database for user phablet (7)
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> ohh
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> but it is there and I can launch it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oh my
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> maybe I should just reflash a current image
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> click list
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @agentjrt [GLib.Error: click_user_error-quark: telescope does not exist in any database for …], did you install it with sudo or something? …  lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You need the package name
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> Unable to find application for 'telescope.asteroidos_asteroidsyncserviced_0.0.5': Invalid app ID: telescope.asteroidos_asteroidsyncserviced_0.0.5
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> nope
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Which is not telescope
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> I installed it via the open store
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Only the first part is package name
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> perhaps `click list|grep telescope` like rodney said
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> I copied the name from click list
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> telescope.asteroidos
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> @agentjrt [Unable to find application for 'telescope.asteroidos_asteroidsyncserviced_0.0.5' …], And thats the output for that
<ubptgbot> <supirlelik96> @Fuseteam [yes that is a new ported device, if your the porter i would suggest you join @ub …], ok
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> argl... ok lets see how clickable does it...
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> maybe that can help us: https://gitlab.com/clickable/clickable/-/blob/master/clickable/commands/install.py#L26
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> <irony>pretty obvious... why didn't we try that from the start???</irony>
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> `pkcon remove "xkcdviewer.arc676;0.3.2;all;local:click"`
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> that worked for example
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> for telescope it should probably be `pkcon remove "telescope.asteroidos;0.0.5;all;local:click"` then
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> And for further discussions please let us switch over to https://t.me/UbuntuAppDevEN
<ubptgbot> <RZRady> hello everyone. i am going to change the Ment Version to 2020 new one, did you guys test it? is it better than old one?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @RZRady [hello everyone. i am going to change the Ment Version to 2020 new one, did you g …], this group is about https://ubuntu-touch.io and https://ubports.com not general linux distros
<ubptgbot> <RZRady> Thank you sir. 👍
<ubptgbot> ganomin was added by: ganomin
<ubptgbot> gabodavo was added by: gabodavo
<ubptgbot> <gabodavo> Hello!
<ubptgbot> <gabodavo> So, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Touch, and it's failing boot. I noticed that there is a usb telnet connection, but I can't access it for some reason(it just hangs with "Trying 192.168.2.15").
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> install to what device?
<ubptgbot> <gabodavo> Oops, forgot to mention. A G7 Power.
<ubptgbot> <gabodavo> This is with a newly build Halium kernel from a source tree I found.
<ubptgbot> <gabodavo> [Edit] Oops, forgot to mention. A Moto G7 Power.
<ubptgbot> <gabodavo> https://github.com/erfanoabdi/android_kernel_motorola_sdm632/tree/halium-9.0
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok you should go to https://t.me/halium then as this is not yet a supported device by ubports-installer
<ubptgbot> <gabodavo> Ok
<ubptgbot> <gabodavo> Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/fvwwZNlw.webp
<ubptgbot> Heather Vargas was added by: Heather Vargas
<ubptgbot> Karl Kelso was added by: Karl Kelso
<ubptgbot> <livrecinq> Thanks for all of your answers !
<ubptgbot> <livrecinq> @Flohack [Yeah thats what I meant ^^], Thank you !
<ubptgbot> <utahime_Vanilla> https://youtu.be/KhV57_EH3AA
<ubptgbot> darrelgriet was added by: darrelgriet
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> dang it was just about to look at that video 😂
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> @Flohack [No, video recording is still broken for arm64 devices. You could flash 32bit roo …], Florian, can it be done on the OP3? If so, how?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Marcos [Florian, can it be done on the OP3? If so, how?], I dont know yet. I think nobody really knows whats the issue
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> Ok. Thanks!
<ubptgbot> Mikey Goodson was added by: Mikey Goodson
<ubptgbot> <lemuzbashzin> hurrr.....just a fast question here
<ubptgbot> <lemuzbashzin> did anyone tried ubuntu touch for lavender? there is this community port going, but, i actually don't know if it's going well or if the devs are helping or even know about it
<ubptgbot> <Marathon2422> @agentjrt [Hi, I have a ce pinephone and I'm trying to activate the dev mode (https://docs. …], thats a linux phone not an Android —- that will not work
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> @Marathon2422 [thats a linux phone not an Android —- that will not work], you can have the adb daemon on non-android devices and the documentation said that you can connect via adb or ssh and wifi didn't work and usb ethernet adapters don't seem to work either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @agentjrt [you can have the adb daemon on non-android devices and the documentation said th …], yeah otg doesn't work yet, so you can only use ssh at the moment, after getting wifi working
<ubptgbot> <agentjrt> maybe I should mention that the issue was fixed after a continued conversation in the dev group. Not that sombody here replies, thinking that the issue is unsolved
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Can pidgin run on ubports without libertine?
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> So that something like this can work? https://github.com/EionRobb/purple-discord
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can try to package it into a click i guess
#ubports 2020-07-28
<ubptgbot> moHanS was added by: moHanS
<ubptgbot> LTGUY005 was added by: LTGUY005
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> @mateosalta [nope, terms were changed not to allow, but I'm sure some semi controversial but …], The display of my PinePhone UBpCE running the latest UBports (non-factory) image started flashing while browsing reddit. Not sure what triggered it, but it may have been rotated into landscape and immediately back into portrait.
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> For future reference, how do I pull a log?
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> Forgot to mention that I'm on the stable channel.
<ubptgbot> kkeijzer was added by: kkeijzer
<ubptgbot> smkaisar was added by: smkaisar
<ubptgbot> Narendramlik was added by: Narendramlik
<ubptgbot> <Narendramlik> Any one have note 7 pro ubuntu touch port rim
<ubptgbot> <Narendramlik> Rom
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> @zoomer296 [<reply to media>], Looks like a horror movie (oh my eyes)
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Q0bJGcDa.webp
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I removed it. Strobe is very harmful to people with epilepsy. Also, I am not sure that posting large movies is helpful
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Stereofont [I removed it. Strobe is very harmful to people with epilepsy. Also, I am not sur …], As long as you post it with a warning that theres a lot of flashing you should be alirght
<ubptgbot> svdp2021 was added by: svdp2021
<ubptgbot> <ma ma> hey everyone, does anyone know if there is contact to https://www.shiftphones.com/ ?? they do kind of the same as fairphone and state that they are using shiftOS  (android 8)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @ma ma [hey everyone, does anyone know if there is contact to https://www.shiftphones.co …], No but its a good opportunity, will write them an email :)
<ubptgbot> <ma ma> nice one! thanks! i made a knew topic in the forum https://forums.ubports.com/topic/4683/phone-vendor-shiftphone-potential-to-team-up-with-ut
<ubptgbot> <donkeykonger> Hello comrades … I redesigned ubuntu touch in figma, tell me what you think about it? … may be worth removing, correcting or changing something? … thank you in advance … https://www.behance.net/gallery/101483677/Redesign-Ubuntu-Touch
<ubptgbot> <Kaizennn> Looks nice
<ubptgbot> <Kaizennn> Which device is it? Volla?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @donkeykonger [Hello comrades … I redesigned ubuntu touch in figma, tell me what you think about …], I like the overall feeling, though I must admit that an always-visible launcher looks like a waste of space.
<ubptgbot> <Krakakanok> @donkeykonger [Hello comrades … I redesigned ubuntu touch in figma, tell me what you think about …], fantastic ui
<ubptgbot> <donkeykonger> Thank you very much!  … I will consider your opinion) … And I will still refine this project)
<ubptgbot> <donkeykonger> @Kaizennn [Which device is it? Volla?], One plus 6
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @donkeykonger [Hello comrades … I redesigned ubuntu touch in figma, tell me what you think about …], niiiiice
<ubptgbot> <simylight> Guys, how about making a table like that of Linux mints, with donations who donated how much, so we will see progress
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> That's a pretty smart idea   @Kaizennn  ^
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @donkeykonger [Hello comrades … I redesigned ubuntu touch in figma, tell me what you think about …], overall I like it, I agree with Alfred that an always visible launcher feels like wasted space.  I also feel like the toggles might be a bit big and cartoony, maybe shrink them like 5% or possibly a little less cause they are in a UI desi
<ubptgbot> gned for fingers, and maybe make the centers a different color than the background, other than that good job
<ubptgbot> <Narendramlik> Any one have kernal that support  Wifi adaptor supported for note 7 pro??
<ubptgbot> <Narendramlik> Did ubuntu touch support Wifi adaptor ??
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Your device is not supported. Talk to whomever is working on the port, in the porting group instead. UT does not generally include drivers that the android kernel didn't
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Qiangong2 [Can pidgin run on ubports without libertine?], you can package it in a click like this https://gitlab.com/Fusekai/Surfer/ you'll need at least a clickable.json, manifest.json a desktop file and an apparmor file
<ubptgbot> <Kaizennn> @simylight [Guys, how about making a table like that of Linux mints, with donations who dona …], That is great idea but we are lack information yet :) @wayneoutthere
<ubptgbot> <Kaizennn> @simylight [Guys, how about making a table like that of Linux mints, with donations who dona …], [Edit] That is great idea but we are lack of information :) @wayneoutthere
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> "this will improve"
<ubptgbot> <donkeykonger> @wayneoutthere [niiiiice], Thanks ))
<ubptgbot> <Kaizennn> @wayneoutthere ["this will improve"], I can make up numbers if you want ;)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i still think the launcher should be hidden cause we have the short swipe to access it :p
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @donkeykonger [Hello comrades … I redesigned ubuntu touch in figma, tell me what you think about …], Nice
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Fuseteam [i still think the launcher should be hidden cause we have the short swipe to acc …], I still think the launcher AND the drawer should be fully visible because it is apps I am after. 😇
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Neverending story...
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Yeah. I know someone who will not be so happy 😹
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Danfro [I still think the launcher AND the drawer should be fully visible because it is …], eeeeh? no way that would be clunky :P
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> besides whether or not the launcher is hidden apps are always a single swipe away xD
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Add always show option problem solved
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> nah that does add a layer of complexity to it, making it harder to maintain/troubleshoot :P
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> But it's there for desktop
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> recent phones are getting more and more strecthed out screens now
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> horizontal space is expensive on them compared to vertical
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Fuseteam [besides whether or not the launcher is hidden apps are always a single swipe awa …], One needless swipe.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Fuseteam [nah that does add a layer of complexity to it, making it harder to maintain/trou …], True, but I do not think we will cover all usecases without a switch.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Just two different opinions based on different priorities. Qickaccess to apps or a nice view on the background image.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Both right, none wrong.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Current setup is a great compromise. Quick access to some apps (launcher) with as much as possible of the background visible.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @NotKit [horizontal space is expensive on them compared to vertical], Sadly
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> If there was a widget or something where you could pin two or three apps to the homescreen, not the sidebar, I think it would be more usable
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> It just feels like a lot of dead space at the moment
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Or at least an analog clock
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why is it just gnome
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dohbee [why is it just gnome], Wdym
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Also how do you say GNOME
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> guh-nome
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dohbee [guh-nome], Good
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean that behance is clearly the GNOME design in Ubuntu 20.04 with some fakery to make it look sort of reasonable for a phone
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I mean that gnome was meant to be like unity
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> But not unity
<ubptgbot> <Danqok> Hello guys, any OnePlus 3T users here? I would love to ask what is missing in Ubuntu touch port other then fingerprint. Is there difference in Ubuntu support from OnePlus 3?
<ubptgbot> Banthex was added by: Banthex
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @amyosx [But it's there for desktop], cue "ubuntu touch is not a traditional desktop" :P
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Danfro [One needless swipe.], tbh i wouldn't say "needless" per se one swipe too many maybe. my counter argument to that is that it would function the same whether or not an app is open xD and no i'm not gonna say either vision is wrong just stating my view of it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @amyosx [I mean that gnome was meant to be like unity], i wouldn't say that, the gnome guys are not interested in mobile design at all
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Danfro [True, but I do not think we will cover all usecases without a switch.], ohw i do have an idea to cover both without a switch; four words "autostart app" and "launcher modular" … it doesn't have to be LM but tis an example
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Fuseteam [i wouldn't say that, the gnome guys are not interested in mobile design at all], No as in Ubuntu desktop gnome
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> There weird config
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Fuseteam [i wouldn't say that, the gnome guys are not interested in mobile design at all], We wanted always to steer clear of Gnome mainly to the performance in rendering of controls and the claim that QML stuff is better suited for that. We need to minimize CPU cycles to not was te too much energy and at the same time deliver a nice UX
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah was wonder about it ever since screen on time was mentioned
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> so it more into minimizing cpu cycles hmmm
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @amyosx [No as in Ubuntu desktop gnome], that's why i said "i wouldn't say that" unity was made to eventually be convergent gnome is not :P … also unity had the HUD gnome has those ugly header bars
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @amyosx [No as in Ubuntu desktop gnome], [Edit] that's why i said "i wouldn't say that" unity was made to eventually be convergent gnome is not :P … also unity had the HUD gnome has those (ugly) header bars
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Fuseteam [that's why i said "i wouldn't say that" unity was made to eventually be converge …], I hate gnomes ui
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and i like unity's ui
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> or should i say lomiri xD
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> arguing about gnome vs unity (lomiri) is off topic :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> arguing? i don't think we're arguing perse :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> but to be on topic flo mentioned something about cpu cycles and qt
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> That statement is off topic too. ;)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> is it tho we are talking the cpu cycles on ut no?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and come to think of it the gnome thing started due to the ut behence looking like gnome 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it doesn't look like gnome. it is gnome
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Flohack [We wanted always to steer clear of Gnome mainly to the performance in rendering …], this statement is not about ubuntu touch? really? 👀
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know why flo said that
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol how fun
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> guess we'll have to ask him xD
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> People confuse me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not like UBports foundation made any such decisions about the design of Ubuntu on devices, considering it was Canonical creating it
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Fuseteam [this statement is not about ubuntu touch? really? 👀], The statement was: People wanted us to implement more GNOME and we said no, among other reasons was the better performance of QML/Qt stack but I did not create that argument. I just believe in it ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> a lot of the lomiri stack is built on GNOME stuff anyway; it just uses qt/qml for the UI instead of GTK+
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Well people always referred to visuals. AFAIK
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [a lot of the lomiri stack is built on GNOME stuff anyway; it just uses qt/qml fo …], well.....that's interesting
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well people who want gnome can go install pmOS with phosh or something
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Fuseteam [well.....that's interesting], Like network-manager, or you look through https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects you might find other known names ^^
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ohw yeah that's true
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @dohbee [well people who want gnome can go install pmOS with phosh or something], PinePhone-only though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NotKit [PinePhone-only though], other things too. or pureos on librem. or on any phone if they want to deal with the problems of doing so. just because we aren't doing all the work for them to get such things working, doesn't mean they can't do it. it just means that Ubuntu Touch isn't what they want
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Fuseteam [ohw i do have an idea to cover both without a switch; four words "autostart app" …], I remember during earlier stages of this discussion 😉 we already had this idea before. I like it very much. Be autolaunched app LM or Sprint or weather app or music. But I don't think this idea got anywhere. 🤔
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Danfro [I remember during earlier stages of this discussion 😉 we already had this idea …], not yet hehe we need to work out what would be needed for such a "feature" and what can be considered reasonable on a mobile
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i mean unlike on desktop i would think it should be limited to a just one single app set by the user
<ubptgbot> <Alexprox> They did not publish on the blog the Q&A 80
<ubptgbot> <Alexprox> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/cPR0Ib7K.webp
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dohbee [well people who want gnome can go install pmOS with phosh or something], Mobian
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> or manjaro arm :p
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Fuseteam [or manjaro arm :p], Aren't they plasma
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and phosh and lomiri
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Oh cool
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> @donkeykonger [Hello comrades … I redesigned ubuntu touch in figma, tell me what you think about …], Guys, it's just an icon that seems to be one used in GNOME, it's not gnome at all.
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> The design seems quirky, it's true that launcher always on top is a missed opportunity of space. I don't even use the weather app in android or PC xD
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> I would add transparency to the chat bubbles and maybe a wallpaper, that user could change in the settings, and never forget stickers, animated stickers rule
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> But, the video in the weather app rocks. I know it can reduce performance
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> But kicks that feature would kick iOS in the bottom
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> [Edit] But kicks that feature would kick iOS hard, yeah that's sounds less offensive
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> I posted about a problem I was having last night, but apparently the video failed to upload. I will address that real quick.
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> [Edit] that feature would kick iOS hard, yeah that's sounds less offensive
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zoomer296 [I posted about a problem I was having last night, but apparently the video faile …], it was deleted because it's a large video (57.8MB) with no warning about how it might trigger epilipsy attacks
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> @dohbee [it was deleted because it's a large video (57.8MB) with no warning about how it …], Ah. My apologies.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> check that battery connections and everything are all good
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also you might want to ask in @utonpine instead, which is a group specific to ubuntu touch on pine
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> @dohbee [also you might want to ask in @utonpine instead, which is a group specific to ub …], Will do.
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> Also, I mean no offence by this, but a warning the first time would've been helpful. … Thanks for the work you guys are doing.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zoomer296 [Also, I mean no offence by this, but a warning the first time would've been help …], https://t.me/ubports/287929
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> Ah. I missed it because of no @.
<ubptgbot> <b4thed4wn> Is ther a May to block a number in UT?
<ubptgbot> <b4thed4wn> *Way
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's currently no call blocking in UT, no
<ubptgbot> <simylight> @Kaizennn [That is great idea but we are lack of information :) @wayneoutthere], In the sense?
<ubptgbot> <b4thed4wn> Thx
<ubptgbot> <Kaizennn> @simylight [In the sense?], Idk when I create my own foundation for a great cause I would know.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @b4thed4wn [Is ther a May to block a number in UT?], @b4thed4wn There is a non free app named F-Call PRO
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Alexprox [They did not publish on the blog the Q&A 80], I was a little slow this time. It will arrive…
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @zoomer296 [Also, I mean no offence by this, but a warning the first time would've been help …], I removed that post. I didn't limit you in any way. The Welcome room is a good place to ask about any problems you are having
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> @Stereofont [I removed that post. I didn't limit you in any way. The Welcome room is a good p …], I understand why it was removed, and I'm glad it was. There was just a bit of a misunderstanding at first as I didn't realize the initial upload was removed rather than failed. Messages get buried pretty quickly in this room.
#ubports 2020-07-29
<ubptgbot> <matv1> thanks very much for that great Teleports update. Finaly makes my Pinephone that much more usable!
<ubptgbot> ekonindaernan was added by: ekonindaernan
<ubptgbot> bittin1 was added by: bittin1
<ubptgbot> <bittin1> some UBPorts talk in this weeks LUP
<ubptgbot> <bittin1> https://linuxunplugged.com/364
<ubptgbot> <bittin1> 33 minutes in
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @zoomer296 [I understand why it was removed, and I'm glad it was. There was just a bit of a …], They do. The forum is often a better place for a question or very specific advice. There, it can be picked up a week later and threads can develop
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Can a caller blocking be implemented at some point on UT devices ? You can consider it a request feature. I've got this person keeps calling me and I want to block the person without having to change my number. Redirecting to voicemail would do but there's no such option specifically.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @mark alexa [Can a caller blocking be implemented at some point on UT devices ? You can consi …], The carrier may be able to help? I agree that in phone would be good. It has been discussed before. Confinement may be an obstacle? If we could assign ringtones you could select a silent one 😎
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> I searched how my carrier can help, the thing is carrier advice was applicable to Android and iPhones users only. UT is third-party mobile os not supported by major carriers. The only thing they could do is change the number.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Dual SIM is a good way to transition gradually
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> technically it can be probably handled inside telephony-service
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Harassment by phone is a criminal offence of course. Also could get their account closed
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> there is in particular telephony-service-approver
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> if anyone wants to dig into code, that is the relevant function: https://github.com/ubports/telephony-service/blob/xenial/approver/approver.cpp#L425 - it already fetches contact, so probably some kind of flag could be checked to avoid sound/vibration
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If you switched your SIM to Android for a few days and blocked, maybe they would give up?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @mark alexa [Can a caller blocking be implemented at some point on UT devices ? You can consi …], There is a app, but is closed source and unconfined. … I don't know if it works yet because my bq got broken and I didn't purchased it again for my nexus 5 . I don't know if it works on pinephone either. … http://f-call-dev.blogspot.com/
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @mark alexa [Can a caller blocking be implemented at some point on UT devices ? You can consi …], [Edit] There is an app, but is closed source and unconfined. … I don't know if it works yet because my bq got broken and I didn't purchased it again for my nexus 5 . I don't know if it works on pinephone either. … http://f-call-dev.blogspot.co
<ubptgbot> m/
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @NotKit [if anyone wants to dig into code, that is the relevant function: https://github. …], mark perhaps we should file a feature request on this repo? perhaps with the tip Thekit gave, that way we can track it better
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Fuseteam project management is probably a better place
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> actually there's a open issue about it https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/738
<gitbot> ubports issue 738 in ubuntu-touch "Feature Request: Some way to ignore/silence nuisance/unwanted callers (such as custom ringtone per contact)" [Enhancement, Open]
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> project management?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> The one you linked :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah lol
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> let's add the info to it xD
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Guys, silencing the call isn't good enough. The caller needs to be redirected straight to voicemail.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> One step at a time I guess
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> step 1 add your thoughts to the issue you get subscribed to it xD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i am almost tempted to copy paste the link to the code TheKit mentioned 😂
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @mark alexa [Guys, silencing the call isn't good enough. The caller needs to be redirected st …], Silenting without knocking out to the voicemail is good when you just want to pretant you were AFK and didnt silenced them (for your own reason)
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @mark alexa [Guys, silencing the call isn't good enough. The caller needs to be redirected st …], [Edit] Silenting without knocking out to the voicemail is good when you just want to pretend you were AFK and didnt silenced them (for your own reason)
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @mark alexa [Guys, silencing the call isn't good enough. The caller needs to be redirected st …], [Edit] Silencing without knocking out to the voicemail is good when you just want to pretend you were AFK and didnt silenced them (for your own reason)
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @arudy [Silencing without knocking out to the voicemail is good when you just want to pr …], +1
<ubptgbot> <arudy> it's a feature my reason (my privacy) first :)
<ubptgbot> <arudy> if i want to send to voicemail, just clic the red button :)
<ubptgbot> <arudy> [Edit] it's a feature, my reason ,my privacy first :)
<ubptgbot> Mauricio Ardila was added by: Mauricio Ardila
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> There is a paid app
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The one @j2g2rp linked
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Give it a try
<ubptgbot> Dmitriy was added by: Dmitriy
<ubptgbot> <Dmitriy> How hard would it be to add ath9k usb-wifi adapters support ? Assuming that Android 3.x kernel is available ? Or where can I find halium-enabled kernels. Let's say device is `nexus 5` or `xiaomi x4 santoni`
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Dmitriy [How hard would it be to add ath9k usb-wifi adapters support ? Assuming that Andr …], Here for N5 (note that this is Halium 7.1 kernel which is not yet released to public) https://github.com/ubports/android_kernel_lge_hammerhead/tree/halium-7.1
<ubptgbot> <Danqok> https://github.com/ubports-santoni
<ubptgbot> <anpok> @ma ma [hey everyone, does anyone know if there is contact to https://www.shiftphones.co …], We received a few dev devices.. @NotKit had ut running to some degree
<ubptgbot> <Dmitriy> @Flohack [Here for N5 (note that this is Halium 7.1 kernel which is not yet released to pu …], So it is matter of editing config file, run `make_defconfig.sh` and it should spit up new kernel which I should replace with my TWRP ?
<ubptgbot> <anpok> So yeah there is contact..we are looking forward to their upcoming hardware..
<ubptgbot> <gischpelino> I think call blocking on UT is a must have. *Feature request*
<ubptgbot> <Dmitriy> @Danqok [https://github.com/ubports-santoni], Do you have by chance also kernel for Xiaomi Kenzo/Kate ? (Ideally with halium support)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Dmitriy [So it is matter of editing config file, run make_defconfig.sh and it should spit …], No, you need to run mka halium-boot from top level folder (after setting up the whole tree correctly). Android builds are a bit different than ordinary Linux kernel make
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> because boot.img contains kernel + initrd stuff that brings up the rootfs
<ubptgbot> <Danqok> https://github.com/sailfishos-kenzo but sailfish is using libhybris, not halium
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @gischpelino [I think call blocking on UT is a must have. *Feature request*], please comment about it here https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/738
<gitbot> ubports issue 738 in ubuntu-touch "Feature Request: Some way to ignore/silence nuisance/unwanted callers (such as custom ringtone per contact)" [Enhancement, Open]
<ubptgbot> <Danqok> @Dmitriy [Do you have by chance also kernel for Xiaomi Kenzo/Kate ? (Ideally with halium s …], I own kate device (currently broken display), was trying porting before, but not many things worked. My repos: https://github.com/dano6
<ubptgbot> <Danqok> I dont know about anybody else working on it
<ubptgbot> <ma ma> @anpok [We received a few dev devices.. @NotKit had ut running to some degree], ah okay, thanks for answer! so there was a contact to shiftphone before. there also is a topic in the UBports forum/general on this.
<ubptgbot> <Dmitriy> @Danqok [I own kate device (currently broken display), was trying porting before, but not …], Understood, thank you!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> after hearing more about /e/ and some services they offer i wonder if the /e/ foundation and the ubports foundation can also collaborate to a certain degree
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] after hearing more about /e/ and some services they offer to users i wonder if the /e/ foundation and the ubports foundation can also collaborate to a certain degree
<ubptgbot> <anpok> The main dev is from austria.. maybe Flo already knows him
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @anpok [The main dev is from austria.. maybe Flo already knows him], Wut? No
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Let me get in touch with him 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i thought it was estonia
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> @gischpelino [I think call blocking on UT is a must have. *Feature request*], I do agree! Perhaps it’s possible to block incoming calls from specific numbers using a key sequence on the dialler as temporary workaround                                  , (ex: *#31+16784534*...) But I’m unable to find those keys on the web...
<ubptgbot> <gischpelino> @Steve Kueffer [I do agree! Perhaps it’s possible to block incoming calls from specific numbers …], that one does not show your number to recipient. … Maybe tis helps, search web for 'gsm service codes'. … http://www.borgus.net/gsmkode.htm
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> @gischpelino [that one does not show your number to recipient. … Maybe tis helps, search web for …], Oh great Thank you. That’s what I was looking for. Unfortunately there’s no key to bar a specific number...
<devrtz> 1/quit
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [i thought it was estonia], Confirmed he is Austrian 😆
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> One thing I've noticed with Ubuntu Touch during my time using it is that for an OS designed with phablets in mind, a lot of its controls are placed out of reach. … Is there any way we could get a back gesture on the bottom-right edge?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> then here's the question to you: what could be used as a back gesture?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> throwing the phone
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the idea of a way to "go back" has been discussed a couple of times but so far there has been no idea how to do it in the design in the os
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> shaking the phone has been mentioned yes but no verdict on that iirc xD
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, i mean like throwing your phone into a volcano
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> go back, whence ye came, infernal beast
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I believe it's called a "yeet" nowadays
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @UniversalSuperBox [I believe it's called a "yeet" nowadays], YEEEEEEETTTT THOSE 'NADES
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @UniversalSuperBox [I believe it's called a "yeet" nowadays], [Edit] YEEEEEEETTTT THOSE 'NADES BOOOYYYYYSSSSS
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> - my friend when we play PUBG
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Fuseteam [shaking the phone has been mentioned yes but no verdict on that iirc xD], Now that I see rotation sensor is working how about a 90° rotate along z axis (the exis that goes along the long side of the device)? That would feel quite natural
<ubptgbot> iifraz was added by: iifraz
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Fuseteam [the idea of a way to "go back" has been discussed a couple of times but so far t …], there is many diffrent ways of going back, within app, and within os navigation
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> so are we talking of within app - if we implement a second shortcut for the page navigation, this would perhaps only work with qml apps, maybe only ones using our toolkit
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> but if tracking app, and window navigation, you would need tracking of every movement
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> a 'chain' of navigation
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> but what do you do when hitting back after opening app? close it? navigate to blank screen, previous app?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [so are we talking of within app - if we implement a second shortcut for the page …], it would have to be implemented in a way that synthesizes the "back" keypress
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> then you have the idea of back within the browser
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> erg, then i remember when chrome desktop linked 'backspace' to back...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That is implemented in morph-browser as well
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> if you hit backspace a few times while editing text, it went to the previous page
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That was more a case of your cursor leaving the text field
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But yes, does exist.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> so bad, happened many times on fill out forms for stuff
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> of course our gov stuff didnt implement properly - quote at the top said not to use the browsers navigation... or all work lost
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah computers are bad
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> i think apps handling it per app is good for now
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> rather that then something that works diffrently in diffrent situations, or not at all in some
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> but maybe there could be a uuitk hack that moves the header bar?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> not offically of course
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's a bunch of c++ and stuff
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> would be an ugly mess
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> because most apps also have something else linked to the osk
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Flohack [Now that I see rotation sensor is working how about a 90° rotate along z axis (t …], could work why not? xD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @mateosalta [there is many diffrent ways of going back, within app, and within os navigation], and then there's that aspect
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> tldr; is a not so easy to implement
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> especially across different form factors
<ubptgbot> yatman7117 was added by: yatman7117
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @mateosalta [i think apps handling it per app is good for now], actually this is a good point
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> like say teleports could have it's own bottom swipe(which is currently unused) that includes a way to go back while that doesn't apply to morph
<ubptgbot> <iifraz> Does Ubuntu Touch work on Redmi Note 8 Pro
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the only devices where it works in at devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> DanielS79 was added by: DanielS79
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> any other devices will have to be ported by owners of the device in question
<ubptgbot> <iifraz> 🙂 thx
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> (Photo, 371x237) https://irc.ubports.com/9UAovJbU.png
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> this deffo feels better worded now haha
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> still a bit wordy but better
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Fuseteam [<reply to media>], Great message!
#ubports 2020-07-30
<ubptgbot> <XivH7> Hello guys
<ubptgbot> <XivH7> I'm here for a while now, since the Q&A 79
<ubptgbot> <XivH7> I really like the idea of the Ubuntu touch, even though I can't really use it
<ubptgbot> <XivH7> I don't know anything about development, but it's nice to read all your discussions about it
<ubptgbot> <XivH7> And that's it, just wanted to interact a little bit here lol
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Haha glad to have you here then
<ubptgbot> <Silvershock> Just got my PinePhone! The box says Community Edition, the insert says Braveheart Edition and the back of the phone says UBports Edition, lol. Place your bets!
<ubptgbot> <Silvershock> Now, I assume the best place to start is yon wiki?
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> @Silvershock [Just got my PinePhone! The box says Community Edition, the insert says Bravehear …], you actually have two of those letters
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> one said braveheart and another said ce
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> i assume they did that to get rid of the wasted letters at the factory
<ubptgbot> <Silvershock> I don't see a second one, but it doesn't bother me so long as it works
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> funny enough the unit i got sent had none of the thanks letter, just only pinephone, usb-c cable and pinetime :)
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> @Silvershock [I don't see a second one, but it doesn't bother me so long as it works], btw, ubuntu touch is currently lying to you about the device model, so don't ask in the forum why you have a CE but the phone is named 1.1
<ubptgbot> <Silvershock> okies
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> currently other distros already know how to deal with detecting device model, but ubuntu touch can't
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> i hope that fixed soon by the way
<ubptgbot> <Silvershock> What distro is currently the most popular?
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> mobian and this
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> but also there is currently arch linux arm for those wants to go bleeding edge
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> anyway, i invite you to join t.me/pinephone, it's the official pinephone group from pine64
<ubptgbot> <Silvershock> will do!
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hey! Are there some UBports stickers available somewhere?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I'd like to put one on my laptop c:
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I think the second or the third sponser option on patreon has em
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @PhoenixLandPirate [I think the second or the third sponser option on patreon has em], Right, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> (Photo, 1080x2340) https://irc.ubports.com/XQfpG70i.png
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mrcyjanek [Right, thanks!], You're welcome! :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @XivH7 [I really like the idea of the Ubuntu touch, even though I can't really use it], Not able to get a suitable device?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Silvershock [Now, I assume the best place to start is yon wiki?], Join the new to Pinephone group, linked in the pinned message
<ubptgbot> <XivH7> @Stereofont [Not able to get a suitable device?], Yeah, I have a Redmi Note 7 and I don't have money to spend on a device just for testing (even an older one like the Nexus 5)
<ubptgbot> <XivH7> I have an old moto G5s but it's not supported yet, just like my main phone
<ubptgbot> <XivH7> I'd love to be able to work on the port of UB for these devices, but I done even know where to start
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I suppose the only hope is to swap the G5s with a friend
<ubptgbot> Alberto Santiago was added by: Alberto Santiago
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> After a week of enjoying my OP6 with UBports, it started to act up a bit, particularly with wifi and mobile data connection. I usually solved this by doing a complete reboot, but the last few times the phone would only reboot into UBports with screen at max brightness and then shortly turn itself off. The battery is at over 90% and I
<ubptgbot> am able to ssh into the phone, just like before, but the screen remains off. … Any suggestions?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> A very new port. Are you in conversation with the porter(s)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Alexprox [They did not publish on the blog the Q&A 80], The blog and audio versions of Ubuntu Touch Q&A 80 are available now. … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blogs-news-1/post/ubuntu-touch-q-a-80-3712 … #UBports #UbuntuTouch #UBportsQandA #Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @XivH7 [I'd love to be able to work on the port of UB for these devices, but I done even …], docs.halium.org is the recommended place to start
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> And for halium 9 check my wiki c: https://github.com/MrCyjaneK/Halium9-Docs/wiki/Build-Halium
<ubptgbot> <Alexprox> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/cdBgYSn6.webp
<ubptgbot> <gischpelino> @Stereofont [The blog and audio versions of Ubuntu Touch Q&A 80 are available now. … https://u …], thanks
<ubptgbot> <blacknightmoon> Fwd from blacknightmoon: Pi is a new digital currency developed by Stanford PhDs, with over 6 million members worldwide. To claim your Pi, follow this link https://minepi.com/rahif37 and use my username (rahif37) as your invitation code.
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> is that a spam+scam?
<ubptgbot> <thebenius> Yes
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> It happens a lot in Telegram recently
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Why tho
<ubptgbot> <thebenius> This is someone trying to gain money. By inviting people.
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> what's the point to mine a worthless currency
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> without a value to trade
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> it technically has some value i guess
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> rather wait for mining a filecoin for IPFS is worthful than calculating pi
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> [Edit] rather wait to mine filecoin for IPFS is worth than calculating pi
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> pi is fun tho hehe
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [pi is fun tho hehe], yeah
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> wait ipfs has a crypto?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [wait ipfs has a crypto?], has but doesn't ipo or implemented yet
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> only in concept stage
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> interesting
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> aka no news at all
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> speaking of ipfs i wonder what is neccesary for a browser like morph to support a protocol like ipfs
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> it said it's used for sharing memory to other peers who use IPFS and use it for maintaining its availiability
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yeah some incentive is needed to host things like that
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [speaking of ipfs i wonder what is neccesary for a browser like morph to support …], kind of, but no need in this moment IMO
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> kind of? what kind of requirement is that 😂
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> monkey scripts/extensions support is a bit important than ipfs
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> extensions huh
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> wait isn't moneyscript just javascript?
<ubptgbot> <twilipi> @Fuseteam [wait isn't moneyscript just javascript?], I mean greasemonkey/tempermonkey
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmmmmm
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> either way qtwebengine is based on chromium so i guess extensions can just be enabled when the hurdles has been cleared i suppose
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> tis probably more complicated then that
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] tis probably more complicated then that fwiw
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yeah just looked it up monkeyscript is just javascript. tempermonkey is just a userscript manager
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> one could probably just create a webapp with a userscript for a particular site
<ubptgbot> Michael Nielsen was added by: Michael Nielsen
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the youtube webapp is probably a good example 💭
<ubptgbot> <Abhishek> snap is secure as software center in ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <Abhishek> ??
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> eh? what do you mean?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the software center is an store, snap is a package 👀
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and neither are on ubuntu touch 👀
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Abhishek [snap is secure as software center in ubuntu], this group is about https://ubuntu-touch.io not UBuntu on PCs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Abhishek [snap is secure as software center in ubuntu], [Edit] this group is about https://ubuntu-touch.io not Ubuntu on PCs
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> How can I start anbox if it is not running? … ``` anbox-tool status … Kernel: OK … System: OK … Enabled: YES … Running: NO```
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Can you try: … anbox-tool enable
<Jacki> pardobn
<Jacki> some?
#ubports 2020-07-31
<ubptgbot> <simylight> Thanks for update teleports brothers and sisters😍
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> @Fuseteam [then here's the question to you: what could be used as a back gesture?], Swipe from right.  … Like the app switcher gesture, but the bottom few centimeters function as a back gesture.
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> And it should move to just above the keyboard if possible, so it won't interfere with gesture typing when it's inevitably available.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @zoomer296 [And it should move to just above the keyboard if possible, so it won't interfere …], OSK covers around 50% of the screen. In many apps above the OSK will be list items with a swipe action. Having a swipe-back above the OSK would reduce app swipe space to maybe 1/3 of the screen.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Try Timer app from OpenStore. I implemented a swipe to back in the header for testing and feedback purposes. This might give you a feeling for swipe backs.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> From all discussions we had regarding this, making a footer (not header) with a swipe area still soinds like the best idea to me so far. For phones. Not sure about tablets.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> But this discussion does not belong here in this depth.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mymike00 [How can I start anbox if it is not running? …  anbox-tool status … Kernel: OK … System …], Easiest is restart :)
<ubptgbot> Curtis Jiles was added by: Curtis Jiles
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Flohack [Easiest is restart :)], You mean phone reboot? I ended up updating anbox, and that started it too...
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @trainailleur [Can you try: … anbox-tool enable], Well, that one specifically is for enabling, and my anbox is already enabled... I'd expect sonething like anbox-tool start...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mymike00 [Well, that one specifically is for enabling, and my anbox is already enabled... …], Yeah sorry there is no start command yet I think
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> ok, thanks for the confirm
<ubptgbot> <livrecinq> May we have a switch somewhere to disable authentication at Terminal launch ou UT ?
<ubptgbot> <livrecinq> [Edit] May we have a switch somewhere to disable authentication at Terminal launch (on UT) ?
<ubptgbot> <livrecinq> [Edit] May we have a switch somewhere (in UI) to disable authentication at Terminal launch (on UT) ?
<ubptgbot> Nahaprasaath was added by: Nahaprasaath
<ubptgbot> <Nahaprasaath> Hi
<ubptgbot> <Nahaprasaath> Is any possibility there to get Ubuntu touch in ZTE N9130 model
<ubptgbot> Deathmist1337 was added by: Deathmist1337
<ubptgbot> holy_slav was added by: holy_slav
<ubptgbot> <KaiLoveLinux> Welcome
<ubptgbot> <Deathmist1337> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1521 anyone else experiencing this on recent UT builds?
<gitbot> ubports issue 1521 in ubuntu-touch "Camera app freezes when recording video" [Open]
<ubptgbot> <KaiLoveLinux> @Nahaprasaath [Is any possibility there to get Ubuntu touch in ZTE N9130 model], If it isn't in the supported devices, I would not assume so
<ubptgbot> <KaiLoveLinux> @Deathmist1337 [https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1521 anyone else experiencing thi …], Not personally but then again I run an emulated version of UBPorts as I dont own a phone
<gitbot> ubports issue 1521 in ubuntu-touch "Camera app freezes when recording video" [Open]
<ubptgbot> Theresa Perez was added by: Theresa Perez
<ubptgbot> <Alberto Santiago> @KaiLoveLinux [Not personally but then again I run an emulated version of UBPorts as I dont own …], do you use QEMU to emulate?
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> @Deathmist1337 [https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1521 anyone else experiencing thi …], yes me too
<gitbot> ubports issue 1521 in ubuntu-touch "Camera app freezes when recording video" [Open]
<ubptgbot> Jonas was added by: Jonas
<ubptgbot> Thomas Priest was added by: Thomas Priest
<ubptgbot> Susan Wood was added by: Susan Wood
<ubptgbot> Yuri Menini was added by: Yuri Menini
<ubptgbot> <Yuri Menini> How do I install the system? Do I need to create a custom boot.img file?
<ubptgbot> <Yuri Menini> Or do I just need system.img to do the installation? I was thinking about starting a project with the Motorola XT 925.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> every device must have a custom image built for it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> starting with building halium for the device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if there's a lineageos 14.1 or 16.0 port for it, then that would be the place to start
<ubptgbot> <Yuri Menini> Halium? Ok. But regarding the drivers, will I be able to use the ones that were in the custom rom?
<ubptgbot> <Yuri Menini> I am also thinking about putting the Vulcan libraries.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can only use the kernel that came with the device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably it's too old though if it's an android 4.0 device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want to get upstream linux kernel working, you might want to look at postmarketOS instead, as mainlining devices is their forté
<ubptgbot> <Yuri Menini> No, his community is still very active, so there are some images with Android 6.0
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it doesn't matter, as it still only has the kernel that came with android 4.0.2
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so probably linux 3.0
<ubptgbot> <Yuri Menini> @dohbee [you can only use the kernel that came with the device], I see, I'll see if I can make some changes while I build the ROM, anything I come here to ask.
<ubptgbot> <Yuri Menini> ✌️
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you should ask in https://t.me/halium instead :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and see https://docs.halium.org
<ubptgbot> <Yuri Menini> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/FRG0XZTd.png
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> When thats fixed xd
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> use the webapp that changes the user-agent instead
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> Like what webapp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the one in openstore
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> Tryed a few but there all not working
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> P pop ⁰0pp0⁰ op p⁰
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> What app you mean some goodones
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Jeroen Bozz [Like what webapp], Webapp Creator - https://open-store.io/app/webapp-creator.jujuyeh
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> https://open-store.io/app/alefnode.whatsweb
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Jeroen Bozz [Tryed a few but there all not working], https://open-store.io/app/alefnode.whatsweb
<ubptgbot> <Yuri Menini> WhatsApp developers are a little stingy. I usually use Keybase instead of WhatsApp.
<ubptgbot> <kipters> @Yuri Menini [WhatsApp developers are a little stingy. I usually use Keybase instead of WhatsA …], keybase is now zoom though
<ubptgbot> <hadrianweb> @TotalSonic [https://open-store.io/app/alefnode.whatsweb], If you have any trouble with this app please report me
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> its not working
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> have too zoom out abit too read  the ir  … screen going on and off   real fast  …  did mange too  login but touch screen or switching chats is not responding
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> pinephone also get really slow
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> @Yuri Menini [WhatsApp developers are a little stingy. I usually use Keybase instead of WhatsA …], me too
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> @kipters [keybase is now zoom though], the problem with zoom is that is widely used, and not everything is encrypted. In keybase all is encrypted, and a is teambased app
<ubptgbot> <kipters> @TacoBarz [the problem with zoom is that is widely used, and not everything is encrypted. I …], what I meant is that zoom acquired keybase
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jeroen Bozz [pinephone also get really slow], which specific image are you running on your device?
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> Zoom in what I read, is that they are supporting keybase to incorporate the encrytion to their app, but keybase is not touched by them. End of my spam
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> @dohbee [which specific image are you running on your device?], 120
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jeroen Bozz [120], what channel? or did you download something from CI and flash it manually?
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> devel
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> just update via update
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok. hmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well the flickering is i think a problem with qtwebengine and having the GPU accel enabled, perhaps
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> 120 devel not  good then
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> https://twitter.com/Mariogrip/status/1288957590664249344he was teasing about   gpu but how to do it he not say
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Dalton helps building a Gameboy. Watch and enjoy ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Fwd from NerdZoom Media: Live. Jetzt. https://youtu.be/Bq1gBNtz9TQ Wir bauen einen Game Boy :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> er ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in german too apparently
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> No in English ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Because Dalton ^^
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> rodney is 120 devel not good??
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is devel. it is fine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want something a bit more stable then switch to the rc or stable channel instead
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> whatsapp doesn't support UT though. if there's a problem with their website in morph browser, it might be best to contact them and complain how they don't support ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> `like too use firefox  not some google based webbrowser … for now morp have to do
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you're also welcome to go convince firefox devs to implement responsive UI so that it's more suitable for phones/tablets running Ubuntu Touch and such :)
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> how big compeny ]
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> But posh  use firefox desktop    its not perfect  but its working
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I think someone should make a click though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> go for it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and good luck
#ubports 2020-08-01
<ubptgbot> <anibyl> @Flohack Hi, I submitted a PR to update Pinephone info (devices.ubuntu-touch.io). Could you please review and prob approve it? … There are also some PRs from other people, just so you know. … https://gitlab.com/ubports/infrastructure/devices.ubuntu-touch.io/-/merge_requests
<ubptgbot> grimdevelopment was added by: grimdevelopment
<ubptgbot> vova_ru was added by: vova_ru
<ubptgbot> chipolino chipolino was added by: chipolino chipolino
<ubptgbot> <chipolino chipolino> Привет всем
<ubptgbot> <TenEleven> Where I can find UT updates changelog?
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> @Flohack [Live. Jetzt. https://youtu.be/Bq1gBNtz9TQ Wir bauen einen Game Boy :)], OH, I missed this live!
<ubptgbot> Paul JL was added by: Paul JL
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> Because I'm tired of dealing with the tech giants, I'm looking to go in a different direction. Is there someone out there who can tell me about the Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> why don't you join the today's Q&A
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TZafLis-fE
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> You'll get a lot of information
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @anibyl [@Flohack Hi, I submitted a PR to update Pinephone info (devices.ubuntu-touch.io) …], Will do
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TenEleven [Where I can find UT updates changelog?], We dont to changelogs for daily devel updates, you will get one with the next stable update
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> Thank you Barz!
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> @Paul JL [Thank you Barz!], No problem Paul
<ubptgbot> <TenEleven> @Flohack [We dont to changelogs for daily devel updates, you will get one with the next st …], Thanks … I think detailed devel updates descriptions are also quite important and usefull. … And how I can get stable updates changelog?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TenEleven [Thanks … I think detailed devel updates descriptions are also quite important and …], We have over 450 repos. You are invited to track all commits and make a sensible changelog each day. Sorry that wint happen with a handful of fulltime devs only
<ubptgbot> <TenEleven> @Flohack [We have over 450 repos. You are invited to track all commits and make a sensible …], I've always thought the author of the commit can describe committed changes better than anybody. And perhaps he even should do it. … To write a script for summing up all changes each day, doesn't look like a big deal, I can help with it. … I s
<ubptgbot> uppose I'm missing some particular features of the project, which make compiling the changelog a challenging task.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TenEleven [I've always thought the author of the commit can describe committed changes bett …], Well you can automate it, but I fear the authors dont describe all stuff so clearly that it really makes sense to the end users. And enforcing this is not what we want to do. A devel image is mostly for developers, its ok to use their language
<ubptgbot> s. If you use devel you kinda have to accept this
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> I'm not a dev...I don't even have any programming skills. Will I have trouble with one of these phones.
<ubptgbot> <bettehem> No you don't need to be a programmer to use ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @Paul JL [I'm not a dev...I don't even have any programming skills. Will I have trouble wi …], not at all, my 90 year old grand mother can use it with a little tutoring on the gestures
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> @Shakendo [not at all, my 90 year old grand mother can use it with a little tutoring on the …], Since I'm only 64 I've still got a chance. 🤘😎
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> well Id like to think if a 90 year old woman who can barely use technology can use it, anyone can
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> my 7 year old daughter can also use it, she frequently takes my UT phone and plays games on it
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> @Shakendo [my 7 year old daughter can also use it, she frequently takes my UT phone and pla …], oh...
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @TenEleven [I've always thought the author of the commit can describe committed changes bett …], I think writing a script to gather changes would be a good thing to start from
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @NotKit [I think writing a script to gather changes would be a good thing to start from], Someone started on this already. Also, I dislike it because it will put more stress on the developers. They might check in things with "Fixed x" but then it turns out it does not work or needs a revert. Thats all work in progress. So when people read
<ubptgbot>  that something has been fixed and then it does not work still, they will get disappointed, impatient and rude. I have seen this in many places: "Dark Mode WHEEEN!" cries for example. … You have to manage expectations. Its human behaviour, the moment you are totally open and transparent will be the moment when you become most vulnerable
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> having an overview of what is going on in the repos is different from having official changelog
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @NotKit [having an overview of what is going on in the repos is different from having off …], Well @myii suggested semantic-release one day and I remember someone set this up already. But it requires super-precise commit messages and I dont see this happen for the hobby contributors. Even our core stuff does weird commit messages ;)
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Commit 1, … Commit 1 + Minor change … Commit 1 + Minor change 2
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> 😃
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> I remember in Canonical days there were announcements like "X landed" or something like that. I for one liked that, it gave a sense of what was going on, but of course nobody would expect to see it immediately, with luck it would show up in some future OTA
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> Of course we get something similar in the Q&A sessions.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @wagafo [I remember in Canonical days there were announcements like "X landed" or somethi …], With more power over developers and QA people I could establish this regime, but then they would all run away. I would refuse most PRs since they are below documentation quality (Not talking about implementation quality thats mostly ok). I could
<ubptgbot> not get anything done for myself if apply rules from my workplace. This you can do with 9-to-5 workers that need money for their living :) But not for someone who squeezes out his free time for no money
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> @Flohack [With more power over developers and QA people I could establish this regime, but …], Yes, I understand.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> HMm I am thinking about doing an online course "How to review right" :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Maybe some people would join
<ikmaak> i would love to see that course
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> what is IRC bridge ? it means a gateway to irc chat?
<ikmaak> i think so, as i'm on irc
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> irc over telegram?
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> like a proxy server?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> irc connected with telegram
<ikmaak> here you all are ubptgbot
<ubptgbot> <Janith96> oh ok
<ikmaak> but anyway, a course about doing reviews would be very welcome
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ok will se if I can put together something
<ikmaak> \o/
<ubptgbot> Sheri Davis was added by: Sheri Davis
<ubptgbot> Dimaty562 was added by: Dimaty562
<ubptgbot> <Dimaty562> (https://github.com/dimaty562/proprietary_vendor_leeco, https://github.com/dimaty562/device_leeco_s2, https://github.com/dimaty562/android_kernel_leeco_msm8976)  … make systemimage … [ 66% 2/3] glob device/leeco/s2/overlay/**/* … ninja: error: '/home/nikiforovd17/halium/out/soong/host/linux-x86/framework/turbine.jar', needed by '/home/n
<ubptgbot> ikiforovd17/halium/out/soong/.intermediates/libcore/core-oj/android_common/turbine/core-oj.jar', missing and no known rule to make it … 12:50:38 ninja failed with: exit status 1 … build/make/core/main.mk:21: recipe for target 'run_soong_ui' failed … make: *** [run_soong_ui] Error 1
<ubptgbot> <Dimaty562> [Edit] (https://github.com/dimaty562/proprietary_vendor_leeco, https://github.com/dimaty562/device_leeco_s2, https://github.com/dimaty562/android_kernel_leeco_msm8976)  … make systemimage … [ 66% 2/3] glob device/leeco/s2/overlay/**/* … ninja: error: '/home/nikiforovd17/halium/out/soong/host/linux-x86/framework/turbine.jar', needed by '
<ubptgbot> /home/nikiforovd17/halium/out/soong/.intermediates/libcore/core-oj/android_common/turbine/core-oj.jar', missing and no known rule to make it … 12:50:38 ninja failed with: exit status 1 … build/make/core/main.mk:21: recipe for target 'run_soong_ui' failed … make: *** [run_soong_ui] Error 1 … I am building Halium
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Dimaty562 [(https://github.com/dimaty562/proprietary_vendor_leeco, https://github.com/dimat …], https://t.me/halium is the group for halium questions
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TZafLis-fE … We're live!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Have to start manually
<ubptgbot> <Michael Nielsen> (Photo, 530x695) https://irc.ubports.com/fmjb9oq8.png
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> Dalton you mean open up ubport
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> Or some thing
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> Florian ftw
<ubptgbot> <SomebodyGreen> @iifraz [Does Ubuntu Touch work on Redmi Note 8 Pro], There isn't LineageOS ROM for this smartphone yet 😢
<ubptgbot> <SomebodyGreen> @iifraz [Does Ubuntu Touch work on Redmi Note 8 Pro], [Edit] There is not even LineageOS ROM for this smartphone yet 😢
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> s/copywrite/scribe/
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [s/copywrite/scribe/], I understood copyright first lol
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> If you want to help with testing the testing tool msg me or @neothethird
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> like qt 5.12
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm not sure there's any way to disable animations or such in qml
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox hardware video decode is missing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> We should probably make a `ubuntu-touch-16.04-wayland` framework that's only on pinephone/pi/etc… things that use wayland client, so people can package wayland-only apps and not have them show up in openstore on mirclient-only devices too
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's a good idea
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If anyone would just like to have a chat, find us at the unrecorded audio/video afterparty: https://whereby.com/ubports-chat
<ubptgbot> <FJW_Schnettler> I think it would be good a  better to using BT and camera features. Otherwise everything very well!  … I'm using Sony X X ... 🙂
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Flohack [Well @myii suggested semantic-release one day and I remember someone set this up …], Fix [curse word] is a fav of mine in priv projects
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @amyosx [Fix [curse word] is a fav of mine in priv projects], lol
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> Are there any alternative to anbox
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, there's no other way to run android apps on ut
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ut is not an android rom
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> @dohbee [ut is not an android rom], Ik
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> There was an alt for PCs which worked only on Wayland, but on phones I don't think so
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> Just asked
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> Maybe aliendalvik
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> isn't that proprietary and for sailfish only?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess if you wanted to try to get SPURV working or something you could
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> CLOSED SOURCE BAD
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i doubt it will solve whatever issue you're having with anbox
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> As someone with only 1 proprietary app
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Twitter
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Cause proprietary client better than pwa or twidere
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> What issue are you having exactly? Maybe someone will help you
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> On anbox
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amyosx [Cause proprietary client better than pwa or twidere], no need to go off topic :)
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Sorry
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> Anbox's problem is u can't have acces to camera etc
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> You can do adb shell
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> Wur
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> Wut
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> Using camera in apps snapchat etc.
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> [Edit] I mean using camera in apps snapchat etc.
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Yup
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Open terminal
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> adb shell
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> pm list packages
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Find the package
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Grant access
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> Rlly thx!!
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> You need to Google how to grant access to a package
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Because idk how
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> But Anbox itself doesn't have camera hw mapped
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Didn't know
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Dont tell ppl things that are not true, thx
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> It wasn't on purpose? I was just telling how to grant permissions
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Manually
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> @NotKit [But Anbox itself doesn't have camera hw mapped], Oh thats what i afraid of
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TigranKhachatryan [It wasn't on purpose? I was just telling how to grant permissions], yes, that works in normal android; don't assume such things will work in anbox
#ubports 2020-08-02
<ubptgbot> <vova_ru> (Photo, 1242x610) https://irc.ubports.com/WGZPbbJE.png @quinn_fxTraders                                                         @quinn_fxTraders                                                           @quinn_fxtraders
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @UniversalSuperBox Spam
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Shakendo [@UniversalSuperBox Spam], got
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/jXFPY0cF.webp
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> thank you
<ubptgbot> Saifu_sunb was added by: Saifu_sunb
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> halium needs android 5, 7, or 9 right?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @amyosx [halium needs android 5, 7, or 9 right?], More specifically 5.1, 7.1 or 9 yes
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> damn
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> i found a tv stick, but latest rom is 4.4
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> lol
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Why you want to have it on a TV stick 😆
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> because i can
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Hmm too theoretical 😆
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> it hasnt got anything better
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> ive already had to do wifi antenna mods xD
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> so the sd card dlot is now the anenna lmao
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> [Edit] so the sd card slot is now the antenna lmao
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> i might mmove it to the second micro usb port, the one which is just power and no otg
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> its an mk808b lol
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> maybe postmarketos or debian might be better
<ubptgbot> <theare27> If a server has been changed and now has a different fingerprint, how would one clear UT's memory of the previous server?
<ubptgbot> Lourdes Jamison was added by: Lourdes Jamison
<ubptgbot> Mark janah was added by: Mark janah
<ubptgbot> <b4thed4wn> @theare27 [If a server has been changed and now has a different fingerprint, how would one …], ssh-keygen -R 10.0.0.9
<ubptgbot> <b4thed4wn> Change ep to Nour server ip
<ubptgbot> <b4thed4wn> Change ip to your server ip
<ubptgbot> <theare27> No, sorry not talking web type server. In this case a Matrix server. Server has been replaced, all my other matrix clients can see it, but I think UT is keeping hold of the identity of the old server and won't connect to the new one … Have completely reinstalled FluffyChat and wiped it's config directory but that didn't help
<ubptgbot> <theare27> Might be more an SSL certificate thing? Does ithe system cache ones it's seen before?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm pretty sure it's not "UT" that's the issue, but perhaps just a bug in fluffychat or something
<ubptgbot> <anibyl> @Danfro [Works for calendar. Although only manual sync. There are some apps in OpenStore …], Sorry for the late reply, I had an other OS installed. There's the Accounts section in Settings, when I click Nextcloud there (or any other cloud provider) it just shows a spinner and nothing else happens. Is this a known issue?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @anibyl [Sorry for the late reply, I had an other OS installed. There's the Accounts sect …], what device are you on?
<ubptgbot> <anibyl> @dohbee [what device are you on?], Pinephone.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @anibyl [Pinephone.], online accounts currently doesn't work on pinephone, due to trust prompts not working on wayland. so yes it's a known issue for all accounts in online accounts settings
<ubptgbot> <anibyl> @dohbee [online accounts currently doesn't work on pinephone, due to trust prompts not wo …], Thank you! Do you know where I can watch the issue by any chance? I assume the issue tracker is on Gitlab, not sure tho.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @anibyl [Thank you! Do you know where I can watch the issue by any chance? I assume the i …], https://gitlab.com/ubports/community-ports/pinephone/-/issues/42
<ubptgbot> <anibyl> @dohbee [https://gitlab.com/ubports/community-ports/pinephone/-/issues/42], Thanks again.
<ubptgbot> <theare27> @dohbee [i'm pretty sure it's not "UT" that's the issue, but perhaps just a bug in fluffy …], Possibly, though I think they are still tweaking the replacement server. Still Element on desktop can connect to it but FluffyChat on UT can't. FluffyChat web on desktop again is happy(ish). I'll hang on and see if they finish fixing the server
<ubptgbot> I guess
<ubptgbot> Scott Ehrlich was added by: Scott Ehrlich
<ubptgbot> <Scott Ehrlich> With Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5, what are the options for local/national news push notifications?
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> @Scott Ehrlich [With Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5, what are the options for local/national news pu …], Search for a telegrambot in germany "das erste" has one
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> @Scott Ehrlich [With Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5, what are the options for local/national news pu …], [Edit] Search for a telegrambot. in germany "das erste" has one
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Scott Ehrlich [With Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5, what are the options for local/national news pu …], What would you use on Android?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> you can use Morph + InoReader for example
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Maybe Google news because they crawl all Newsportals and then you can specify the medium and also limit the topics.
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> and read news related with your location
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Are push notification from websites working on morph/it?
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> [Edit] Are push notifications from websites working on morph/ut?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @nanu_c [Are push notifications from websites working on morph/ut?], No I dont think so
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [What would you use on Android?], a lot of news outlets have native apps with push notifications for "breaking" news and such
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [a lot of news outlets have native apps with push notifications for "breaking" ne …], Yeah thats why I am asking, if its only specific to one news site with their own app we wont have this option. However webpage pushes could maybe be a thing one day
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "maybe be a thing one day" though is not an answer the question that was asked. the question was about current options
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> True but as always in UT, current options are sometimes limited. So short answer: No. ;)
<ubptgbot> 90565 B was added by: 90565 B
<ubptgbot> Peter Patoschka was added by: Peter Patoschka
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> hi@all! If i feel like putting my install at risk and want to add vs code or at least codium to my ubports install, can anyone think of a good way to do so?
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> Or speaking more generally, if i would want to install a deb package, what would work? packages for the official ubuntu arm server build?   … can i take from raspberry ubuntu repos? … or is it possible to compile something myself with whats onboard?(fresh install... ut tweak activated r/w) … I really dont feel libertine is for me,
<ubptgbot>  since already setting up a libertine container is causing problems.. and after that i cant get monkey studio ide to run ... … though i actually boot a very capable device with 8-cores.. … (Aquaris BQ m10 FHD)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can install it in libertine, but afaik electron/chromium doesn't work so well
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> make a libertine container, get a deb built for armhf Ubuntu 16.04 and install it inside the libertine container you just created
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> hm... I already tried that with other software... … Even lxterminal seems to have some quirks like a permenantly highlighted line... … other terminals like Konsole or the gnome terminal wont work at all. so i have a hard time believing code will.
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> thus i wanted to install it directly...  shouldnt that also work?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no. Ubuntu Touch is not a traditional linux distro. the rootfs is readonly and updates are image based
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> but i already tweaked it to be RW
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok. that doesn't change how large it is.
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> i am looking at the /etc/apt/ dir now.
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> hm? what do you mean by that?
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> how large it is?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean the rootfs is an image. hence "image based updates"
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> what? code?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is small enough to fit in the cache partition on all the devices and it basically 99.9% full as-is
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> hm..  i got it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> your tablet does not work the same way linux on a PC does
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> like a darn disk image ...
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> i got it.... though it could
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> libertine is the supported way to install x11/cli apps for people who need/want them
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> I already tried libertine. not so much fun i had.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you only tried a couple of terminal apps?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also what release of UT are you actually on? you can check on about page in System Settings
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or `system-image-cli -i` in terminal app
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> as if that wouldnt say enough... I mean be honest, if I read the forums no one seems to be able to get the things up and running they need/want.
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> ah.
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> ok  i'll tell you in a sec.
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> but i think its the latest.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> btw you can use `libertine-launch bash` iirc in terminal app to get a shell as phablet user in the container
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> like said somewhere else, i also tried monkey ide... no luck
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Peter Patoschka [as if that wouldnt say enough... I mean be honest, if I read the forums no one s …], well things like gnome-terminal and konsole may do some extra things that don't work so well when not running under their respective environments
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> xfce-term works better for example
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> I understand that.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know what monkey ide is
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> 👌
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but again, Ubuntu Touch is not a traditional distro; it is not simply "Ubuntu on a phone" but more like "Ubuntu designed for phones"
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> me  neither, didnt run much longer than a sec. after initial settings.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and apps not designed to work on phones/tablets are going to often have problems. particularly when they rely too much on the legacy x11 stuff
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> yep... i understand all that, but if i see guys bootin their switch with ubuntu and doing everything...  … it gives me the creeps when i look at that darn m10 fhd i actually believed to work a charm and would allow me to do everything i want with just a bit of tinkering and unpinning in apt
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> that doesnt seem to work out. and i invested already enough time?
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> do you want one?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well let me know when they're using the switch as a switch with ubuntu running on it
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> looks like brand new with a battery
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> ahm actually they do?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want to just run straight ubuntu on your device you are welcome to, but it is not Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, they pull out the SD card from which Ubuntu was booted, and go back to the OEM Switch OS
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's no different than booting Ubuntu on anything else with an SD card
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> not very problematic looking at speeds and memsizes of todays sd-cards
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can't run breath of the wild in ubuntu on a switch
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> no you cant you just stop hacking in vs code. shut down and pull out that card, boot and run it.
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> which seeems quite nice to me;
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the problem seems to be that you are expecting an old android tablet to somehow be a full fledged PC
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> but back to the point
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> nahahahaanahh.
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> :)
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> old android tablet
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> 2016.
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> 8-cores. pretty capable if you ask me.
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> 64-bit
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> capability does not come from core count
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> hell of tablet still.
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> yeah lets go into details you put on the table.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I got a free rockchip TV stick
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Lmao
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the point remains that Ubuntu Touch is an OS designed expressly for phone/tablet use, and not to run legacy apps as a novelty on phones/stableets
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> as if that would lead to factual and objective conclusions.
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> yea rightyright.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dohbee [the point remains that Ubuntu Touch is an OS designed expressly for phone/tablet …], Yes
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> thats not the point.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you are more than welcome to do whatever you want on your device, but doing unsupported things means you will not get support for doing them
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> i asked on how to install other packages.
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the way you install debs is through libertine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> thus you have been answered, in multiplicity
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> no good experience again. and no not answered, since in libertine.  … If we would go down a factual or objective road... … We would stand in front of the question on how i could build my own image?
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> or not?
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> no multiplicity there.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> read the documentation
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> building your own custom OS won't solve your problem and is not as trivial as you think though
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> but i think i give up on this. like said, invested already enough time and money. but thank you, and thank you for knowing what i thinkm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if what you want is a traditional linux distro experience, then you can just install debian or something instead
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> nonetheless, thank you for taking the time.
<ubptgbot> <Peter Patoschka> I maybe will try but i gotta shut of now. No drugs = need for sleep. goodn8.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Peter the problem is not with Libertine, so even if you install package into rootfs, there will be probably similar issues
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> PinePhone is a bit better due to Wayland and XWayland works with unmerged Marius branch
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> the people will say a lot about UT is not designed to be a normal Linix distro, but restrictions with starting desktop apps are mostly technical and due to the lack of people working on it than something done on purpose
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> is there device with magnetometer ready ? I would like to know if Stellarium is working in navigation mode ?
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> [Edit] is there any device with magnetometer ready ? I would like to know if Stellarium is working in navigation mode ?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @NotKit [the people will say a lot about UT is not designed to be a normal Linix distro, …], And even if desktop apps would run on ut, it would probably not play the best with keyboard, and size of screen
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> imo, the best thing to do is to emulate/chroot an linux environment like it is done in Termux/UserLAnd on android and allow to VNC to it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, VNC is not necessary; the point is that libertine is meant for people who want to plug their device into an external monitor/mouse/keyboard, and run some legacy apps like libreoffice or such
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and remember that there's an amd64 qemu image too, which can be used to boot on bare metal, so one could theoretically run steam inside libertine too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and the monitor/mouse/keyboard are already there and the screen isn't 400 DPI
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [well, VNC is not necessary; the point is that libertine is meant for people who …], Yeah, i was doin exactly that thing with rdp/vnc when I had android. I've vnced into it from my desktop when my phone was in my pocked connectedto wifi
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [well, VNC is not necessary; the point is that libertine is meant for people who …], [Edit] Yeah, i was doing exactly that thing with rdp/vnc when I had android. I've vnced into it from my desktop when my phone was in my pocked connectedto wifi
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [well, VNC is not necessary; the point is that libertine is meant for people who …], [Edit] Yeah, i was doing exactly that thing with rdp/vnc when I had android. I've vnced into it from my desktop when my phone was in my pocket connected to wifi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but we're talking about UT :)
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [but we're talking about UT :)], ik
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> That's what I want to do on ut
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> And I'm just saying that it is possible on android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> pretty sure you can do that now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or do you mean you are using VNC to connect to android, and not a virtual X session running inside the termux app?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [or do you mean you are using VNC to connect to android, and not a virtual X sess …], I mean an virtual session running under termux/bosch or other vm thing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, you could do that in libertine now already
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [yeah, you could do that in libertine now already], By setting up vncserver?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes. running an X session on a virtual framebuffer on the phone, with a vnc/rdp server connected to that, and then connecting to the vnc/rdp from a PC
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't generally see any particular reason it couldn't work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it will probably be slow and annoying, but it should work
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [it will probably be slow and annoying, but it should work], Yup, that's a point
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I'll try that when my device will start to use GPU instead of CPU for visual things
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> for now I'm happy with ssh in libertine c:
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> your device is already using gpu i'm sure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it should be running on top of hwc anyway
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [your device is already using gpu i'm sure], Then it's doing that very bad and inefficient :(
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> While watching full hd videos I can see how frames are dropped and how my battery drains.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> full hd videos in the browser? or what?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [full hd videos in the browser? or what?], Downloaded .mp4 files in a player that I've found in open store
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> not the stock one
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, if it's utmedia, it's playing in the browser; so it's using software decoding and the browser doesn't have GPU rendering acceleration either
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> urplayer
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [yeah, if it's utmedia, it's playing in the browser; so it's using software decod …], hm, so all the other things should play well with GPU tasks?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @mrcyjanek [hm, so all the other things should play well with GPU tasks?], other == native?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but the main system is definitely on gpu, and you should be able to watch mp4 with native mediaplayer unless there's a problem with the gstreamer hybris backend not being able to use the hardware for some reason
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, native stuff is using gpu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> x11 apps of course are not using gpu though
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Okay, thanks! I'll check that
<ubptgbot> <Scott Ehrlich> Would be nice to see a VOIP (not just SIP) app for calls via wifi, VLC or similar to play back streaming video, and some kind of national (US) push notification-based news service.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> patches accepted
